# EDD:01/03/2013-Anybody else?



## korink26

Well-11 cycles after loss, I got my BFP on the same exact day I did last year! Please baby stick :baby:
Anybody want to keep each other company for the next 36 weeks?:cloud9:

UpCoMiNg ScAn ApPoInTmEnTs

Felicity0444: May 15th, June 12th
korink26: May 18th, June 8th
SSJAD: May 22nd
JROWENJ: May 23nd
DuckyTwins: May 24th, June 11th
Greens25:
Mrs. Miggins: June 15th


----------



## jrowenj

:hi:


----------



## korink26

Yah! :hugs:
I'm a little disappointed that I woke up feeling so good today...I was really hoping to still be feeling icky!
I still temped today, even though I told myself I would stop when I got my BFP. I know it doesn't pay because last time my temps stayed decent the whole time and I still miscarried, so I know there's really no point to cont. I'll have to tell DH to hide the thermometer.
I think I'll call today to see about scheduling the first scan. Have you got anything scheduled yet?


----------



## jrowenj

I put my thermometer far away so I wouldn't be tempted to temp. My temps have been just above the coverline and it was stressing me out. However, I researched and it said that temps while you're pregnant can be very erratic and it's best not to test... so, make sure you have your hubby hide it asap!!

I haven't called my Dr yet. I actually posted a question asking when I should schedule an appt! Since AF wasn't due until tomorrow or Friday, I thought maybe I would wait to call Friday... I dont really know what to do...

I think most women don't start feeling icky until about 6 weeks, so we can't stress about that :hugs:


----------



## korink26

I remember last time I was calling every 2 min. until the clinic opened, and was so disappointed when they told me they don't see me until 10 weeks! So this time I was just going to wait a couple weeks, but then I started on evil dr. google and am thinking I'll call and set something up. I was reading that if you coneived with clomid you should get your progesterone tested every couple days after BFP to make sure the levels come back ok. I know my Dr. won't do that because she doesn't believe in early testing but I'd like to talk to her nurse and get some reassurance.
How early will you get a scan? I'm thinking just after 7 weeks.


----------



## jrowenj

i was on Dr Google last night too and decided I needed to stop!

I don't know much about Clomid, so I am not much help... sorry :sad:

The last time I had a BFP, they did a scan at close to 7 weeks because I believe that is when the heartbeat starts??? I am hoping to get a scan at 6-7 weeks! Which seems like a year away!


----------



## korink26

Yeah, hb is usually around 6 weeks. I don't think I want to go right at 6 weeks though because I often read of girls going that early and not seeing anything and then they freak out. 
I called and left a msg for my scan, I'm hoping for an appt around May 18th (no biggie, just seems like 200 years away).


----------



## jrowenj

I just called my obgyn a few hrs ago! Going tuesday for bloodwork then prob set scan for 7 weeks!


----------



## korink26

HAPPY 4 WEEKS TO US!!! :)
Set my scan for May 18th at 8 am. Dr. said no to getting my progesterone tested. Boo...
I'm trying to not freak out, but I was good all day and then suddenly I have brown spotting when I go to the bathroom. Not a lot at all, and now I'm going to the bathroom like it's my job and it's not noticeable 90% of the time. Damnit! So, now I've been on Dr. google, and I know most sites say brown is nothing to be worried about, but brown is how my last mc started---althought that was first 7 weeks.


----------



## jrowenj

Yay! Happy 4 weeks!!!!!! I think the brown is old blood..dont worry! I keep freaking about my boobs not hurting!!!! Have you taken anymore hpts??


----------



## korink26

Yes....:blush: I did today at 14 DPO. And, I have 2 digital ones that I plan to take this weekend. If I had more FRER I'd probably keep taking them every 2 days! lol


----------



## jrowenj

I havent since monday but thought since af was due today i should take one...hmmmmmm


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm in! Got my bfp on Saturday at 9dpo, 4 weeks today. Edd jan 3rd. Extremely nervous after 2 losses last year.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and I've done 6 tests so far!!


----------



## jrowenj

Wow, MrsM. Now I feel like I need to do another test!!!! I am nervous too! I had a mmc in october and a chemical in December. This will be our lucky little thread!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I hope so! Korink, just seen your post about the spotting, really hope it's nothing to worry about. Maybe just a bit left over from implantation.


----------



## jrowenj

Mrs M I am answering your question from Jessica's thread... I tested on Monday at 11dpo! I have loads of CM too!! Just as you said, I keep checking for blood because it feels wet down there!!!


----------



## korink26

Yahh, how fun that 3 of us have the same EDD! 
Mrs Miggins if I had more tests I probably would have done 6 too. I only had 2 FRER and 2 Digi's though. I thought it was fun to see the progression on the 2 tests. I always liked looking at other peoples progression pics, so thought why not!
Alright girls, lets get through these next 36 weeks together and get our rainbow babies!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Definitely!!


----------



## jrowenj

welll, my bbs are KILLING me this morning and I couldn't be happier about it!!!!

I go for Bloodwork Tuesday!!

Supposed to hang out with friends this weekend and I know they are going to want to go to a bar and drink... so, I either have to cancel or figure out how to fake drink this weekend! haha!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah I'm supposed to be going to my friends to drink wine tonight. She is going to suss straight away when I turn up without wine! I was just waiting in the pharmacy for my prescription and two girls were standing next to me who smelt of stale cigarette smoke and the smell was making me heave.


----------



## korink26

Yaahhh for the boobies being sore! Mine are sore only if I touch them. But when they're just hanging out in my bra, they're fine. I wish that they would ache, at least a little! What are they all testing for you on Tuesday?
What symptoms are you guys having? I'm not having much...besides the tender bbs I'm a bit hungrier and maybe slightly more tired. But no big symptoms..
Oh gosh, I hope I can get through the next 3 weekends without having to see anybody! The weekend after my scan is a big get together and if my scan turns out good I won't worry if people see me not drinking and start making assumptions. Everybody knows we've been TTC though, and usually at the very end of my cycle I don't drink, so if something comes up I'll just say that I'll be testing soon and don't want to drink. 
P.S--NO BROWN CM LAST NIGHT OR TODAY (YET). I probably just jinxed myself....have to go to the bathroom to see now.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mine are only really sore if I prod them too, but it's a lot more than they were last 2 times so I'm happy with that. I've got a "full" feeling in my uterus as well. It feels great.


----------



## korink26

I know what you mean about the "full feeling"! I couldn't describe it first, it was almost like there was pressure?
TMI, but I've been having some major bathroom issues today. Omg, I wanted to be throwing up, not issues with the other end!! :blush:


----------



## jrowenj

Tuesday just a routine bloodwork... Im not entirely sure what they test... maybe the progesterone levels and just make sure I have no diseases... nothing to call home about

I have that "full feeling" too! It almost feels like I have to go "#2" but I don't have to!
Been having some twinges and cramps here and there and have been soooo tired... other than that kinda just feels like PMS!

Yeaaa for no brown spotting, Korin!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh Korink that's a GOOD sign! I had that with my daughter a lot at the beginning. It's the hormones upsetting your stomach. I was hoping to get it again as I want this pregnancy to be exactly the same as that one!


----------



## felicity0444

Mind if I join you ladies? I had a natural miscarriage March 24th (i was 6 wks)and now 5 weeks later I am pregnant. My due date should be Jan 3rd, 2013! I had to calculate from my ovulation date because i Haven't had a period since my miscarriage. I am SO happy, but i am terrified that it will happen again. I am trying so hard not to freak out at every little twinge or cramp or spot...sigh. Just trying to relaaaaax. Prayers to all of us and our little beans!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Felicity, congrats on getting your bfp, and try not to worry! If you had a natural mc your lining should be ok, let's hope this one sticks. Let's hope we all go through this together all the way.


----------



## jrowenj

Hi! Welcome!


----------



## jrowenj

Ughhh im having a panicky night.... i feel like rushing out for an hpt... i hate this feeling


----------



## korink26

Welcome Felicity! The more the merrier, lets keep each other sane through this scary time :)
At least here we totally understand how terrying this is, even more so after a loss. Do you have any other children?


----------



## too_scared

hi ladies :) mrs. m suggested i stop by. my estimated dd is also jan 3rd. 

i didn't get a chance to read anything but i wanted to say hi. i will be come back soon (most likely sunday) and read the thread and properly introduce myself :)

have a great weekend!


----------



## jrowenj

Hi! Welcome!

So, I haven't tested since 11dpo... I am not 16 dpo and woke up at 6:30am in a panic thinking I better take another hpt JUST to be safe... ran to the pharmacy... peed on the stick and got another blazing bfp.. I guess I am still in shock!!!!!!!


----------



## korink26

Welcome too_scared!!!
jrowenj I POAS today too!! I had to do the digital I had, just needed to see the word "pregnant"!!
Hope all you girls are having an amazing weekend. I find myself getting really excited with planning and looking ahead at how far along I'll be at holidays (girls, we're going to be busting at xmas, couldn't be happier about that). Then, I have to tell myself to settle down until after the scan. Wish I could just enjoy this without worry....


----------



## ssjad

Hey all - so many due on 3rd Jan! I think I am too, based on spotting at what I think was ovulation time. 
Anyway, I had a miscarriage at about 10 weeks 6 weeks ago. Found out I was pregnant last week. I have every symptom in the book besides constipation. Oh my God, I feel sick. It's very relieving actually - lets me know I'm still pregnant. I think I'm going to tell my OH tonight.


----------



## BlessedWomb

I am very scared.... so nervous and I just want to relax. I was just feeling a little sad, maybe it's the hormones because I was crying thinking my life will never be the same, I cried watching a baby being born on YouTube. I don't want to be stressed. I just want to be happy. Then when I was around my family I was so excited and happy. Emotional Rollercoaster anyone??


----------



## too_scared

hi again ladies :)

i am finally home now and could read through the thread. it will be nice to be able to share these 36 weeks with you guys! 

my name is mindy, so you guys can call me that if you would like. :) i am pg again after a mmc in feb at 10 weeks. i am SO scared with this new pg but i am trying really hard to be positive. 

i am hardly having any symptoms at all. my bbs are tender, but that comes and goes. and they are only sore if i put pressure on them. i have been having trouble sleeping but that seems to be easing up lately :( also, my vivid dreams seem to be going a little too. i got my first positive test on wednesday and then tested again on saturday and my test wasn't really much darker. i am hoping that tomorrow a test will show a darker line. i bought some digi tests yesterday but will probably wait a little longer to use one. i am really afraid it is going to tell me "not pg". i am hoping the light lines are due to the ic's not being that great. 

i am also running to the bathroom a lot to check for bleeding. i am having quite a bit of increased cm since yesterday and it keeps sending me running to the bathroom. 

i am looking forward to getting to know you ladies :)

i hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## jrowenj

Minday, I am feeling the same way! Its a rollercoaster of emotions. One minute excited one minute scared and doubting. I took another pg test today just to appease myself! I also, like you, keep checking when I wipe to see blood... I can't wait til we all get our scans and 12 weeks flyyyy by and we are all in here complaining about sx togaether : )

My sore bbs come and go also and sometimes only when I put pressure on them. I read its completely normal.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm EXACTLY the same. My boobs don't feel sore all the time but I notice if I hug mark and they get squashed, they feel a lot more solid. Also the right one is worse, but the left one does seem to catch up. My ic's are getting darker but not as dark as I was hoping and I've decided to stop doing them as I'm getting stressed out. 
The cm is a nightmare isn't it? I do remember this with my first pregnancy but I didn't have the terror that I do now of it all crashing round my ears every minute, and sometimes I'm scared to go to the loo in case I wipe and see red. I'm also taking progesterone pessaries which are set in vegetable oil which melts and leaks out which is also scary. 
It doesn't look like I'm getting any extra appointments but I accidentally told them my LMP was 3 days earlier than it was so that will get me in the system a bit quicker.


----------



## too_scared

mrs. m, i feel very positive about this for you :) it sounds like all the right things are happening for you.

i did another ic this morning and it might be a little lighter than the one i did on saturday. i am so scared. i woke up last night coughing (i have some sort of cold bug i think) and i noticed it was hurting in my uterus - or at least i think that was what was hurting, low down. i fully expected to see blood this morning. no blood, still tons of creamy cm. maybe the ic's are a bad batch?? i am grasping at straws now. :( i have 2 digi's but i feel bad to use them because they were so expensive. do you think i should do one with smu? 

sorry to be such a downer :( 

i hope you ladies are all well today.


----------



## jrowenj

Mindy - maybe you can go buy an FRER or another type of hpt... I feel like those ICs don't give very dark positives... I hope you feel better.... :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

maybe i will go out and buy a frer or 2. darn ic! i am trying hard not to stress, i know it is not good. but it is so hard.


----------



## jrowenj

It IS very hard! Do you have an appt with Doc yet??


----------



## too_scared

i have an appt for friday. hopefully i will get answers then.


----------



## jrowenj

Gl! My appt is tomorrow morning!!! Last time i was pg, i got blood work but they never told me what the bw was for... am i supposed to ask??


----------



## too_scared

thank you. 

you could ask what they are checking for. it is always good to be informed :) 

good luck at your appt tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't get an appointment for another 5 weeks :-( 
TS I'm sure it's all ok. Check out the picture in my journal of my ic's. I didn't do one this morning as they were stressing me out too much. Cramps and pains in your uterus are TOTALLY normal. And the cm is a good sign.


----------



## too_scared

thank you mrs. m :hugs: 

i will check out your journal. 

my ic this morning was almost so light that i could barely see it. :( 

going to the store now to get more frer's.


----------



## duckytwins

:hi: Mind if I join you? I just got my :bfp: this morning. My edd is January 5.


----------



## too_scared

your tests are much darker than mine, mrs. m. 

i checked my test from this morning and it was much darker than the last one. so, i decided to try a digi. i got only 1-2 weeks. :( i should be getting 2-3 now, shouldn't i??

i tested with smu that i held for only 2 1/2 hours. 

can late implantation cause this??


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Duckytwins! Congrats on your bfp, H&H 9 months. 
Mindy, I don't know too much about those digis. I haven't done one myself this time but they are less sensitive than frers I know that. I suppose if you implanted later than me then your hcg won't be quite as high. I implanted 6dpo so if you look at my tests from a few days ago they are a lot lighter too. How do your boobs feel?


----------



## felicity0444

Hi guys & Happy Monday! Hope everyone is well. I just talked to my Doc and the earliest she will see me is May 15th...bummer & YES it does feel like 200 years away! uugh. She's going to do an ultrasound and check my hcg levels. Crossing fingers and trying not to stress everything goes good until then! Started meditating...lol...don't know what else to do. C'mon baby bean STICK!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't think I'm going to be seen until the end of May, at my booking appointment at 9 weeks if I last that long. I'm going to be a wreck.


----------



## felicity0444

Mrs Miggins,
I understand completely. I am a complete wreck too! I am trying so hard not to be...nothing works. I wonder why your doc won't see you early? When i called they said 8-9 weeks becuase i have only had one mc...but i told her i wanted to be seen earlier! If she had said no i probably would have switched docs, or threatened to anyways. I don't understand why they care...it's more money for them. You just gotta push! Keep strong and RELAAAAAX!!!!! Deep breaths....Praying for you!


----------



## too_scared

my bbs are tender if pressure is put on them. they may seem a little bigger too. i am not too sure.

when i made my appt with the dr i didn't tell them it was for a bfp. i am going to a new dr because i didn't feel i got as good care as i should have last time. he sent me for the maternal serum screening at 8 weeks! that can't even do anything until 15 weeks or something. anyway, i made an appt to see the new dr because i wanted to discuss ttc and then i got my bfp.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's a good sign Mindy. With my 2 losses my boobs were not tender at all. I could have hit them with a spade and they wouldn't have hurt. 
Felicity, this is the good old NHS. Unless you have had 3 losses you are not considered worthy of any extra care. And it's all cost to the NHS. Let's just hope everything is tickety boo.


----------



## too_scared

thank you mrs. m. i don't think my chest was this tender last time, only occasionally when dh hugged me or something. now i am tender leaning against things.


----------



## korink26

SSJAD I'm jealous of all your symptoms!! I'm really not having any strong ones....
Mindy, I hear you on running to the bathroom every little while to check for bleeding! At least we totally understand here and I think we're all going through the same fear and panic. I don't know much about the digi tests that say how far along you are because we don't have them here in the states, but 1-2 would be about right, right? I'm not sure how they count them, but our babies are technically only 2 weeks old right now, so I think that's probably right then? I think next week it would first show the 2-3---but I have no experience with them so I could be totally wrong. But, I think you're completely fine. That's so good you have an appt on Friday, can you hide me in your purse so I can come along and badger your Dr. with questions? :)
Jrowen I'll be thinking of you tomorrow at your appt! So lucky they're seeing you. What time is your appt? Hopefully they can tell you exactly what they're doing tomorrow.
Welcome Ducky! How cute are those boys of yours!!
Felicity my appt will be just a couple days after yours on the 18th! My Dr. won't test HCG or anything like that, but she agreed to do an early ultrasound. I get so nervous thinking about it, I can't even imagine my anxiety I'll be having on the actual day! Thankfully it's at 8 am so I won't have too much time to work myself into a tizzy.
Miggins---I LOL'd thinking of you hitting the poor boobies with a spade! 
Alright, well ladies you've all reassured me that I'm not the only one poking and squeezing my tatas, and I'm not the only one running to the bathroom to check my underwear like a crazy person. I'm so worried that I'm not having any nausea or anything...my last pregnancy I was never sick so I just hoped this one would be completely different right from the start. 
It'll probably be a little bit before I can keep everybody straight, but my name is Kelsey :wave:


----------



## too_scared

thank you so much, Kelsey :) (what a pretty name!)

i didn't know they didn't have the clearblue tests with the dating function in the states.


----------



## felicity0444

It would be soooo nice if they had the clear blue dating tests here! Would help us all relax a bit i'm sure, just to know our levels are somewhat right. My boobies are just now getting bigger and sore. I told my husband he better ask before he touches! lol. I'm starving, and exausted. All these symptoms i got last time too though, so just hoping for a better end result. I really don't want to have to get another tattoo like this...
 



Attached Files:







baby angel tattoo.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1


----------



## korink26

Yeah, this site is the first I heard of them and looked EVERYWHERE for them before I smartened up and realized WE DON'T HAVE THEM HERE :growlmad:


----------



## jrowenj

My appt is at 9am!!!! 

I saw a clearblue digi date one online!!!


----------



## korink26

Aww Felicity it's a beautiful tattoo, but you won't have to get another one of those. Your next one will have to be of your babies footprint or something :cloud9:
Thinking of you tomorrow at 9 am jrow! Although when it's 9 here it won't be 9 by you I'm assuming. What time is it by you now---it's 255 pm here!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Felicity your tattoo is lovely. I'm sure you won't have to get another. I was actually hoping I wouldn't get any nausea this time as I didn't really get it with my daughter and I want this pregnancy to be exactly the same. I'm getting a bit but it doesn't seem to happen until teatime. I'm feeling a bit bilious now, I've just had to turn Embarrasing Bodies over. Bleugh. 
Good luck with the appointment tomorrow!!


----------



## too_scared

that is a nice tattoo, felicity. i agree with the others, you won't be getting another tattoo like that.

good luck tomorrow morning with your appt jrowenj :)


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks!!! Kelsey, im an hour ahead of u here!!!

My Name is jaime! Hiiii!

Love the tatt!!


----------



## felicity0444

Thanks guys! Good luck Jamie! i'll be thinking of you. Let us know how it goes :hug:


----------



## jrowenj

Getting ready for my appointment. I don't know why I am so nervous. Probably just going to do a pelvic exam and bloodwork... I guess I am nervous because last time I was in that office was when I got horrible news that we lost our baby...

This is gonna be our sticky bean, though! I just know it!!!! 

I hope she will schedule a scan while I am there today for maybe when I am 7 weeks!!


----------



## duckytwins

Hi Jaime, we're neighbors! I live in CT! Good luck at your appointment! I know what you mean about not wanting to go back to the same doctor where you got your bad news. I have a feeling I'll feel the same way.


----------



## jrowenj

Hi, neighbor!!! My cousin lives in Ct! She lives in Oxford : )

I have 20 mins before I have to leave for the appt and my heart is racing!!! It's not even a scan, so I don't know why I am freaking out!

PS... only 2 days until we are 5 weeks preggo!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Well... appointment went well, I suppose. I am so early that all I got done was a pelvic exam, prescrip for bloodwork and a breast exam. She said my uterus is already enlarged, so I suppose that is a good sign! I think I wanted her to assure me that just bc I lost my first pregnancy, that this one would be healthy... she didn't say that. Just said "fingers crossed. think positive and hope for the best" I suppose she is right because there really isn't much you can do except for pray for the best!

She scheduled my first ultrasound for 3 weeks from now! I will be one day shy of 8 weeks at that point. She said she will be able to see the heartbeat and let me know if I am progressing well! So, the 2WW was TORTURE while TTC and now I am in the 3WW of hell!!!! hahaha!


----------



## felicity0444

Yay for a good appt! It's exactly 2 weeks until my scan. I can't wait!!! I can't imagine waiting 3 weeks! uugh. Stay positive and i guess no news is good news so far :flow: My 15 year old daughter made me a healthy breakfast this morning (at 5am). Eggs (slightly burnt), toast, orange juice, and an apple cut up. Awww....she said she wanted to make sure i am getting enough protien and vitamin C. :hugs: She told me she will do whatever it takes to make sure I don't have to work so hard and stress this time.....Man i love my family


----------



## jrowenj

felicity0444 said:


> Yay for a good appt! It's exactly 2 weeks until my scan. I can't wait!!! I can't imagine waiting 3 weeks! uugh. Stay positive and i guess no news is good news so far :flow: My 15 year old daughter made me a healthy breakfast this morning (at 5am). Eggs (slightly burnt), toast, orange juice, and an apple cut up. Awww....she said she wanted to make sure i am getting enough protien and vitamin C. :hugs: She told me she will do whatever it takes to make sure I don't have to work so hard and stress this time.....Man i love my family

That is adorable!!!! What a lovely daughter!!!!!!

3 weeks is torture!!


----------



## duckytwins

Jaime, I know what you mean about having to wait... my first appointment won't be until May 29. I don't know how I'll make it! I really am contimplating calling up and asking to be seen sooner! lol. 

How far along were you when you got your angel? 

Felicity, that's awesome that your daughter tried so hard to make your breakfast! She knows what mama needs!


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> Jaime, I know what you mean about having to wait... my first appointment won't be until May 29. I don't know how I'll make it! I really am contimplating calling up and asking to be seen sooner! lol.
> 
> How far along were you when you got your angel?
> 
> Felicity, that's awesome that your daughter tried so hard to make your breakfast! She knows what mama needs!

I went in for a scan at 7.5 weeks but baby measured 6.5 weeks and very slow heart rate. Went back at 9 weeks and had scan which showed empty sac... i decided to miscarry naturally which didnt happen until what would have been my 12th week


----------



## korink26

Yyaaahhh for an englarged uterus Jamie! :happydance: Did they tell you what the blood tests were for? 
Omg, 2 and 3 weeks from now will be big weeks for a lot of people in this group! Can't wait to start filling this group up with some ultrasound pics!! :baby:
Felicity how sweet of your daughter :flower:
oh Ducky May 29th is a long wait, will they see you sooner if you request it? It seems long now, but hopefully our waits will all fly.
I went for my first appt at 7W2D because I had some spotting that followed by 2 days of brown discharge. Was measuring closer to 6 weeks with a hb of 97. Went back in a week and there was no hb. Opted for a D&C, which I was shocked at what a painless (physically) process it ended up being....


----------



## jrowenj

I cant waiiiittt to see all the ultrasound pics either!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay for a good appointment and your daughter sounds adorable! 
I won't get a scan until June :-(


----------



## too_scared

Jaime, your appt sounds like it went well :) i can't wait to see scan pictures on this thread too!

felicity, your daughter sounds great :)

how is everyone today? i hope you are all well!

i had a little nausea this morning until i ate breakfast. also, for some reason i want to eat fish and seafood... :S haha! i am not a big seafood lover but today i almost got a fish sandwich when we got supper. weird! i have been wanting seafood now for about a week. i also had sore hips when i got up this morning and my regular increased cm. maybe i really am pg! haha! i don't really feel it at all yet. that is why i am so worried.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't feel any different until teatime then my morning sickness kicks in! I've been having horrible feelings like I'm going to start bleeding today, just been feeling a bit damp and itchy down there. I think it's probably from the progesterone pessaries. 
Had to do a full body massage at work tonight and thought I was going to pass out, especially when she told me to apply extra pressure.


----------



## duckytwins

It's so much harder to be pg after a loss becuase we can't help but question everything that happening (or not happening). I hope we can all rest easy soon and be able to enjoy being pg! I can't wait to see scan pics too! How exciting!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I totally agree. I'm even unhappy about the nausea, which I know is a good sign but because I had none with my daughter and I had it with both my mcs I have got it into my head that both my losses were boys, and maybe I can't carry boys. So if I have nausea it means I am carrying another boy and my body will reject it again.


----------



## too_scared

mrs. m :hugs: i am positive this is the one for you!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Everyone keeps saying that. I hope they are right. Oh look at you all with your lovely tickers! I can't get one yet.


----------



## too_scared

you'll have a ticker soon!


----------



## duckytwins

How come you can't have a ticker?


----------



## korink26

I was totally worried about putting a ticker up until after my scan. But then I thought, damnit, I drooled over everybody's tickers for a year now, so I'm putting a ticker up as soon as I have the chance!!
Mindy---2 days until your Dr. appt---bet you're getting anxious!


----------



## ssjad

Hey all - haven't visited for a few days as my internet at home isn't working. 
I woke yesterday morning with brown blood on my sheets. The same way my miscarriage started. I completely freaked out, but it stopped. I didn't spot with my three children, the miscarriage is the only pregnancy I've spotted with so I just don't seem to be able to relax with this pregnancy. To make matters worse is the thought that if I do miscarry my OH won't let me have another baby until next year :(
I'm going to hold off on the ultrasound until eight weeks if I can. My OH wants to do it at six weeks though. With my last baby I had an ultrasound on the Tuesday and was told everything was fine, heartbeat and all, but then lost the baby two days later. I don't want to have an ultrasound, feel confident and then lose it again.
Is anyone here on drugs? I'm currently on Clexane, Low dose aspirin, 800 mg progesterone, Vitex and multivitamins. My dr is fantastic, and doing everything possible to help this baby stick!
Symptom wise I have every symptom under the sun, but some days they're stronger than others. I'd feel a lot safer if I was constantly disgustinly sick, sad as that sounds.


----------



## jrowenj

I'm sure the spotting is nothing. I heard that's completely normal. I agree that you should wait until 8 weeks for the scan. My baby stopped growing at 6 weeks 4 days and if I would have went for a 6 week scan - would have thought everything was fine. Better to wait and have more accuracy. Hope you are trying to relax today :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

PS. Tomorrow is a new milestone. 5 weeks preg tomorrow!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ssjad I totally understand how terrifying that must be for you. I have heard progesterone can cause spotting but I'm not 100% sure about that.
I'm on progesterone too but only 200mg, and it's not prescribed, someone I met on here sent me it. I do have low progesterone though but my doctor said I would only get progesterone if I went private. I am also on low dose aspirin, high dose folic acid and pregnancy multivitamins. 
Also don't forget symptoms come in waves so some days you won't feel as pregnant as other days. 
I wish I could take my own advice as I'm convinced my boobs don't feel as sore today and I'm freaking out about it.


----------



## jrowenj

I am on baby aspirin and prenatals and I take fish oil pills bc my prenatals don't have dha. I wonder if I should take high dosage folic acid??


----------



## korink26

Thinking of you but if the spotting has stopped than that's a good thing! I had brown discharge at exactly 4weeks and freaked! It only lasted a couple hours and hasn't been back since.
I just take my prenatals, 100mg vitamin B6 and vitamin D3. I wanted Progesterone in the worst way but my Dr. wouldn't even test me for it!
Yes Jamie, very excited for 5 weeks! Hopefully this week I'll start feeling a little sick?!


----------



## duckytwins

I've been spotting pink since before I POAS. Now I'm wondering if I should mention it to my dr. Brown is old blood, which means it's been there for a while, just making its way out. I know it's hard to see any kind of blood, though...


----------



## jrowenj

korink26 said:


> Thinking of you but if the spotting has stopped than that's a good thing! I had brown discharge at exactly 4weeks and freaked! It only lasted a couple hours and hasn't been back since.
> I just take my prenatals, 100mg vitamin B6 and vitamin D3. I wanted Progesterone in the worst way but my Dr. wouldn't even test me for it!
> Yes Jamie, very excited for 5 weeks! Hopefully this week I'll start feeling a little sick?!

I sure hope to be feeling sick soon!!! although, 3 of my very good friends were pregnant last year and they said that besides their bellys growing they wouldn't have even known they were pregnant!


----------



## felicity0444

Ssjad,
I totally understand. I would be FREAKING out too! Thank god it stopped. I had barely spotted for an hour or so and i was a complete mess last time! Just try to relax and breathe deep. Did you tell your doctor about it? We are all here for you and sending you Sticky baby dust!!!! :dust:


----------



## korink26

Ducky it seems to be such a common thing to have spotting in early pregnancy! I'd still check with the Dr. just in case, --maybe they'd give you some blood tests or something? Maybe you've already had that though?
That's reassuring Jamie---my mom actually said with all 3 of us (I have 2 sisters) she had absolutely no sickness, and she said too she didn't feel any different besides her clothes not fitting. Hopefully it just runs in the family?? :) My boobs are pretty sore now, and DH said they looks bigger so now I'm all self conscience. I have big tatas to start with! Also, anybody else experiencing their stomach muscles (I don't even think I have any stomach muscles lol) being sore? When I stretch it feels like I've done sit ups or something. Reading online it sounds like it's common for them to be sore because everything is already starting to stretch?


----------



## jrowenj

korink26 said:


> Ducky it seems to be such a common thing to have spotting in early pregnancy! I'd still check with the Dr. just in case, --maybe they'd give you some blood tests or something? Maybe you've already had that though?
> That's reassuring Jamie---my mom actually said with all 3 of us (I have 2 sisters) she had absolutely no sickness, and she said too she didn't feel any different besides her clothes not fitting. Hopefully it just runs in the family?? :) My boobs are pretty sore now, and DH said they looks bigger so now I'm all self conscience. I have big tatas to start with! Also, anybody else experiencing their stomach muscles (I don't even think I have any stomach muscles lol) being sore? When I stretch it feels like I've done sit ups or something. Reading online it sounds like it's common for them to be sore because everything is already starting to stretch?

I have big tatas too and now theyre busting outta my bra!! Im scared what theyre gonna look like in 7 mos!!! 

This weeknd is my hubs bday and we are going to a bar with tons of friends... how am i gonna fake drink?!


----------



## jrowenj

Having LOTS of cramps and twinges today... hope thats good


----------



## korink26

Oh I'm sure it's a great thing---little babe burrowing in :)
Oohh, how to fake drink at a bar. I'd just have DH order an O'douls (that'd be awesome if they have it on tap) and you order a reg beer and dump out the reg beer and put in his O'Douls. 
Or, can you just order a kiddy cocktail and if people question it you can say you have vodka in there with sprite and cherry juice?


----------



## jrowenj

Good Idea!!!I will order virgin drinks when nobody is looking! Just let's hope nobody wants to do any shots that night! HAHA!

I just went for my bloodwork! Eeek! Last time I was PG I got bloodwork, but they didn't explain the results. I wonder if I should call and ask in a day??


----------



## korink26

Oh they didn't tell you if they'd call? I'd def. call and check in like a day. Was this your HCG and Progesterone test?
If they bust out the shots---tell them all you're really hung over or something from the night before so you really can't drink very much because you stil feel like crap! Tell them the thought of doing shots makes you want to puke.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Jaime how come you put your ticker behind a spoiler? 
I have decided my pregnancy is in a different timezone. I get no symptoms all day until 5pm, then my boobs suddenly feel tender as hell and MASSIVE, and I feel queasy and dizzy. Apparently when it's 5pm here it's 9am in California and that's where the girl lives who sent me my progesterone!


----------



## jrowenj

Ahhh! You're brilliant!!! My friends are HUGE drinkers, so I know they're gonna be hounding me! Only ONE of my friends knows I am pregnant and she said she would help hide my fake drinking, but it's her bday that night too, so I am sure shes gonna be SHAT faced! hahaha!!

Yes, the bloodwork was for my hcg and progesterone levels. The Dr. didn't say she would call because when I had my mmc, my levels were where they needed to be and the only way to tell that the pregnancy was going to be lost was by the sono saying that the baby was measuring small :cry: I suppose I will call tomorrow or Friday just to see! Doesn't hurt, right?!


----------



## jrowenj

Mrs Miggins said:


> Jaime how come you put your ticker behind a spoiler?
> I have decided my pregnancy is in a different timezone. I get no symptoms all day until 5pm, then my boobs suddenly feel tender as hell and MASSIVE, and I feel queasy and dizzy. Apparently when it's 5pm here it's 9am in California and that's where the girl lives who sent me my progesterone!

I heard you can get "morning sickness" at night... Ya know what?? My breasts don't start reallllyyy hurting me until later in the evening either and then all through the night! By the time I wake up they feel fine and I get nervous and then they go into pain and fullness again around dinner time... not sure why????

I put my ticker in a spoiler because when I joined this site, I began a thread with a bunch of ladies in the TTCAL and I still spend a majority of my time in that thread because we have all gotten to know each other so well over the past 4 months. Well, majority of them are still struggling to conceive and I thought that maybe it would be better if I don't have these HUGE tickers in their faces???? Do you think I am being a little overly sensitive??


----------



## too_scared

ssjad, i am sorry to hear about the spotting. i really hope it is nothing at all.

i am also taking baby aspirin, 5 mg of folic acid, prenatal multivitamins, and fish oil. 

today has been a strange day for me. i had heart palpitations for a bit on monday and again today for a bit while driving to work and when i was there for a bit. also, when i was eating an apple my tongue and lips started to get numb and tingly. i stopped eating it right away. i have never had this reaction to an apple before! then after school i had a little bit of pink/brown spotting, barely any at all, but i had cramping while driving home. i feel weird now, almost hallow or empty feeling. i don't really know how to explain it. no pain now, only cramping for about an 1/2 hour and it wasn't bad cramping. it sort of made me feel a little nauseous. 

i just don't know what is going on. :( i feel like i am just waiting for the inevitable now. i really hope not.

dr in 2 days. hopefully i will get some answers or at least start of answers there. 

i hope you are all doing well.

i am sorry if i missed something (i am sure i did) i have kind of read all this in a daze...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No not at all. I'm in a similar situation actually, I started posting in a thread of girls who had all decided to ttc straight after a loss. We all moved on to a new thread as some girls on there had their bfp after a few months, some did indeed get a bfp straight after, and a couple are still trying. We started the new thread as it had been quite a while since some of our losses and some of the pregnant girls felt like you, a bit awkward about posting with their bfp's. They are a fab bunch, and I was 7 months before I got my bfp but I certainly never begrudged anybody their bfp's or got upset by their tickers. I can't speak for the majority though so I admire your sensitivity. I can't wait to get a ticker but I'll make do with just changing my sig for now.


----------



## jrowenj

too_scared said:


> ssjad, i am sorry to hear about the spotting. i really hope it is nothing at all.
> 
> i am also taking baby aspirin, 5 mg of folic acid, prenatal multivitamins, and fish oil.
> 
> today has been a strange day for me. i had heart palpitations for a bit on monday and again today for a bit while driving to work and when i was there for a bit. also, when i was eating an apple my tongue and lips started to get numb and tingly. i stopped eating it right away. i have never had this reaction to an apple before! then after school i had a little bit of pink/brown spotting, barely any at all, but i had cramping while driving home. i feel weird now, almost hallow or empty feeling. i don't really know how to explain it. no pain now, only cramping for about an 1/2 hour and it wasn't bad cramping. it sort of made me feel a little nauseous.
> 
> i just don't know what is going on. :( i feel like i am just waiting for the inevitable now. i really hope not.
> 
> dr in 2 days. hopefully i will get some answers or at least start of answers there.
> 
> i hope you are all doing well.
> 
> i am sorry if i missed something (i am sure i did) i have kind of read all this in a daze...

I'm sure it's just your growing baby playing games with your body! I have read that pregnancy makes your heart beat a little faster than normal. 

Can't wait for your appt and hope it gives you some sense of relaxation :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Mrs Miggins said:


> No not at all. I'm in a similar situation actually, I started posting in a thread of girls who had all decided to ttc straight after a loss. We all moved on to a new thread as some girls on there had their bfp after a few months, some did indeed get a bfp straight after, and a couple are still trying. We started the new thread as it had been quite a while since some of our losses and some of the pregnant girls felt like you, a bit awkward about posting with their bfp's. They are a fab bunch, and I was 7 months before I got my bfp but I certainly never begrudged anybody their bfp's or got upset by their tickers. I can't speak for the majority though so I admire your sensitivity. I can't wait to get a ticker but I'll make do with just changing my sig for now.

I agree that I didn't feel bad when some of the other girls got their BFPs and they still go on our thread and let us know their milestones which I always loved because it gave me hope that I would get a BFP and I did after 6 months... So, now I just go on there and mostly talk about normal every day stuff with them or I answer questions or just lend some support. We all swore we would be friends forever because going through this difficult journey and sharing such personal things definitely is something that brought us all together. I like your siggy btw : )


----------



## duckytwins

Just got back from the Dr. He told me to come in and get a quantitative blood done. He'll have the results later today, I guess. It was weird going back there after losing Tess. I am nervous all over again... 

So I drank 2 bottles of water while at work today (I only work for 4 hours a day) and I peed twice and no spotting! Maybe the spotting happens because I'm dehydrated? I don't tend to be a big drinker, and I wasn't increasing my intake since my :bfp: so maybe that's why?? I hate to feel like I'm drowning, but I guess it's worth it to not see blood anymore, right?


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> Just got back from the Dr. He told me to come in and get a quantitative blood done. He'll have the results later today, I guess. It was weird going back there after losing Tess. I am nervous all over again...
> 
> So I drank 2 bottles of water while at work today (I only work for 4 hours a day) and I peed twice and no spotting! Maybe the spotting happens because I'm dehydrated? I don't tend to be a big drinker, and I wasn't increasing my intake since my :bfp: so maybe that's why?? I hate to feel like I'm drowning, but I guess it's worth it to not see blood anymore, right?

Ugh I hated going back to the same Dr office... but this time it will be all positive for us!!!

Keep staying hydrated!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy I really hope you are ok. Obviously the spotting would be a massive worry but the other symptoms could be pregnancy symptoms. When I miscarried I had cramps like period pains and felt really bloated. 
I can't explain the emptiness - I am just hoping and praying you are ok. And that you get some answers - good answers - very soon. Big hugs. :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

thank you, mrs. m. 

i don't really know how to explain it. it is _almost_ like if i was wearing tight pants and then opened them. you know that feeling? it is sort of like that but i wasn't wearing tight pants... :S 

i am trying to feel positive still.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

A few days ago I suddenly didn't have that "full" feeling in my uterus any more. I don't feel it all the time. It's weird.


----------



## too_scared

that is weird. 

my belly is acting weird now. sort of upset and sort of not. :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Not that I'm advocating it because I'm petrified to do one myself...but have you done another test?


----------



## too_scared

i do. i think i am going to try tomorrow morning. 

i broke down and did an opk after holding my pee for only 2 1/2 hours and drinking a glass of water. there was a line but it was light. i don't know what to think.


----------



## too_scared

i just checked the opk again and the line is as dark as the control line. good sign i guess. i didn't watch the opk until the pink had gone out of the background, i guess that is why the line didn't seem as dark?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah they take a good while to dry. I've never used an opk to check hcg but it sounds promising.


----------



## too_scared

thank you :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

too_scared, I'm so sorry you are having such doubts. You may have mentioned this already, but can you call your Dr. and ask for the quantitative blood test? I just had one today (awaiting results). It will at least tell you if your hormone levels are going up. 

Good luck, hun. :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

Thank you duckytwins. 

I have an appt for Friday. I will ask then. They have to send that test out so I won't get results until next week. :S


----------



## duckytwins

Good luck! My crossables are crossed!


----------



## too_scared

thank you so much!

i have everything crossed for you as well!


----------



## duckytwins

Thanks!! We'll get through this!


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: i know we will :hugs:


----------



## korink26

My crossables are crossed too!!! Mindy just a little bit longer until your Dr's appt. Hopefully that will ease your mind. Ducky can't wait to hear your great numbers!


----------



## ssjad

Tooscared, surely the fact that you only spotted a bit must be a good thing... isn't it continuous flow that you're supposed to be worried about? I only spotted the once, then it stopped (although it looked like a decent amount on my sheets). 
Please let us know how you're going...! :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy 5 weeks to us all!!


----------



## too_scared

happy 5 weeks to all of you!!!

i am going to say goodbye to you all for now. i wish you all the healthiest and happiest 9 months!!

thank you all for the support :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Happy 5 weeks!!!! Heartbeat is starting up in our beans!! How's everyone feeling?? I had a ton of cramps last night for about 4 hours! Also a ton of pressure in my uterus!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy is this bad news? I'm so so sad for you.


----------



## jrowenj

too_scared said:


> happy 5 weeks to all of you!!!
> 
> i am going to say goodbye to you all for now. i wish you all the healthiest and happiest 9 months!!
> 
> thank you all for the support :hugs:

:hugs: everything ok???? Just taking a break?


----------



## too_scared

bad news. :( barely there bfp this morning, definitely faded, nearly gone. heavier spotting.


----------



## korink26

Mindy I am so sorry to hear this...I'm thinking of you big time!


----------



## jrowenj

too_scared said:


> bad news. :( barely there bfp this morning, definitely faded, nearly gone. heavier spotting.

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

So sorry, love


----------



## korink26

jrowenj said:


> Happy 5 weeks!!!! Heartbeat is starting up in our beans!! How's everyone feeling?? I had a ton of cramps last night for about 4 hours! Also a ton of pressure in my uterus!!

Yes-5 weeks!! Please lil hearts be strong!! At midnight I had to get up and eat something or I thought my stomach would start eating itself!! I'm so fricken tired today, we had really bad storms here overnight which my dog is terrified of so he kept us up a lot. :sleep:


----------



## jrowenj

korink26 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Happy 5 weeks!!!! Heartbeat is starting up in our beans!! How's everyone feeling?? I had a ton of cramps last night for about 4 hours! Also a ton of pressure in my uterus!!
> 
> Yes-5 weeks!! Please lil hearts be strong!! At midnight I had to get up and eat something or I thought my stomach would start eating itself!! I'm so fricken tired today, we had really bad storms here overnight which my dog is terrified of so he kept us up a lot. :sleep:Click to expand...

Awwww my dog is scared of storms too... how cute? 

I haven't really been very hungry... I have been falling asleep at 9pm everynight though!


----------



## felicity0444

Hi guys! Happy 5 Weeks!!!! My cramping is virtually gone this week! YAY! I'm just starving, tired, and feel like i'm going to puke everytime i smell fish (eeewww). I am so exausted today....just wanna curl up with a book and take a nap (and it's only 8am!). My cats have been following me around the house and everytime i sit down, which isn't often enough, they all want to lay on my lap constantly. Haha they are so cute. It does make it a little hard to sleep when you have 2 cats laying on top of you though, and rolling over...ha! Feeling good though. I'm just trying to stay positive. I don't think i'll be able to relax fully until this little bean is born healthy. I'm so sorry Mindy...there are no words for how you are feeling right now. :hug:


----------



## korink26

Yyessss, I want to curl up and take a nap too!! Oh gosh, PG or not the smell of fish makes me want to puke. 
How cute with the cats---they say that animals can sometimes sense a pregnancy and they'll be more attentive to you. 
Tomorrow starts my official 2WW until my appt. I've been through a million 2WW, so I need to learn my patience. When I think that it's already been 9 days since I got my BFP, that went fast!
Wish it was FRIDAY!!! Jamie can't wait to see how the weekend goes and your fake drinking! Hopefully everybody is way too drunk to realize if you are or not. I know when I'm drunk I'm no judge if somebody else is sober or drunk.


----------



## jrowenj

Im with you on the lack of patience!!! Omg i have dinner with my inlaws tonight 2 and dont know how im gonna keep my mouth shut!!!!

On another note... are u taking prenatals with dha? Mine dont have dha so i want to take fish oil but my dr said to make sure its tested for mercury levels????


----------



## jrowenj

Ok so now im freaking out.... had all those cramps last night and today my breasts aren't sore anymore and i had diarrhea yesterday an today.... i hope im imagining this


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I had diarrhoea loads with my daughter! And yesterday my boobs weren't sore but today they are.
I'm not feeling much in the way of symptoms at all really I must admit. I've got a bit of queasiness but today thats not too bad. I'm not really crampy or anything. I do feel like doing a test to make sure its dark but then if its pale I will just freak and I know I won't get a scan or anything and I will just feel worse.
I got my first appointment through today, my "booking in" appointment with the midwife. It's on May 28th, then I will get my scan booked for approx 3 weeks later while I am there. I also have my maternity notes, which I will not be filling in anytime soon.


----------



## felicity0444

jrowenj said:


> Ok so now im freaking out.... had all those cramps last night and today my breasts aren't sore anymore and i had diarrhea yesterday an today.... i hope im imagining this

Maybe today is just one of those days without many symptoms? I have days where i feel it and days where i don't really. As far as i know it changing from day to day is normal. You had a pelvic exam at your appt? Last sucessful pregnancy i always got a little cramping after a pelvic exam. No bleeding right? I would be freaking out too....try to relax. You can always call your doctor and let her/him know what's going on and see what they say. ? Stay strong!


----------



## jrowenj

felicity0444 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Ok so now im freaking out.... had all those cramps last night and today my breasts aren't sore anymore and i had diarrhea yesterday an today.... i hope im imagining this
> 
> Maybe today is just one of those days without many symptoms? I have days where i feel it and days where i don't really. As far as i know it changing from day to day is normal. You had a pelvic exam at your appt? Last sucessful pregnancy i always got a little cramping after a pelvic exam. No bleeding right? I would be freaking out too....try to relax. You can always call your doctor and let her/him know what's going on and see what they say. ? Stay strong!Click to expand...

My pelvic exam was on Tuesday, so I don't think it was from that... I am sure I am just over analyzing!

I am tempted to call and see how my bloodwork went...


----------



## korink26

Don't freak Jamie---everything is fine :) Like Miggins said, diarrhea can def. be a PG symptom, because your stomach is upset with all the hormones. I only had it that one day, but everyday I wake up I feel like it could be an issue and then it goes away soon after. Now you made me grab my boobs, and I don't think they feel as sore either. Yesterday/last night they were SUPER sore. I think I'd be really curious if they have any results from your appt, so I think I'd call too!
I'm glad I'm not the only one with minimal symptoms---because really besides my tender BB's and being extremely hungry I don't have much for symptoms.
So Miggins on the 28th will you get a scan at all?? Or just meet and talk with the DR? That seems like forever if they won't let you have a scan until 3 weeks after that appt! Are you waiting until after your scan to put up a ticker? 
Oh and Jamie, we had dinner with the in-laws on Sunday, we were busting to tell them! We told both our parents last time at 6 weeks, so this time we're hoping to have a good scan and then be able to tell them the good news with a pic of the ultrasound. 
When are you all planning on sharing your news?


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks for the pep talk!!! I old my parents bc i just couldnt keep it from my mom but we are going to tell his parents after our 8 week scan


----------



## felicity0444

We told our daughter, my mom, my dad, and my brother. The rest we will tell at 12 weeks. AAAHHH that's soooo far away, but if we tell his mom like we want to we just know it will get leaked to their whole side of the family! lol. Everyone took it pretty hard, so we don't want to put them through that again if at all possible. At least this way we still have a support system in place if something does happen. My boss last time said "So you're not going to tell your employees so soon next time right, because of your age and such?" OH wow..... (i'm only 35!)so i haven't even told her and don't plan to for quite a while. haha.


----------



## jrowenj

felicity0444 said:


> We told our daughter, my mom, my dad, and my brother. The rest we will tell at 12 weeks. AAAHHH that's soooo far away, but if we tell his mom like we want to we just know it will get leaked to their whole side of the family! lol. Everyone took it pretty hard, so we don't want to put them through that again if at all possible. At least this way we still have a support system in place if something does happen. My boss last time said "So you're not going to tell your employees so soon next time right, because of your age and such?" OH wow..... (i'm only 35!)so i haven't even told her and don't plan to for quite a while. haha.

Thats why we decided to wait too... i dont want to worry ppl... i cent believe ur boss said that!!!


----------



## duckytwins

Just checking in real quick, I'll catch up a little later. I called my Dr's office today to ask about my blood work results. And this is what the secretary said: "Oh yeah, you're pregnant! It's over 1000. I'll have him call you."


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:
 

> Just checking in real quick, I'll catch up a little later. I called my Dr's office today to ask about my blood work results. And this is what the secretary said: "Oh yeah, you're pregnant! It's over 1000. I'll have him call you."

Did you tell her "I know I am!" hahaha!!!

I didn't call for my results yet... I don't think I am going to. I don't even know what to ask!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Ducky that's good news! 
Yeah Korink, it's an appointment with a midwife, I get weighed, urine tested, bloods taken to check for any illness, discuss my birth options (not that there are many round here) and then the midwife gets my 12 week scan booked. 
I may get an earlier scan if I see a different GP and make a fuss but to be honest I'm scared.


----------



## jrowenj

I think i am starting to have a little bit of nausea!!! I haven't eaten since noon and my belly is NOT HAPPY!!! But I AM happy that I am starting to notice some changes!


----------



## Greens25

Hey ladies! how are you?

Your thread has made me feel better. I am 4+5 today and dont really have any symptoms, so the fact that most of you aren't, or they are on and off, make me feel better.

Sometimes I get nipple pain (like yesterday driving home I had to move the seatbelt away from across my chest) but then today, its fine. My bbs are tender on and off, but mostly off. No nausea or morning sickness, but my doc did say that doesnt usually start until 6 weeks!

Just need someone to tell me it is all normal and fine...

my friend who is 6 months said she has never felt different, and that she wouldn't even know she was preg. if she didn't feel him kick....


----------



## duckytwins

Lindsay, I don't really have any symptoms either. I'm a little nervous because with Tess, I did nothing but throw up and my bbs hurt soooo bad! But when I was pg with the boys, I think I was only really tired early on. Maybe a throw up here and there, but nothing like with Tess.


----------



## korink26

Hi Greens! 5W1D today, and no sickness at all!! Just hungry and tired with some sensitive boobies :)
I also have a friend that just gave birth and she was never sick at all, just hungry and tired. Is it possible that everybody in this group will be lucky and have no sickness!? Although, I do wish for at least A LITTLE nausea....just something to reassure me. Everybody says it first comes between like 6-8 weeks, but if I get to 6 weeks and still nothing I'll really be nervous.
Do you have any early scans booked yet? Do you get any early blood testing?


----------



## korink26

Miggins I actually would have preferred to have my scan a bit later, but my sister is getting married in June, and her Bachelorette party is May 26th, and I didn't want to have my scan right around that time and tell everybody because I'm afraid it would take away from her excitement. So I figured if I had it on the 18th, that's a week before her festivities start.
Jamie--still feeling nauseous today? Hopefully!!!! :) :)


----------



## jrowenj

korink26 said:


> Hi Greens! 5W1D today, and no sickness at all!! Just hungry and tired with some sensitive boobies :)
> I also have a friend that just gave birth and she was never sick at all, just hungry and tired. Is it possible that everybody in this group will be lucky and have no sickness!? Although, I do wish for at least A LITTLE nausea....just something to reassure me. Everybody says it first comes between like 6-8 weeks, but if I get to 6 weeks and still nothing I'll really be nervous.
> Do you have any early scans booked yet? Do you get any early blood testing?

I have several friends that didn't have ANY sickness their entire pregnancy! I sure hope we are all lucky enough to escape that!! Today, i completely FREAKED out because I swore i didn't "feel pregnant!" Luckily, my good friend just had a baby and when I have freak out moments, I text her and she calms me down. My sore bbs came back this afternoon... thank GOD!

I only feel a TEEEEEENY queasy if I go a long time without eating : )

TOday is my husbands bday!!!! Having his parent's for dinner. Tomorrow I have to take a 2 hour drive to NY for my aunt's surprise 70th bday then going out tomorrow night for hubbys bday celebration with friends... then sunday morning going to brunch with my parents for my hubbys bday! I am gonna be POOPED!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm not too tired yet really. Also I don't really feel anything in my tum. I thought my uterus felt full but either I have got used to it or it's worn off. Anyone else feel anything? My boobs are definitely sore and bigger, and harder. Nausea not been so bad today but I have been snacking on Jammie Dodgers.


----------



## Greens25

Hey ladies,
I will have a scan at 8 weeks.... 3 weeks to go!

I had my hcg tested on Monday and she said it was perfect and I don't have to do anything until the 8 weeks scan when they will do the u/s and more bloodwork....


----------



## jrowenj

Greens25 said:


> Hey ladies,
> I will have a scan at 8 weeks.... 3 weeks to go!
> 
> I had my hcg tested on Monday and she said it was perfect and I don't have to do anything until the 8 weeks scan when they will do the u/s and more bloodwork....

I get my scan at 8 weeks too! May 23rd.... can't come fast enough!


----------



## jrowenj

Greens25 said:


> Hey ladies,
> I will have a scan at 8 weeks.... 3 weeks to go!
> 
> I had my hcg tested on Monday and she said it was perfect and I don't have to do anything until the 8 weeks scan when they will do the u/s and more bloodwork....

I got bloodwork done, but nobody ever called me about it... so, I assume the numbers were where the should be???


----------



## korink26

Happy belated bday to your hubby Jamie-how old? Hope you're having fun at his bday party and all your fake drinking :)
I'm having a bit of a freak out today because I don't feel PG at all. My bbs feel less sore and I don't feel as hungry. Ugg...feeling so negative today.
Hope everybody else is feeling pukey with sore bbs this weekend :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Exactly the same thing happened to me yesterday. My symptoms just vanished. I was soo freaked out and I was going out for pizza with the girls from work, my first night out since Christmas and it completely ruined the night. Woken up this morning with boobs feeling sore again so I'm really hoping all is well and I will get a bit of nausea back today. I hope your symptoms come back too. It's so scary isn't it.


----------



## jrowenj

I had a freak out moment yesterday too!!!! I started crying to hubby and said I just don't feel pregnant... ughhhh!!!! We have to stay positive ladies. It's completely normal as we are all so early yet!

My hubby turned 32!!! I can't believe how old we are getting!!! Fake drinking was a success! I drank virgin margaritas all night. My friend forced me to take a shot... so, what I did was pretended to shoot it back and then I handed the full shot to my hubby and he took it! hahahahaha!!


----------



## Greens25

jrowenj said:


> I had a freak out moment yesterday too!!!! I started crying to hubby and said I just don't feel pregnant... ughhhh!!!! We have to stay positive ladies. It's completely normal as we are all so early yet!
> 
> My hubby turned 32!!! I can't believe how old we are getting!!! Fake drinking was a success! I drank virgin margaritas all night. My friend forced me to take a shot... so, what I did was pretended to shoot it back and then I handed the full shot to my hubby and he took it! hahahahaha!!

VERY clever! I drank sprite last night...but mixed it out of site in a plastic glass so it LOOKED like sprite, ice and vodka..... waaa-haha so sneeky! people were like, "oh are you going to have a few drinks tonight?" and I was like "maybe a couple but I am driving so...." and they were like "good point".... so my fake drinks were my "couple" then I drank water the rest of the time.


----------



## korink26

Ugg still not much for symptoms-Im starting to think my bbs are only sore because of how much I'm man handling them! So far since I got my BFP I haven't been able to sleep through the night which I read can be a PG but last night I slept right through. Ugg...this is hell!!!
Jamie glad the drinking went good! Wasn't it nice to wake up today without being hung? :)
Happy 5 weeks Green!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I was out with the girls from work last night but they all know so I didn't have to pretend. My cm has gone a bit strange this last couple of days (tmi I am sorry), it's gone a lot thicker. Anyone else noticed a change?


----------



## korink26

Now that you mention CM I don't have as much of it as I've been having. Its been pretty runny and enough to want a panty liner. I haven't really noticed it this weekend tho?


----------



## duckytwins

WOW! I took off my bra tonight and holy cow are my bbs sore and heavy! i also think I'm bloated. We went shopping today and as we were walking through the parking lot, the wind blew my tshirt so it clung to me and I looked down and there was a belly!


----------



## Greens25

I am feeling bloated too! clothes still fit though :)


----------



## jrowenj

Still no symptoms over here :sad:


----------



## jrowenj

Well, I spoke too soon. Got outta bed and didn't eat breakfast right away and I was almost dry heaving while getting ready for work. Made some eggs to put some food in my belly, but could barely get them down without wanted to puke! Felt better as soon as I finished eating... so, hope it's not all in my head!

3 more days until at the 6 week mark!!!!!


----------



## duckytwins

I bought myself a belly band yesterday at Target. And I'm glad I did. I put my pants on this morning and couldn't button them. 

Jaime, glad (?) to hear about your m/s this morning :haha: sorry you felt so badly, but glad you got a symptom!


----------



## felicity0444

Happy Monday Ladies! Not too many symptoms for me either this weekend, but oh man this morning! I sat up and my bb's felt like they weighed a ton and ouch! They even hurt when i'm walking! My husband works nights, so he climbs into bed around 4am and i had the pleasure (normally it would irritate me to be woken up because i am already not sleeping well) of being woken up by him rubbing my belly and telling our baby bean that "Daddy is here" and "you can do it!" AWWWWWW....i cried. Good way to start the morning. :thumbup: My dad came in this weekend from Florida and on the way back from the airport a song came on (i'm sure i've heard it a billion times) and tears were streaming down my face...he goes "umm...do you have something you want to tell me?" lol so he found out before we even got home. Everyone stay positive! Our baby beans are doing fine...DEEP BREATH....exhale. :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's lovely Felicity! I have a big love for salt & vinegar crisps at the moment. Usually can't stand the damned things :haha:


----------



## korink26

Yahh for some symptoms and cravings! If I don't eat I get really queezy. And actually this morning I was surprised to suddenly feel very shaky and light headed when I got to work. Quick ate a granola bar and felt better in about a half hour. Weird...
Aww, cute Felicity---LOVE our hubbys so much! Sometimes it's easy to forget that they want this just as bad as we do and are just as scared as we are. And it's funny you were emotional with a song, this morning on the way to work the Garth Brooks song came on "thunder rolls" or whatever that song is. Don't normally listen to country, but flipping through the stations....it totally made me teary eyed!
Ooohhh Miggins now I'm going to be thinking of salt/vineger chips!!! THANKS!! :)
Can't wait for the 6 week mark---although it scares me a little. Last time 6 weeks is about the point when baby stopped growing---and at exactly 7 weeks I started having brown discharge.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah 6 weeks scares me too, my second pregnancy ended at 6 weeks and I started bleeding at 7. It's a scary time.


----------



## felicity0444

korink26 said:


> Yahh for some symptoms and cravings! If I don't eat I get really queezy. And actually this morning I was surprised to suddenly feel very shaky and light headed when I got to work. Quick ate a granola bar and felt better in about a half hour. Weird...
> Aww, cute Felicity---LOVE our hubbys so much! Sometimes it's easy to forget that they want this just as bad as we do and are just as scared as we are. And it's funny you were emotional with a song, this morning on the way to work the Garth Brooks song came on "thunder rolls" or whatever that song is. Don't normally listen to country, but flipping through the stations....it totally made me teary eyed!
> Ooohhh Miggins now I'm going to be thinking of salt/vineger chips!!! THANKS!! :)
> Can't wait for the 6 week mark---although it scares me a little. Last time 6 weeks is about the point when baby stopped growing---and at exactly 7 weeks I started having brown discharge.

I know! It was a country song too...dangit! lol. Last time for me TODAY was the day i started feeling weird and tomorrow is when it started.... (((CMON BABY STICK!)))) I'll feel much better when/if i get to 12 weeks. Anyone have dreams of what sex the babies are yet? Maybe it's superstition, but with my daughter i dreamt that she was a girl at 13 weeks and with my son i dreamt he was a boy at 16 weeks. Then with my last one...mc...i dreamt it was a girl at 5 weeks. So far nothing with this one. Just regular baby dreams, no sex in them yet.


----------



## jrowenj

Felicity - that is sooooo stinkin cute that your hubby kissed your belly and said that!!! Ahhhhh!!! We are such lucky ladiesss!!!!!!

Kelsey (is that the right name?) - I have been getting queasy if I don't eat regularly too! Yeaa!!!

Mindy - I love salt n vinegar chips!! Now I want some!

Ducky - Thats funny you bought the belly band because today at work, i had a long shirt on so I unbuttoned and unzipped my pants all day!!!!!! I am going to get one tomorrow!!!!

I am with you ladies on the 6 week milestone! My baby stopped growing at 6+2 days... so, I am very anxious for the next week


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy is Too_Scared, My name is Claire :flower:


----------



## ssjad

Hey guys - it's been a while since I've been here, and I missed a whole lot of beautiful, supportive messages in response to my last post about spotting. Sorry and thank you!!

I decided not to come on here for a bit as on Friday (it's Tuesday here now - I think I'm ahead of most of you) I rang my doctor to find out the results of the blood test I had on the day I found out I was pregnant. She's a really good doctor, and has always called me in the past if something was not great with the test results, so when she didn't call me I assumed everthing was alright.

Well, she told me that my Hcg was 'extremely low' and asked if I even felt pregnant. I immediately felt like shit, thought 'Oh my God, this is it... I'm losing my baby again'. She told me to get another test done which I did the next day (no point rushing as there was nothing I could do anyway). So I had the blood test Saturday morning and was told the results would be in on Monday.

Saturday and Sunday I had a huge reduction in symptoms, and started spotting again (not for long though). My partner and I were so depressed :( It was an awful weekend.

Anyway, my doctor returned my call late yesterday and said my HCG was 7060 - perfect for a six week pregnancy. My progesterone was 88, and that test was done before I started on the progesterone pessaries. :happydance:

I have been feeling sick as a dog again, and loving it! I had this moment yesterday when I realised - maybe this baby will survive...!! What an awesome feeling! I'm still not going to hold my breath, but I have more hope now :thumbup:

I hope everyone else is going well. I think you all post when I'm asleep, and I post when you're asleep... Bit lonely!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What fantastic news! I hope it all carries on going perfectly for you :happydance:


----------



## ssjad

Thank you :)
Even better, someone brought in some work maternity pants for me today - a little early I know, but super exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

So the one symptom of sore bbs has now left.... :cry:


----------



## korink26

Great news SSJAD! Why do doctor's have to say stupid things to scare us---they really need a clue. You are probably sleeping now, well I'm stuck at work :( Hopefully you're having wild crazy preggo dreams :)
Ugg, it seems a lot of people say baby stopped growing at 6 weeks. Not that I want to talk about that part of our pregnancy, but did you guys miscarry naturally? I needed a D&C and that terrifies me that I'll need another.
Jamie don't worry!! That was me on Saturday! And some days they're really sore and others they're barely sore. Did you get queezy at all today or have you been eating enough? Each day I wake up closer to 6 weeks and when I'm still not sick I'm so disappointed. We're both at the almost 2 week mark until our scans----I know I'll worry until that. I actually get anxiety thinking about it, geez, I'm not much help for you girls! ugg lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

The reason lots of miscarriages happen at 6 weeks is because that's the point most embryos with chromosomal abnormalities are unable to continue past... But we won't go there. It's not gonna happen. 
My sore boobs disappeared on Saturday too, then by Sunday night they were sore again, by Monday night I had gone up a cup size! And today they are suddenly not sore again. I had queasiness this morning, followed by an urge for baked potato, which made me feel really bloated and gassy and uncomfortable. I want my sore boobs back though.


----------



## jrowenj

Claire, everytime you mention a food I start craving it! I ate entire bag of salt and vinegar chips last night! hahaha!!!

Hope your sore bbs come back. Mine were completely fine until about 2 hours ago and they are killing me again! I can't take this up and down!


----------



## ssjad

It's the up and down that got you into this situation, iykwim :winkwink:

My OH wants to get our scan done at six weeks, but we too lost our last when it was six weeks (although only found out about 10 weeks). For that very reason I want to wait until 7-8 weeks just to feel safer. Is it six weeks tomorrow for us?

And I've been wondering... :blush:
If we find on our dating scans that we're not due on Jan 3rd (like I think some of us will) - can we stay in this group?


----------



## ssjad

Sigh. Spotting again. Bright red this time. I don't know if this bubby is EVER going to let me relax! I'll be going to the toilet every half an hour now :sad1:


----------



## ssjad

Ok, so every time I go to the loo there's just a smear of bright blood. I'm not too concerned as long as it doesn't get heavier. Nothing I can do anyway!

Re cravings - OMG - I have put on a kg in 3 days... gonna be a heifer by the end!! Vine ripened tomatoes on parmesan and onion bread is my latest and strongest. Oh, I have to eat potato chips every day, but that's normal for me :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I hope the spotting stops soon. It's stress you don't need. I think I have met you on another thread haven't I? 
I think we must all stay on this thread as we all conceived at the same time regardless of how we measure. 
Yuck, I seem to be having a no symptom day today. My boobs stopped hurting yesterday I wonder if it's because I changed to a bigger bra. They don't hurt as much when I don't have my bra on, but they usually feel tender when I wake up. Ugh, I hate this feeling.


----------



## jrowenj

Ssjad hope your spotting stops so u don't have to focus on it! Of course u don't have to leave if ur due date changes!!

Claire - I realized my bbs are same as urs where they gurt less when I have no bra on! Weird!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's strange isn't it? I'm feeling a bit more pregnant now than I did this morning. Been having a few more cramps. They don't hurt it's just a dull crampy sensation. I really need an early night tonight.


----------



## korink26

SSJAD-if the spotting continues maybe you'd want to go in for a scan? I too want to wait till 7-8 weeks but if I start spotting I think I'll ask to go in before. Darn our bodies-need to behave themselves.
Claire def. if you have a bigger bra I think that would make your bbs less sore because they're not squished. No worries Hun (as I'm checking mine).
Felicity I think you asked if anybody had dreams of the baby's sex-well last night I dreamt I went for my scan and I was measuring closer to 8 weeks and she announced we're having a boy (I was pissed in the dream cuz we don't want to find out what we're having). Anyway the dream was awesome and now if it could just come true!!


----------



## jrowenj

korink26 said:


> SSJAD-if the spotting continues maybe you'd want to go in for a scan? I too want to wait till 7-8 weeks but if I start spotting I think I'll ask to go in before. Darn our bodies-need to behave themselves.
> Claire def. if you have a bigger bra I think that would make your bbs less sore because they're not squished. No worries Hun (as I'm checking mine).
> Felicity I think you asked if anybody had dreams of the baby's sex-well last night I dreamt I went for my scan and I was measuring closer to 8 weeks and she announced we're having a boy (I was pissed in the dream cuz we don't want to find out what we're having). Anyway the dream was awesome and now if it could just come true!!

hahaha!! I would be pissed too!!! I haven't had any pregnancy dreams... booo!!!! Weird though... before I got my BFP, i had a dream that my sis in law was preggo! hahahaha!

So, my hubby started asking me how we would decorate the nursery and now I have been on line looking at ideas and pictures hehehe... it's so much fun!!!


----------



## Greens25

Jaime,
Me too! I know I want zoo themed, now just to pick one!


----------



## jrowenj

Greens25 said:


> Jaime,
> Me too! I know I want zoo themed, now just to pick one!

Cute theme!!!! Are you gonna find out gender?!?!


----------



## Greens25

jrowenj said:


> Greens25 said:
> 
> 
> Jaime,
> Me too! I know I want zoo themed, now just to pick one!
> 
> Cute theme!!!! Are you gonna find out gender?!?!Click to expand...

Yes. I am the WORST with surprises.....can NEVER wait. I was the kid who snuck around on Christmas Eve looking for present because I couldn't wait! hehehe :haha:

are you?


----------



## jrowenj

I am just like you! I would NOT be able to wait!!! Plus, I am gonna go nuts shopping and decorating once I find out the gender! Ahhhh that seems like it's miles away!! I am so impatient!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How is everyone feeling today? I have sore bbs and a bit of heartburn, but that's about it


----------



## korink26

Oh I so bad want to start looking at nursery themes and names ect but I'm too worried it'll jinx it (I know, so stupid). So, I'm trying not to do a thing until after the scan. 
I'm the worst at surprises too---Green I also was the kid that snuck around to find the xmas presents! DH is dead against finding out though---and I've thought about finding out myself and not telling him, but I'm not that much better with secrets than I am surprises so I'd have a hard time not letting it slip.
Sore bbs and queezy when hungry. But still not feeling much different?!?! Girls we've made it through poppeyseeds and appleseeds (almost) and we're almost sweet peas (I think that's what's next)!!


----------



## jrowenj

Cant wait to be a sweet pea tmw!!!! Ughhh 2 weeks til scan! This is torture!!!!!


----------



## duckytwins

hooray for almost sweetpeas! (at least those you can see! :rofl: )


----------



## ssjad

Nursery decorating? How exciting! I've never had a nursery before. I have so many kids and so little room that this baby is going to have to live in a sock drawer for its first two years! :dohh:

We are definitely going to find out if it's a boy or a girl. We both want a girl, and figure meeting the baby at the end is a fantastic enough surprise. 

I went to my doctor last night - didn't even mention the spotting which had stopped by then, and she wrote me a letter for the hospital as I'm considered high risk and she wants me under specialist care early. She also gave me forms for my ten week blood test and 12 week nuchal test scan. I had another moment of 'Oh my gosh, this is so exciting!'. It all feels so real and really not too far away at the moment. Please baby, stick!!


----------



## felicity0444

Been a few days sorry girls :laugh2: My dad is in town and we've been running around like crazy. Mostly I've been feeling fine. Did too much one day and got crampy, but it went away after I sat down for a few hours. I think my stomach has turned into a bottomless pit tho! Gonna have to be careful or I'll definitely be a heffer at the end of this one too lol. My bb's a so sore they even hurt when I walk, but I'm happily accepting any symptoms! In exactly one hour I will have gotten farther than last time!!! Hope everyone is doing well and staying positive! Thinking of you all!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy 6 weeks everyone!!!


----------



## ssjad

Yaayy - 6 weeks down, 34 to go... this is the week I lost my bubby last time so will be VERY excited to get through it intact...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I lost my second pregnancy at 6 weeks but didn't know until 7. Got another 4 weeks to get through till the next milestone *sigh*


----------



## ssjad

I didn't know until about ten weeks :nope:
Why is 10 weeks another milestone? 
I figure if I can wait another week and a half for an ultrasound, then the blood test at ten weeks, then second ultrasound at twelve weeks I've got some confirmation approximately every two weeks that bubby is alive. Sort of breaks the 6 weeks down into bite-sized chunks that don't let me get too nervous.

Not much ms for two days now - always makes me nervous!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I lost my third pregnancy at 10 weeks. 
I tend to get a couple of days without sickness and then it comes back again. I think your hcg levels out and you get a break from the sickness and then when it rises again it starts up again. It's bloomin scary though.


----------



## ssjad

Ahh - yeah, ten weeks I was feeling quite safe... isn't it awful! I'd had an ultrasound too and saw bubs with heart beat and everything. Guess I was one of the 5% that loses a baby after seeing heartbeat. Hmm... thinking about those odds, maybe I should get an ultrasound sooner. Surely if bubby had a heart beat this time the chances of me having another miscarriage would be teensy. Although really it's probably just the 5% again :/

Thanks for the reassurance - it makes sense about the HCG leveling out. I'd much rather keep feeling sick and just have a break from the exhaustion though! Is everyone else exhausted?


----------



## jrowenj

Happy SIX WEEKS SWEET PEAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I woke up with the WORST sore bbs!!! I lost my last bean at 6 weeks last time too and didn't know until my scan at 8 weeks! I can't wait for my scan so I can be assured the bubs is growing!!!!!

This is lucky thread and we are all gonna be here cheering each other on for another 34 weeks!!


----------



## duckytwins

Is it just me, or does it seem that the amount of weeks we're pg is excruciatingly long, but months are short?? Like 34 weeks seems like forever until baby gets here, but 7 or 8 months doesn't seem that bad. I was thinking last night. My boys' birthday is in September, which is only 4 months from now. In 4 months, I'll be 5 months pg. And then it's already half over, and January (or, realistically, the end of December) isn't that far away. Weird, huh? 

Sorry, tangent over!


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem that the amount of weeks we're pg is excruciatingly long, but months are short?? Like 34 weeks seems like forever until baby gets here, but 7 or 8 months doesn't seem that bad. I was thinking last night. My boys' birthday is in September, which is only 4 months from now. In 4 months, I'll be 5 months pg. And then it's already half over, and January (or, realistically, the end of December) isn't that far away. Weird, huh?
> 
> Sorry, tangent over!

I get what you're saying! L


----------



## duckytwins

Thanks Jaime! It made so much sense in my head... lol... then I tried to get it out and it's like a train wreck! :rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

Is your scan today??


----------



## duckytwins

Yes ma'am, it is! 245 this afternoon. I'm so excited I'm going to burst, but so nervous, I'm going to throw up! :lol:


----------



## jrowenj

Can't wait to hear how wonderful it went!!! Can they detect a HB this early??


----------



## duckytwins

I'm not sure actually.


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> I'm not sure actually.

well, of course keep us posted!!!


----------



## duckytwins

Will do!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

All the very best Ducky! Oooh this is out first scan of the thread how exciting!!


----------



## korink26

Alright Felicity you've passed the mark of last time! Can I get a woohoo!! :) I totally hear you on a bottomless pit, I'm hungry all the time. I find myself fantasizing about food...a lot.
I haven't gotten any ms yet! ugg...Just wannnaaa thrroowww upppp!! I'm so nervous about this 6 weeks, because this seems to be the week that really determines how everything will go! Last time I started spotting at EXACTLY 7 weeks, mainly brown discharge. Went in at 8 weeks for a follow up to confirm all was over. So even though the baby stopped growing at 6 weeks last time, 7 weeks is really what I'm terrified for.
SSJAD--you said your saw the hb---was it a good strong one? That's horrible! I saw a hb but it was on the lower side at 97 so I had at least some idea that it was a 50/50 chance.
Ok, enough of that talk---HAPPY 6 WEEKS YOU LIL SWEETYPEAS :) :) :) (and, almost sweetypeas) Ducky can't wait for your appt today---update us asap! 
Oh, and today my left bb is still really sore but my right one doesn't feel as sore?!?! WTH!?!? Wish I had some symptoms besides sore BBs so I could leave them alone.


----------



## jrowenj

Im happy to report that abt an hour ago, i started having horrible nausea and heartburn. I havent puked but i sure want to! I keep gagging!!!!


----------



## korink26

YYaaahhh Jaime! Pass me some of that!


----------



## jrowenj

korink26 said:


> YYaaahhh Jaime! Pass me some of that!

Will do!!! It only lasted an hr and half. How weird?!?!!


----------



## Greens25

Good luck Jes! Can't wait to hear how it goes. I cannot wait until next week when I can CALL the book my 8 week appt for the next week. ONE STEP AT A TIME!


----------



## duckytwins

I had an u/s at my appointment today. (I'm sorry if some of you are reading this again... I posted it in several places). My dr. found a sac and a fetal pole, but it's too early to see much else. I go back in 2 weeks to make sure everything is progressing as it should. I found out today that there is now a blood test I can have done ~11 weeks to test for trisomies. I won't have to have the CVS test done this time! YAY! Oh how I wish this was available last time! So, we had to tell the boys today. One of my boys found the u/s pictures on my desk before I could put them away, and he asked about them. I wasn't about to lie to him, so we told them. We decided this time to let them name the baby until we find out if it's a boy or girl. They decicded to name him/her "buggy". I'm going with bug for short! Anyone wanna see a picture?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hell yeah!!!


----------



## jrowenj

I wanna see a pic of Buggy!! (even though I saw it on the January baby thread) hehehehe!!!!

This is so exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ssjad

Pictures please!!! 

Well, today is the day my baby stopped developing last time, even though I didn't know it at the time. I also don't have many symptoms today. I think this baby is going to be a cheeky little thing when it comes, keeping me on edge like this all the time!


----------



## jrowenj

ssjad said:


> Pictures please!!!
> 
> Well, today is the day my baby stopped developing last time, even though I didn't know it at the time. I also don't have many symptoms today. I think this baby is going to be a cheeky little thing when it comes, keeping me on edge like this all the time!

I'm in the same boat as you... positive thoughts!! You're right... these babies are just showing us this early on how much we are gonna worry about them for the rest of our lives!


----------



## duckytwins

Here's bug, all snug as a... well... bug! :rofl: https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/baby%20n%20bump%20fun/2cd427a7.jpg


----------



## duckytwins

ssjad said:


> pictures please!!!
> 
> Well, today is the day my baby stopped developing last time, even though i didn't know it at the time. I also don't have many symptoms today. I think this baby is going to be a cheeky little thing when it comes, keeping me on edge like this all the time!

yes! Pma pma pma!


----------



## jrowenj

Awwww Jes.... he/she looks just like you! hhehehe


----------



## jrowenj

Well, I feel like doggy doo today. I started getting nauseous at 9pm last night and I had a horrible night sleep bc I was feeling queasy all night and I can't lay on my belly bc my boobs HuRT! Woke up at 7am STILL queasy... tried my best to swallow some breakfast and still have an oogy kinda feelin... blehhh


----------



## duckytwins

Awww, feel better Jaime! I woke up at 4 again this morning. What's that about?? I also have a sharp stabby feeling in my tummy and had more spotting this morning. My bbs are so sore I've been wearing my sports bra to bed again. They hurt so bad last time, I hardly ever took it off!


----------



## jrowenj

I'm gonna have to pull out the sports bra!!! I took out my body pillow hehehe!


----------



## korink26

Yah for Bug!! Bug is the first scan of the group :)
Ducky-I'm gathering your name is Jes? If you already said that, woops I missed it! And what is with 4 am---that's been my wake up time for 2 weeks now!! Is the spotting from your scan yesterday? I want to remember to ask when I get mine if it could cause spotting so I'm not totally alarmed if it happens.
When I get up in the am my bbs are really super sore, but then they feel better shortly after? I have such intense food cravings, I could kill for some Doritos! 
I only feel bad if I don't eat every 2 hours. Eating every 2 hours really will lead to me being a moose! At this point, that's the least of my worries. 
Glad to hear you're feeling shitty Jaime! 
Wondering if anybody else has experienced this or knows what I'm talking about. In the morning if I stretch too quick I'll sometimes get a sharp pain in my stomach. Or sometimes if I roll over and my body twists kind of funny, I'll get the same thing. Not always, but sometimes.


----------



## jrowenj

korink26 said:


> Yah for Bug!! Bug is the first scan of the group :)
> Ducky-I'm gathering your name is Jes? If you already said that, woops I missed it! And what is with 4 am---that's been my wake up time for 2 weeks now!! Is the spotting from your scan yesterday? I want to remember to ask when I get mine if it could cause spotting so I'm not totally alarmed if it happens.
> When I get up in the am my bbs are really super sore, but then they feel better shortly after? I have such intense food cravings, I could kill for some Doritos!
> I only feel bad if I don't eat every 2 hours. Eating every 2 hours really will lead to me being a moose! At this point, that's the least of my worries.
> Glad to hear you're feeling shitty Jaime!
> Wondering if anybody else has experienced this or knows what I'm talking about. In the morning if I stretch too quick I'll sometimes get a sharp pain in my stomach. Or sometimes if I roll over and my body twists kind of funny, I'll get the same thing. Not always, but sometimes.

OMG I hear ya... I am going to get so fat! Everytime someone mentions a certain food or I see a commercial for something, I immediately want to go out and buy whatever it is and eat it!!!

I get the weird pain if I stretch or twist my body too.. I think it's normal because our muscles are prepping and stretching for baby!

sometimes I get a pressure/pain like that when I sit down just to pee which worries me sometimes


----------



## korink26

Oh good-glad it's not just me! And I know what you're talking bout with the pain with peeing-especially in the morning!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Gorgeous scan!!! I love it!! I've had a nauseous feeling crappy day today too!! Yay!!


----------



## duckytwins

korink26 said:


> Yah for Bug!! Bug is the first scan of the group :)
> Ducky-I'm gathering your name is Jes? If you already said that, woops I missed it! And what is with 4 am---that's been my wake up time for 2 weeks now!! Is the spotting from your scan yesterday? I want to remember to ask when I get mine if it could cause spotting so I'm not totally alarmed if it happens.
> When I get up in the am my bbs are really super sore, but then they feel better shortly after? I have such intense food cravings, I could kill for some Doritos!
> I only feel bad if I don't eat every 2 hours. Eating every 2 hours really will lead to me being a moose! At this point, that's the least of my worries.
> Glad to hear you're feeling shitty Jaime!
> Wondering if anybody else has experienced this or knows what I'm talking about. In the morning if I stretch too quick I'll sometimes get a sharp pain in my stomach. Or sometimes if I roll over and my body twists kind of funny, I'll get the same thing. Not always, but sometimes.

Yep, I'm Jes! :hi:!

I had to get an early scan because I seem to spot every time I'm pg. I spotted with the boys and with Tess and now with Bug. He tries to get me in earlier and earlier with each pregnancy! :haha:

I didn't have a transvag scan, so I'm not sure if the spotting was from that (being pushed on??) or still from the not drinking water thing. I am obvisouly not drinking overnight, so I seem to wake up with spotting in the morning. I'm guessing that's what it is, but sometimes it's a little bit and pink and sometimes it's a little more and red. :shrug:

I just don't feel like eating. I eat breakfast, lunch and dinner and sometimes a before bed snack, but that's pretty much it. I don't know if it's because I trained myself not to eat too much before I got pg, when I was trying to lose weight, I'm just not hungry, or I am subconsciously trying not to eat too much because I ate like a horse when I was pg with the boys and gained 65 pounds! :blush:

When I was pg with Tess, I was so sick, it didn't matter if I ate or not, everything was gonna come back up anyway. 

I get those pulling feelings when I move in bed and sometimes when I bend wrong. That's actually one of the things that made me figure I must be pg (before I poas). I think it's normal because everything down there is loosening up and stretching.


----------



## duckytwins

Hooray for morning sickness!! I threw up this morning!! :rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

Woohooo, Jes!!! Congrats on puking! hahahaha!!!

I had some really sharp pains last night that woke me up from sleeping... hope everything is OK!


----------



## duckytwins

Thanks!! What kind of pains were they?


----------



## jrowenj

It was a sharp pain... I was asleep... I think I may have stretched weird while I was sleeping but can't be too sure


----------



## duckytwins

I get those all the time. I'm pretty sure it's uterus stretching, ligaments loosening and all that. I actually started having those before I poas. I kind of knew in the back of my mind that's what it was, but I ignored it! lol


----------



## jrowenj

Well... I spoke too soon... I am starting to have a panic, stressed day! Didn't wake up queasy like I have been the past 3 days and my boobs and belly are less bloated than they have been in 2 weeks... I have absolutely NO pain in my bbs either... ughhh... 11 more days until my scan. I just feel stressed because last pregnancy, I remember waking up at 6weeks 4 days and feeling so weird and had no sx anymore out of nowhere and it just so happened at my 7 weeks scan they said baby stopped growing at 6+4... ughhh... I just want to be happy :cry: I am going to pray for God to give me a sign that my baby is growing strong!


----------



## duckytwins

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I wish I could do or say something to make you feel better. :cry:


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks... sorry for complaining... Just wish this wasn't happening at 6+2 ...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I do understand what you are going through the exact same thing happened to me with my first mc. I freak everytime I have a less full on day with the symptoms. But at this stage they do come in waves and it's perfectly normal to not feel anything for a day or two and as your hcg surges again it all comes back. It's happened to me twice in a week and it's horrible but after a few days the boobs are tender and the nausea comes back. It's so hard I know but try if you can not to let one day of feeling "normal" stress you out.


----------



## jrowenj

Thank you, girls... I am hoping it's all in my head...


----------



## jrowenj

I am convinced that my body is confused at when morning and evening are.... it's almost 7pm and i am now queasy with sore BBs!!!!

Not complaining though!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah mine comes on later in the day too! Well I'm pleased you've got some symptoms back!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, Claire!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've doubled my dose of progesterone and my skin is breaking out and I am so cranky and irritable its untrue. I feel like I have the worst pmt ever.


----------



## jrowenj

irritability! Uh oh!!!! Omg I am breaking out too... wtf?!


----------



## korink26

Happy Mother's Day girls!! Hope you all had a good day :) It was hard for my family to not know yet that I'm PG, but soon enough they will. 
Jaime glad all the symptoms came back! My BBs really go on and off hurting. 
Yesterday I was shopping with my sisters and I suddenly got very warm and felt very queezy and shaky. My sisters said I was really pale. Got something to eat quick and felt a little better, just had a headache for the rest of the day. Then today we were eating for mother's day and I suddenly got really warm again and was sweating and shaky again and thought for sure I'd puke! Then I was so tired when we got home I napped for a few hours (now I'll probably be laying wide awake tonight). But, I was happy for those lil bouts of sickness...no throwing up yet though, and no full out ms.
Claire I wish I was on progesterone, doc wouldn't test me for it though. I thought about just ordering some or taking some natural supplements, but decided not to this time but if anything happens with this one next one I'm taking into my own hands with the progesterone.
Does anybody else have a scan this week? I thought there was 1 or 2 right before mine? I'm totally freaking for Friday.....trying to be happy but also trying to prepare myself for the worst. 
Hope you all had a great weekend, back to the grind tomorrow. :dohh:


----------



## ssjad

Hey all... got my scan booked for Tuesday 22nd. Can't wait! I so hope everything is ok.
I have been completely knocked for six by ms... I truly feel crap. I'd still rather feel like this though than constantly worrying about whether the pregnancy is going ok. But it's not making me a great person to hang around at home or work - and productivity in both is out the door! 
How's everyone else feeling today?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi, my doc wouldn't prescribe me progesterone even though I had 3 months of bloods come back with low progesterone before my bfp. Some ladies I met on here sent me some. My boobs are not as sore now but still tender and harder. The nausea seems to be stepping up a bit and so does the tiredness. Yesterday I felt like I was bleeding and having cramps but when I checked it was just the damned cm. Its a good sign though.


----------



## jrowenj

Kelsey - I have the correct name, right?? I don't know why I can't keep track! Those waves of nauseau and shakes and sweats sound like great symptoms hehehe!!! We didn't tell my in-laws yet and I soooo badly wanted to tell them yesterday as a mothers day present, but I know I should wait until the scan! My scan is Wednesday May 23rd...
Maybe we can have a list on the first post of when everyone's scan is??? It's so hard to remember!!!

ssjad - I forget your name... or did you not tell me?? I can't remember :dohh: So glad you are so sick!!!!! baby is growing strong!!!!!!! Can't wait for your scan!!

AFM - I haven't had too much illness... just waves of bleh here and there still. However, my body all of a sudden wants to have horrible sleep. I was sleeping like a rock in the beginning and now I find myself completely restless, feeling nauseous, waking up in a pool of sweat, boobs killing me no matter how i lay... ughhhhhhh

9 days until my scan!!!!!!!!


----------



## felicity0444

Happy Monday girls! I have my first appt tomorrow at 9:30am! I am so excited! Trying so hard to expect the worst, just in case, but its so hard! I am utterly exhausted, my bb's are killing me and I want to eat everything in sight! Yay for symptoms! Today is going to take forever waiting for it to be tomorrow....please let the baby be OK....please let the baby be OK...


----------



## jrowenj

felicity0444 said:


> Happy Monday girls! I have my first appt tomorrow at 9:30am! I am so excited! Trying so hard to expect the worst, just in case, but its so hard! I am utterly exhausted, my bb's are killing me and I want to eat everything in sight! Yay for symptoms! Today is going to take forever waiting for it to be tomorrow....please let the baby be OK....please let the baby be OK...

Yayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## korink26

Ok girls I updated the first page with our upcoming scan dates---I still need to fill in the date for Greens25 and Claire! Felicity can't wait for your scan tomorrow---you'll have the first hb of the group! In between your celebrating you'll have to remember to update us right away!! :)
Miggins---the CM is the worst! I don't remember having CM with my last pregnancy, and this one always has me running to check to make sure it's not blood! Good for you getting progesterone on your own!
Jaime restless sleep seems to be a pretty common PG symptom! And if your boobies are keeping you up at night I'd say that's a pretty good symptom as well! and yes you're right, I'm Kelsey!
I know it's hard keeping everybody's names straight, so if people want me to I can write everybody's name by their scan date as well. I know some people don't want their name so out there so I can keep it off. Whichever you guys would like!


----------



## jrowenj

I dont have much cm :dohh: 

Hope thats not a bad sign!


----------



## korink26

Ok I just realized that I made it sound like I have a ton of CM---I don't have an over abundance of it, but it's been pretty steady since my BFP. 
Ugg...girls I can only make it an hour without snacking or I feel like I could be sick. I'm not quite nauseous, I'm a step below where I feel like I might be if I don't get something in my quick. Does that make any sense!? lol Tonight I have my SIL's graduation ceremony which is supposed to be 2 1/2 hours long! I'll never make it without eating something, guess I'll just have to unwrap some snacks ahead of time so I'm not making a bunch of noise during the ceremony.
I could kill for some Doritos right now. Oh, and have we already talked about Deli Meats? Is anybody eating them, or staying away? I wanted a sub in the worst way yesterday, but I've been careful this time because last time I ate it everyday. I ended up getting a chicken bacon ranch sub which probably isn't any better for me!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks fr updating the first page!!! I get what u mean about neeing food every 2 hrs!!!! I bought fruit to snack on but i really want junk! Also, i had a sub last week... prob wont eat subs often


----------



## felicity0444

My name is Brianna (Bri for short). I will for sure update you girls! I've got a busy start to the day. 5am wake up-take kiddo to school-drop dad at airport-then my appt-then 15 month olds appt-then off to work...haha, but i'll update you as soon as i get to work promise!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you. I won't have a scan date for a while yet and it won't be until mid June I imagine. I've had a horrible wobble today, boobs not as sore, thought I saw tinged cm (though I think it was just my pants, when I wiped there was nothing there) then to top it all off I was lying on the floor playing with my daughter and she tripped and landed both hands full force on my belly. Great. I feel like its all so fragile and I am going to lose it any day. 
On the "plus" side I've been feeling pretty crappy and nauseous all afternoon.


----------



## korink26

Well that explains why I couldn't find a scan date for you Claire! lol I thought for sure you had one so I was really searching! :)
Oh, the other day I was wearing red undies, and when I wiped there was a red spot and freaked until I realized it was a fuzzie from my underwear! Ugg...can not wait until the day comes where I do not have to stare at the toilet paper after I wipe or inspect my underwear everytime I'm on the toilet.
Don't worry about her falling on your belly. My dog totally bounced on my stomach the other day and I freaked, but from what I read it seems like right now the bean is so burrowed into us that something like that won't affect us. 
Hurrah for feeling crappy :)


----------



## jrowenj

i can't waaaaaiiiittttt 9 more days til this scan... i am going bonkers over here!!!!!!!!! I should talk my husband into taking me away for a few days to distract me hehehehhehe! I can't believe we are almost 7 weeks!!!! ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## korink26

I kknnoowwww!!!!!! 4 more days until my scan and I'm going nuts!!!
My stomach tonight feels so off, I think it's a mixture of feeling bloated, constipated, too full and just ick. I'm trying not to look into it because it's not crampy feeling.
I feel like none of my pants fit anymore!! I've heard you guys talk about belly bands, I need to look into those.


----------



## felicity0444

Belly bands are wonderful! I have one of the Be bands from target and it is amazing. Only like two of my pants fit me comfortably at this point and it is so nice to be able to unzip them and leave them that way! Plus when i put too much pressure on my belly i get cramping so NO WAY! OMGosh i get to (hopefully) hear my babys heartbeat tomorrow.....:happydance: I can't wait to see everyones pics from their scans! I'm so excited for all of us :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Ahhhhh felicity im sooooooo excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## ssjad

Haha - this IS so exciting!! I'm so completely nauseous all day, so tired, so pimply, so cranky - these are FANTASTIC signs of PREGNANCY!!! WHOOHHOOO!!!


----------



## korink26

Bri get everybody dropped off and hurry to work and update!!! I'll be the crazy stalking lady :)


----------



## jrowenj

I agree with Kelsey!!! I can't wait to see your scan, Bri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duckytwins

YAY! I'm so excited that we're all starting to have our scans soon! My next one is next Thursday, but that's a week and a half away!! WAAAHHH!!! I can't wait to see everyone's pics! 

I bought a Beband from Target too, but I think I bought the wrong size - I don't like it. I have been sticking a hair tie through my button hole and fastening that to the button for most of my pants. I did wear mat pants to work yesterday though, but I don't have too many. The only other ones I have are a pair of corduroys I had from being pg with Tess, but it's WAAAAAYYY to warm for those.


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> YAY! I'm so excited that we're all starting to have our scans soon! My next one is next Thursday, but that's a week and a half away!! WAAAHHH!!! I can't wait to see everyone's pics!
> 
> I bought a Beband from Target too, but I think I bought the wrong size - I don't like it. I have been sticking a hair tie through my button hole and fastening that to the button for most of my pants. I did wear mat pants to work yesterday though, but I don't have too many. The only other ones I have are a pair of corduroys I had from being pg with Tess, but it's WAAAAAYYY to warm for those.

OMg I just remembered that I had a dream last night that I bought a shit load of JEGGINS :rofl: hahahahahahaahahahahaha!!!!!!

I have been feeling so positive yesterday and today... I just have this feeling that everything is going to be OK with this little beanie :happydance::happydance:

I don't know why... just a gut feeling!!! Next week is gonna be an exciting week with alll the scans!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will be one day shy of 8 weeks at my scan... does anyone know what I can expect??? I wonder if it will resemble much more than a blob... also wonder if I will hear the heartbeat or if it will just be a flicker of light???


----------



## duckytwins

I only got to hear the heartbeat early with I was pg with the boys because I fell down the stairs. And I think I only got to hear Tess's after we found out there was a problem, so I can't tell you about hearing it, but by 8 weeks, you should be able to see it. It's really cool! Baby will probably look like a gummy bear! I have pictures of what the boys and Tess looked like at 8 weeks, if you'd like to see.


----------



## jrowenj

I would love to see!!! Thanks, Jes!


----------



## duckytwins

Here's the boys at 8 weeks: 
https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/FirstFamilyPortrait8Weeks.jpg

And here's Tess at 8+4:
https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/beep84-1.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## korink26

Aww I want to see the u/s pics but I can't at work! Jaime on fertility friends website you can look in the gallery of ultrasounds to see them at 8 weeks, or you can just google it and see them. They all seem to be just a little different.
Last time my Dr. said we won't hear the hb until closer to 12 weeks---I think it's possible to hear it before then but they just don't. It's a tiny flicker on the screen, first time I had no idea what I was even looking at.
Jaime pass me some of your possitivity---I'm so scared for my scan!!!! Basically I'm just really scared for 7 weeks because that's when the spotting started last time. But there has been differences with this pregnancy that helps me feel a little better---last time my pants didn't get so tight, last time I didn't have the intense hunger like I've been having, last time I didn't have to get up in the middle of the night to pee, and last time I didn't have any of the queeziness I have now. Sorry for the blabber, just writing myself out a pep talk I guess! :)
Alright girls, I need to get to a Target this weekend!
Brianna---patiently waiting (not so patiently, really)!


----------



## korink26

Crap, just realized that Bri is an hour behind me, so I'll be waiting for awhile! waahhh :(


----------



## jrowenj

Kelsey your scan is gonna be great!!!!!!

I just googled videos of 8 week scans and im so exciteddddddd ahhhhhhh


----------



## korink26

Ok, I've officially checked this thread 900 million times today :)
You guys, I am craving food soooo much. I'd LOVE a cheeseburger, even worse one from McDonalds would be fanfrickentastic, I'd love some fries dipped in mayo, I'd LOVE a soft pretzel smothered in cheese. Omg, make me stttooopp!!! Why can't I crave fruit and veggies?!!?


----------



## jrowenj

OK... so i am freaking the heck out.... I went to pee and I stood up to throw the toilet paper in the toilet and there was this weird beige/pinkish bodily tissue floating in the toilet... it was the size of a pencil eraser head... I am seriously freaking out


----------



## korink26

There wasn't any pinkish discharge on your tp right? I can't imagine what it would be?? I'd just call and check with the Dr. if they'd have any idea? If you don't have any colored discharge then it maybe didn't even come from your vajayjay?


----------



## jrowenj

It was like the color of skin... there is NO spotting or anything... I called by my freakin Dr is on vacation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It was really odd looking... and big enough to notice it.... maybe it was in my actual urine????


----------



## korink26

Well I also thought about this---what if somebody went #2 before you and there was "particles" left behind that you didn't notice when you sat down (God, this sounds so gross, sorry, but just something I thought of).


----------



## jrowenj

ewwwww... so nasty, but i reaaaallllyyy hope so.... i don't know though it was a verrrry light beige color... didn't look like could have come from #2.... it was a public toilet.... omg...


----------



## felicity0444

:cloud9:Jrowenj (it's Jamie Right?): CALLLLMMMMMM DOWN! It's going to be ok no matter what that was you saw in the toilet. Deep breath sweetie...Is there an on call doctor for your doctor? You need to call them or someone and try to get seen. All they're going to do is take your blood and measure your Hcg and do an exam, but they will retest in a couple of days. If it was nothing then you'll be happy to hear your new #'s. Oh Jamie I know you must be so scared. Try to relax. Please take care of yourself! :hugs::hug:

korink26: Lol i totally caved and got the two cheesburger meal from McDonalds on the way to work!! haha but my french fries were dipped in honey mustard!

So My appt went good! Heard the baby's heartbeat (the most amazing thing ever-every time). It's 116 bpm. They said the baby is measuring at 6 weeks 3 days. Instead of a due date (because i didn't have a period after my miscarriage until now) they gave me a date range! lol not that it matters. Neither one of my kids were born on time. One 10 days late and 1 a week early. So my dates are Jan 2-Jan 8th. 
They Didn't test my hcg but will next time. For now the measurements look fine they say. I have to go back in 4 weeks to get another ultrasound and the Hcg and Progesterone tests. I'm Trying to email myself a pic of the scan, but my phone is being a big dummy, so it might take a bit! Sorry Trying. Might have to go outside to get better signal. ha.


----------



## jrowenj

Felicity, soooo excited that your appointment went well!!!!!

AFM - I think I am going to pretend like it didn't happen... and just ride it out until my scan in a week.... do you think that is silly?? I just feel like there is nothing the Dr can really do anyway...


----------



## felicity0444

Yeah there isn't anything they can do. I'm glad you are ok. :flower:

So here's the Pic! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Baby 6 weeks.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Jaime.. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. This is an awful thing to say but when I miscarried the first time it was around this time, and I passed everything onto a pad. I saw the "tissue" as they call it and it looked nothing like you described. However you could have a UTI or something which you need to get sorted if that's the case so I would try and get checked out. Please try not to worry.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh wow fantastic pic !! Our first scan pic how exciting!


----------



## jrowenj

Mrs Miggins said:


> Jaime.. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. This is an awful thing to say but when I miscarried the first time it was around this time, and I passed everything onto a pad. I saw the "tissue" as they call it and it looked nothing like you described. However you could have a UTI or something which you need to get sorted if that's the case so I would try and get checked out. Please try not to worry.

I remember when I was told I was going to miscarry, she said it would be gray... this was kinda the color of raw chicken


----------



## jrowenj

felicity0444 said:


> Yeah there isn't anything they can do. I'm glad you are ok. :flower:
> 
> So here's the Pic! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

OK... enough about my chicken fat urine....

Love this picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It was grey. And smaller than you described. Did it hurt when you peed?


----------



## jrowenj

Mrs Miggins said:


> It was grey. And smaller than you described. Did it hurt when you peed?

No, but I do think I am dehydrated... I drank 2 bottles of water in an hour and only peed once :dohh:


----------



## duckytwins

Jaime, I've been having those things in the toilet too. I asked my dr. about them and at first he thought I meant I was sticking paper in there to see why I was spotting. But when I told him it wasn't tissue PAPER he didn't seem too worried. :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> Jaime, I've been having those things in the toilet too. I asked my dr. about them and at first he thought I meant I was sticking paper in there to see why I was spotting. But when I told him it wasn't tissue PAPER he didn't seem too worried. :hugs:

REALLY??????? You had this??? what the hell is it?!?!?!?! I love you right now!


----------



## duckytwins

I have no idea... sorry :(


----------



## duckytwins

maybe as the mucus plug is forming, some of it is coming out? It's the only thing I can think of...


----------



## jrowenj

Well, as long as you have had it too than I feel better... i have had no cramping and no spotting and it had no pink or red tint to it so I am just gonna relax...

Let's all keep talking about felicity's scan!!!!


----------



## felicity0444

The moment she turned on the machine i squeeled because i saw the heart pumping right away....lol. The lady goes "I'm guessing you know what that is!" Haha.......I keep telling my sweet little baby "You can do it" and "don't worry mommy's here". This kid is going to have more pep talks before he or she is born than most people have in their lifetime! Lol


----------



## jrowenj

Awwww felicity I love that story :hugs:


----------



## ssjad

OMG my ticker says 7 WEEKS!!! WHOOHHOOO!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

ssjad said:


> OMG my ticker says 7 WEEKS!!! WHOOHHOOO!!!!!!

omg! time is starting to move a LIIITTTTLLLEEE bit quicker! Congrats on 7 weeks!!!!!

I will be 7 weeks tomorrow! eeeeeek!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I will feel better when we get to that 7 week mark!


----------



## jrowenj

Mrs Miggins said:


> I will feel better when we get to that 7 week mark!

how far along are you today??? are you the same as me??? I can't remember :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah same as you. I don't feel pregnant today.


----------



## jrowenj

I am sure you will feel pregnant as the day progresses... seems to be a pattern :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's half past 1 here!! I'm running out of day!


----------



## jrowenj

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's half past 1 here!! I'm running out of day!

I bet if you dig around, you can spot a symptom! hehehe

Poke your bbs!!


----------



## korink26

Yaahhh Bri for an awesome scan! Such a beautiful lil bean you're growing there :) Really jealous of your cheeseburgers, although today if I think of anything greasy it makes me queezier than I already am! Today my obsession is a sub sandwich, from Jimmy John's! and I think knowing I can't have that makes me want it more. God, I'm pathetic how obsessed with food I am right now.
Jes that's genius, I bet what you guys are seeing in the toilet could have to do with the mucous plugs!
SSJAD--yaaa on the 7 weeks!!!!
Claire, like Jaime said, poke your bbs a lil. They'll come back to life! :) Try not to worry (sounds silly coming from probably the biggest worrier in the group), it seems so normal for our symptoms to be off and on. 
Today I started thinking that I ovulated earlier this pregnancy than my last pregnancy, so I got to thinking. Although it was 7 weeks last time when I started spotting, I was 33 DPO, today I'm 34DPO. So although I'm not 7 weeks yet, DPO wise I've made it a day longer than last time! Woohoo! I feel like I jinxed myself realizing that though, and now everytime I go to the bathroom I'm scared to check my underwear or look at the tp after I wipe! Anywho, enough about me, tomorrow we're blueberries! (I think that's what's next anyway).


----------



## jrowenj

Kelsey you didnt jinx yourself! Relax! Our peas are growing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Omg 2 days til your scan!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

I want Olive Garden breadsticks


----------



## felicity0444

I just had a banana and two nutra grain bars and i want Carne Asada Fries! Bummer is they don't sell them here in colorado....For once i actually miss San Diego! Oreos, pizza, or taco bell would be great too. I feel like such a pig. I sit around and fantasize about food. Weird thing is i've actually lost 5 pounds in the last 3 weeks (but i have been taking walks on all of my breaks at work). I'll just have to make myself happy with my grilled chicken salad that i brought for lunch...too bad taco bell doesn't deliver. haha


----------



## jrowenj

Found a cool site https://pregnancy.familyeducation.com/first-trimester/6-weeks-6-days.html


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Boobs sore again. No nausea still but I'll try to take that as a plus.


----------



## korink26

oommmggg girls! You're making my cravings even worse and giving me more ideas of food to crave!!! Daammnniittt!!! lol
Jaime I'll have to check that site out.
Yes, 2 more days!! I'm freaking the eff out!!


----------



## duckytwins

Ugh! I can't even think about food!! Absolutely nothing sounds good to me. It's such a chore to eat. And even worse to cook. Right now I'm so sick. I caught my son's cold and I'm miserable. I have a terrible headache, I can barely sit up, a horrible sore throat and I'm all stuffy. Add that to the nonstop nausea, the backache and the cramps and I might as well be drug out behind the barn and shot... :cry:


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> Ugh! I can't even think about food!! Absolutely nothing sounds good to me. It's such a chore to eat. And even worse to cook. Right now I'm so sick. I caught my son's cold and I'm miserable. I have a terrible headache, I can barely sit up, a horrible site throat and I'm all stuffy. Add that to the nonstop nausea, the backache and the cramps and I might as well be drug out behind the barn and shot... :cry:

yuckkkkyyy!!! Feel better!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bless you!! On the plus side they are great symptoms! It's just crap that the great symptoms make us feel so bloody rotten. 
Well finally just before midnight my boobs got really sore and a bit of nausea crept up on me.


----------



## felicity0444

Doc called and wants to schedule viability testing (hcg & progesterone test) for 2 weeks instead of 4. Don't know if that's good cause its earlier or bad cause they are worried. Of course I got the message after they closed so now I get to worry. Sigh. Been crampy today too...need strength.


----------



## ssjad

Don't forget cramps are normal. I've been more crampy with each subsequent pregnancy. Just makes the labour easier to get through, with your super strong muscles!!

Re the viability testing - you have two ways to think about it... the good way or the bad. I'd focus on the good...

My OH and I had a massive fight last night. I feel so shit. I'm actually not sure if we're going to make it. On a good note, I still feel very pregnant.


----------



## Greens25

duckytwins said:


> Ugh! I can't even think about food!! Absolutely nothing sounds good to me. It's such a chore to eat. And even worse to cook. Right now I'm so sick. I caught my son's cold and I'm miserable. I have a terrible headache, I can barely sit up, a horrible site throat and I'm all stuffy. Add that to the nonstop nausea, the backache and the cramps and I might as well be drug out behind the barn and shot... :cry:

Aw Jes, I felt that way last week! It was like everything, including a horrible cold, hit me all at once. I took a slice of lemon a tsp. of honey and boiling water. That made my throat feel better!


----------



## jrowenj

Felicity im sure everything is fine.... hopefully u can call ur dr first thing and feel better


----------



## jrowenj

Happy 7 weeks, blueberries!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## korink26

Oohh Jes, feel better! But at least you're having the nausea! That means baby is growing strong! Sucks not being able to take anything to help your cold feel better. :(
Brianna don't worry until you get a reason from your Dr. why they're pushing it up 2 weeks. It could just be that it should have been 2 weeks all along and they messed up by scheduling it 4 weeks.
SSJAd--sorry to hear about you and OH. :( How long have you been together? Hopefully he comes to his senses and it will all be worked out fine.
Yah for being blueberries! I had horrible dreams last night though about babies dying and today my bbs don't feel sore so I'm freaking. Less than 24 hours till my scan and I just have to sit tight until then.


----------



## jrowenj

Kelsey these pregnancy dreams are crzy! Just ignore it... cant wait til ur scan!!!!!


----------



## felicity0444

Called Doc and made my appt. for next Friday the 25th. They are going to do an ultrasound to make sure baby is growing, take blood for the HCG and Progesterone tests, and then schedule a confirmation appt after that if everything looks good. I'm trying to be optomistic. At least if something is wrong, i may know ahead of time this time.


----------



## jrowenj

felicity0444 said:


> Called Doc and made my appt. for next Friday the 25th. They are going to do an ultrasound to make sure baby is growing, take blood for the HCG and Progesterone tests, and then schedule a confirmation appt after that if everything looks good. I'm trying to be optomistic. At least if something is wrong, i may know ahead of time this time.

Did they say why?? Is it just bc u had a prior loss?


----------



## felicity0444

Ssjad-I'm sorry that you and your OH are fighting. If you would like to talk in private PM me anytime. Me and my husband almost didn't make it during my last pregnancy...so i'm here if you need me. Thank you for encouraging me to be positive. I'm normally so positive, but it's hard right now. They did tell me though that the reason they movied it up was because i said i was 6+ 6 at my appt and the baby only measured at 6+2. They want to make sure baby is growing.

Korink26-I have been having dreams of waking up bleeding too, but I've been having dreams of twins!!!! No second baby found at ultrasound. I think i'll ask them to double check at my appt next friday just to ease my mind lol. Oh by the way they didn't want to do the HCG and Progesterone test, so i told them I WAS going to get it done and i prefer it be through them...so they scheduled it for that same appt. LOL. (Don't mess with a Mamma!)


Yay For Blueberries!


----------



## felicity0444

jrowenj said:


> felicity0444 said:
> 
> 
> Called Doc and made my appt. for next Friday the 25th. They are going to do an ultrasound to make sure baby is growing, take blood for the HCG and Progesterone tests, and then schedule a confirmation appt after that if everything looks good. I'm trying to be optomistic. At least if something is wrong, i may know ahead of time this time.
> 
> Did they say why?? Is it just bc u had a prior loss?Click to expand...

They just said becasue i said i ovulated on April 11th and they baby measured like 4 days small and becuase i had a miscarriage so recently. They want to make sure the baby is growing and still has a healthy heartbeat.


----------



## jrowenj

Well thas great theyre monitoring it. Im sure it was just off a few days and next scan is gonna be great!


----------



## felicity0444

I sure hope so thanks!


----------



## korink26

I thought it's supposed to be very normal to be off by a couple days---so I'm sure that's nothing to worry about. That's great that they're so good about monitoring you.
Last time I was measuring a week behind with a slow hb and they said everything looked perfect and didn't want to follow up, and I demanded a follow up a week later. Sometimes they're so lax about everything, so lucky you that you seem to have a great Dr :)


----------



## jrowenj

Guess whos boobs dont hurt and is freakin out....


----------



## korink26

Aaahhh!! I can't wait until we're all 36 weeks and we can look back and laugh at our days of crying over our boobs.
We'll be ok....we have to be---WE'RE BLUEBERRIES!


----------



## felicity0444

korink26 said:


> Aaahhh!! I can't wait until we're all 36 weeks and we can look back and laugh at our days of crying over our boobs.
> We'll be ok....we have to be---WE'RE BLUEBERRIES!

Haha that's so true! How often do you hear women getting excited becuase they feel like they are going to throw up, pass out, or fall asleep? Love it!


----------



## duckytwins

I wanna be a blueberry!!


----------



## felicity0444

duckytwins said:


> I wanna be a blueberry!!

Only 3 more days and you will be! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Horrible, horrible day. Symptoms gone. I feel doomed.


----------



## felicity0444

Mrs Miggins said:


> Horrible, horrible day. Symptoms gone. I feel doomed.

Sorry you are feeling so down. Maybe your syptoms will return tonight again? 
:dust: Wishing you all the pukey tiredness and sore bb's you can handle!


----------



## jrowenj

Ahhh I love this thread!!! Imagine how nuts ppl would think we are if we were always whining about our lack of sore bbs!!


----------



## jrowenj

Im crampy and my bbs dont hurt


----------



## korink26

:hugs: Hugs Claire! I think everyday will be a scary day for us until we have a good scan---for me I won't be happy until I have 2 good scans! Your symptoms seem to come on later at night though----so that's probably the case today too.
Jes you're a blueberry in my eyes :) 
Jaime I've had a couple weird cramps tonight too---they were more in my vajajay though and kind of sharp! 
11 hours till my scan girls, I feel like I'll never sleep tonight. And if I have crazy dreams like last night then I don't even want to sleep!


----------



## ssjad

Bleh - I feel safely sick. I have to ask my boss this afternoon for time off for my ultrasound - I'm nervous... he's bit of a grouch!! I'll just say it's a medical appt though - won't bother telling him what it's for!

I had a plan to not tell people until at least 12 weeks, but people keep asking me if I'm pregnant because I apparently look green a fair bit. I've given up on lying and just say yes, but I'm not telling anybody else until I'm ready. I hope they get that that means to shut their mouths!

4 days till my ultrasound! EEEKKK!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Korink I haven't had any sickness for 2 days. When you posted I was already fast asleep I'm in the uk! I'm hoping the symptoms return today I'm getting worried.


----------



## Greens25

Hey ladies!
I was thinking the same thing. That we are going to look back at the start of this thread and laugh when we are then complaining about being huge and wanting the babies OUT! :)

I woke up with little nausea which is nice :) Boobs still hurt!

One more day until the weekend! And a long weekend too :) yey!

5:30am came way too soon today! I was out late at hubby's baseball game. I was supposed to be on the team but I "hurt my knee" (is what we are telling people)!!!


----------



## ssjad

Lol - can't wait to be moaning about how tired we are at 39 weeks!

Guess what I did? I changed my ultrasound appt to TOMORROW!! AAGHGGGHGHH!!! Work is being really funny at the moment, so I decided not to push my luck and ask for time off for the ultrasound. Actually, I rang the ultrasound place just before 5 tonight and thought if they've got a spot for me tomorrow (it'll be Saturday here) then I'll go, and if not I'll stick to my Tuesday spot. They DID have a spot for me! It costs money because it's the weekend and I'd rather have the ultrasound closer to 8 weeks, but I'm not going to mess with my job. I haven't told my OH yet - just said I've planned a little surprise for him. Now that the time is here, I'm getting really excited! But I know tomorrow I'll be pooing myself with fear!

It's 8.30pm here and I'm already in bed. Is everyone else this exhausted?


----------



## jrowenj

ssjad said:


> Lol - can't wait to be moaning about how tired we are at 39 weeks!
> 
> Guess what I did? I changed my ultrasound appt to TOMORROW!! AAGHGGGHGHH!!! Work is being really funny at the moment, so I decided not to push my luck and ask for time off for the ultrasound. Actually, I rang the ultrasound place just before 5 tonight and thought if they've got a spot for me tomorrow (it'll be Saturday here) then I'll go, and if not I'll stick to my Tuesday spot. They DID have a spot for me! It costs money because it's the weekend and I'd rather have the ultrasound closer to 8 weeks, but I'm not going to mess with my job. I haven't told my OH yet - just said I've planned a little surprise for him. Now that the time is here, I'm getting really excited! But I know tomorrow I'll be pooing myself with fear!
> 
> It's 8.30pm here and I'm already in bed. Is everyone else this exhausted?

Ahhhhhh can t wait til tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! Awwwww oh is gonna be soooo excited!!!

Yep ive been falling asleep at 9pm lately


----------



## jrowenj

Kelsey, whens ur appt?! Im going mad over here!


----------



## korink26

Leave in 15 min for it!! My stomach is all in knots-I didn't have my usual crazy preggo dream and didn't get up at my usual 4 am for the bathroom. Ugg...hafta stay positive. Update you all later!
TGIF MOMMAS!!!


----------



## korink26

SSJAD ur time difference gets me all confused! Ha So is today your scan-how many hours until? Hopefully we both have fab blobs :)


----------



## korink26

Mrs Miggins said:


> Korink I haven't had any sickness for 2 days. When you posted I was already fast asleep I'm in the uk! I'm hoping the symptoms return today I'm getting worried.

I was hoping it was around midnight because that seems to be when your baby starts getting some sas and making you sick!
Ok-its 730 am here-what time is it by you?


----------



## ssjad

WHOOHOO - good luck, Korink!!! This is very exciting!
Yeah I'm confused with the time differences. Right now it's 10.45pm on Friday night. Scan is in about...13.5 hours?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I had to go to the doctor this morning cos I was worrying myself stupid. He managed to get me in for a scan at 8.15 tomorrow morning. Ironically I've had a bit of nausea back this afternoon but not a lot. I'm so nervous.


----------



## felicity0444

Happy Friday everyone!!!! Yay tomorrow is my day to sleep in! Should be a nice Saturday here. 87 degrees and sunny today and 65 and storms tomorrow. Will make for a nice morning of sleeping. :rain: Will also make for a nice day of packing seeing as how we are moving in 20 days (buying our first house) and i've packed almost nothing haha. I half feel bad and half feel relieved that my doc said i can't lift more than 15 pounds (other than picking up our little one). I'm not going to be much help on moving day. I guess i'll be the one watching all the kids and making sure all the guys are fed and have beers in hand! 
YAYYY for scans! Can't wait to see pics :yipee:


----------



## jrowenj

felicity0444 said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!!! Yay tomorrow is my day to sleep in! Should be a nice Saturday here. 87 degrees and sunny today and 65 and storms tomorrow. Will make for a nice morning of sleeping. :rain: Will also make for a nice day of packing seeing as how we are moving in 20 days (buying our first house) and i've packed almost nothing haha. I half feel bad and half feel relieved that my doc said i can't lift more than 15 pounds (other than picking up our little one). I'm not going to be much help on moving day. I guess i'll be the one watching all the kids and making sure all the guys are fed and have beers in hand!
> YAYYY for scans! Can't wait to see pics :yipee:

Congrats on the new house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Trust me, supplying food and beers is an important job!!!!!


----------



## felicity0444

jrowenj said:


> felicity0444 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!!!! Yay tomorrow is my day to sleep in! Should be a nice Saturday here. 87 degrees and sunny today and 65 and storms tomorrow. Will make for a nice morning of sleeping. :rain: Will also make for a nice day of packing seeing as how we are moving in 20 days (buying our first house) and i've packed almost nothing haha. I half feel bad and half feel relieved that my doc said i can't lift more than 15 pounds (other than picking up our little one). I'm not going to be much help on moving day. I guess i'll be the one watching all the kids and making sure all the guys are fed and have beers in hand!
> YAYYY for scans! Can't wait to see pics :yipee:
> 
> Congrats on the new house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Trust me, supplying food and beers is an important job!!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you we are sooooo excited! Our teenage daughter is sooo happy because she gets the biggest bedroom in the house. lol. She is also pretty upset at the same time because she has to switch schools. It's such a better school though i'm sure she'll appreciate it evetually. I'm thinking burgers and brats for lunch and homemade pulled pork sandwiches for dinner?


----------



## korink26

Well girls, so far so good! Baby was measuring on track with a hb of 139! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







baby 1.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## korink26

Oh wow SSJAD so you're like 15 hours or something ahead of me! Can't wait for your scan. And Claire I'm so relieved that you're getting in for an earlier scan!!! I know you're worrying yourself sick and I think a scan will help you soooo much. I'll be thinking of you both, and because of the time difference when I wake up in the morning you guys should both of already had your scans!!! How exciting!!!
Congrats on the house Bri!!! Very exciting---yeah I feel bad because I really haven't been lifting anything, groceries, wet laundry ect. Poor DHs been doing all that and then I fold. Like Jaime said, beer and food girl is a VIP job! Very happy for you, so much going on for you guys right now!
Well, we're going to head out now and tell our parents. Very excited to finally get it off my chest :)


----------



## felicity0444

korink26 said:



> Well girls, so far so good! Baby was measuring on track with a hb of 139! :cloud9:

Aww!!!!! Sooo precious!


----------



## jrowenj

Awwwww kelsey!!! I'm so happy I could cry!!!


----------



## ssjad

Wow Korink - that's fantastic news! Congratulations on your healthy bubby! When are you going to tell people other than your parents?


----------



## ssjad

My ultrasound showed a happy and healthy 6+5 embryo, heart rate 122. Looked like a baby, too - not just a blob! That takes me back a few days and gives me a new EDD of 7/1/13.

Strange thing was I went to a different ultrasound place because of the miscarriage diagnosis last time I had an ultrasound. I just didn't want the association. When we walked into the place, the same guy who diagnosed my DVTs last year AND my miscarriage 9 weeks ago was there! I instantly got very nervous and thought this is bad news. He remembered me luckily and within two seconds of lying down he told me the bubby looked great. No stuffing around, bless him! And third time lucky with this guy!! Lol :)

Also my stepmother guessed I was pregnant this afternoon. Lots of people have been. I just look like crap! 

Can't wait to hear how everyone else is.

PS - I got an ultrasound image but you can't really see much - he could have given us a better shot! Anyway, don't have a scanner so may not get it up here.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just got back from my scan, all well and measuring 3 days ahead!!


----------



## korink26

Oh girls Sssooo happy for you!!!! I just got up for my early morning bathroom break and had to check in with you girls!!!! And Claire who was most worried is measuring AHEAD!!!!!!!!! :):):) 
Well now with that excitement how am I supposed to sleep anymore?!


----------



## jrowenj

Ssjad - I'm so pleased for u!!!!

Claire - so excited!!!!

All these great scans and great news!!! How am I gonna wait 4 days for my scan?!


----------



## jrowenj

Hmph.... feeling little negative.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Why Jaime? Almost scan day!! And Ssjad, great news on your scan too! Isn't it exciting!!


----------



## jrowenj

I dunno... just wish i felt pregnant. Im petrified to go to my scan


----------



## korink26

Ok Claire and SSJAD I want some scan pics! SSJAD that's weird they changed your EDD, I measured 6W6D and they said it was still 01/03/12? 
Jaime, you cheer up buttercup! I never had ms at all, and so far so good. Only 4 more days!!!
I have a horrible sinus headache yesterday and today, and I feel awful. Also, I was ravenous the past couple weeks, and today no food is appealing to me. Plus, it's weird, when I do eat a lot of things have a chemical or weird taste to it. I'll make DH try it and he thinks it tastes fine. Idk...
And somebody asked if we were going to tell more people, but we won't until after our 10 weeks scan. I of course am a little reassured, but still nervous because anything can happen. Today there's a big fundraiser where all my friends will be. They've been there since noon, so I'm just hoping when I get there they'll all of had enough in them and won't realize what I'm ordering. If they pick up on it, I may tell 1 or 2 of my closer friends.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I never got a pic :-( I've been going off food lately as well.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and Jaime I know it's easy for me to say but the symptoms do relax a bit. The lovely midwife I spoke to today told me that this is a classic time for symptoms to fade a little as our hormones drop slightly as the corpus luteum breaks down.


----------



## korink26

Claire that is very encouraging that your midwife said that!! Makes me feel better because I was trying to google that but couldn't find anything that said that. Thanks for sharing!
Jaime-countdown is 3 days!! Oh and did I see that you got a reading from Mesina too?!


----------



## Greens25

Mrs Miggins,
Thanks for the info. I was worried about that....I went from totally nauseous all the time to not so bad at all..... bbs still KILL, in fact I think they hurt more than, say 3 days ago. Just walking around hurts!

I have been a little MIA lately, been SO busy at work! Everything is good with me. I have my first midwife appt. on the 29th and I have to call on Tuesday to book my scan for the end of next week or the start of the week after (either around 7+5 or 8+1/2) depending on when they can take me. Either way, if all is well, I will see a heartbeat on my little gummybear! I am SO excited!

So, here comes a question..... anyone else's nipples change yet? I went to bed last night and when I took my bra off, my nipples look different. The areola looks more "mound-ish" (weird way to describe but I cannot think of another way!).... anyone else?


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks girls. I notcied my bbs are getting a lil sore again!

3 days til scan!! 

Lindsay, I feel like when my nips aren't hard they look "moundish" hahahaha


----------



## ssjad

3 days - whoohoo!! How exciting!! 

I'm going to ask for another scan just for peace of mind - seeing as my last bubby passed after my initial scan showed things looking good.

Ladies, I've been vomiting for the last two days straight and I feel horrendous! I don't know how I'm going to keep working while I feel like this. I'll probably get fired for not being able to pay attention, and spending half the day in the loo! :(

Home isn't much better - no-one was fed (well, my OH made himself and me a toasted sandwich) last night, and I haven't been able to go food shopping. This is the first time I've worked full time while pregnant, and it's bloody hard!!

Sigh. Hope everyone else is feeling better!!


----------



## felicity0444

Morning everyone! Hope everyone's weekends were fantastic! New symptom for me...It seems i can't sleep longer than 5 hours without my hips hurting soooo bad! Already? Maybe it happens sooner with each pregnancy because last time they didn't bother me until 20 weeks or so. I slept on the couch for the last 2 months i was pregnant with my son. I have a memory foam mattress topper and I sleep with a pillow between my legs already and flipping over doesn't help....the good news is that i wake up in pain and then smile becuase that means my body is changing, which i take as an excellent sign the baby is growing!!! Nothing like walking around the house at 3am so your hips stop hurting but the whole time smiling! Haha. I can't wait for my next scan on Friday!!!!! Please baby grow! This not telling anyone thing isn't working out so well for me by the way. My close friend came over to help me pack yesterday and she guessed within an hour or so...lol. 

-Yay for healthy baby scans! Congrats Girls!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah I can't keep my trap shut either! Had my midwife appointment today and I get my next scan on June 15th. I can't wait, please baby hang in there!!


----------



## felicity0444

It is so nice to be able to come here and know i am in great company with people that understand what i am going through and know i am NOT crazy! Thank you girls for being here. I woke up to turn over last night and must have twisted weird or something because i got this shooting pain near where my ovary is!?? So of course when i finally fell back to sleep i had dreams of mc....sigh.


----------



## jrowenj

Love the ticker, claire!


----------



## jrowenj

Ahhhhhh 2 days tilscan and 3 days til we are raspberries


----------



## duckytwins

I had to go to the ER yesterday because of a red bleed. I got my beta done (56,000+, which is exactly where it should be) and we got to see Bug's little heartbeat! I was there for 3+ hours and the scan lasted a whole 3 minutes, but at least we got to see something! No reason for the bleeding, but I'm not allowed to lift anything, do a lot of walking or stairs and no bding... I'll have my next scheduled scan on Thursday!


----------



## duckytwins

Oh, as far as telling people, we didn't make it public yet, but we did tell my parents, sister and brother-in-law and some friends. I don't know how much longer I can hide it from work though, I am in mat clothes already and my boss keeps asking me about when I was pg with the twins. lol


----------



## jrowenj

Glad everything is ok jes!


----------



## felicity0444

Morning everybody! How is everyone feeling? I'm not quite as tired today, but bb's still hurt and i'm starving, so i'm hoping it's just a low symptom day. I'm so anxious to get to my scan on Friday to make sure baby is growing!!! It's driving me crazy! Only 4 1/2 weeks until we are going to tell everyone and i want to make sure everything is going well...


----------



## jrowenj

felicity0444 said:


> Morning everybody! How is everyone feeling? I'm not quite as tired today, but bb's still hurt and i'm starving, so i'm hoping it's just a low symptom day. I'm so anxious to get to my scan on Friday to make sure baby is growing!!! It's driving me crazy! Only 4 1/2 weeks until we are going to tell everyone and i want to make sure everything is going well...

Morning!!!! Can't wait til that 12 week mark!!!!! My scan is tomorrow!!!!!

Im not feeling too shabby today either


----------



## felicity0444

jrowenj said:


> felicity0444 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everybody! How is everyone feeling? I'm not quite as tired today, but bb's still hurt and i'm starving, so i'm hoping it's just a low symptom day. I'm so anxious to get to my scan on Friday to make sure baby is growing!!! It's driving me crazy! Only 4 1/2 weeks until we are going to tell everyone and i want to make sure everything is going well...
> 
> Morning!!!! Can't wait til that 12 week mark!!!!! My scan is tomorrow!!!!!
> 
> Im not feeling too shabby today eitherClick to expand...

OMgosh! Yay so exciting! What time is your scan?


----------



## jrowenj

Its at 10am! Im in nj...so time difference i dunno... its noon right now


----------



## felicity0444

jrowenj said:


> Its at 10am! Im in nj...so time difference i dunno... its noon right now

I'm 2 hours behind you here in Denver. So 10am my time!!! hehehe...i'm so excited for you!


----------



## felicity0444

felicity0444 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Its at 10am! Im in nj...so time difference i dunno... its noon right now
> 
> I'm 2 hours behind you here in Denver. So 10am my time!!! hehehe...i'm so excited for you!Click to expand...

yeah...i ment 8am my time. haha. Pregnancy brain already? I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## jrowenj

felicity0444 said:


> felicity0444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Its at 10am! Im in nj...so time difference i dunno... its noon right now
> 
> I'm 2 hours behind you here in Denver. So 10am my time!!! hehehe...i'm so excited for you!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah...i ment 8am my time. haha. Pregnancy brain already? I'll be thinking of you!Click to expand...

Hahahaha thanks!


----------



## korink26

Brianna--I also am having hip pains---but that's kind of normal for me I've had hip pain and back pain pretty chronic for years---I kind of dread to see how bad it will get! I also will get that shooting pain occasionally, especially if I'm stretching during the night or morning. I can't wait for your scan on Friday either!!!!!! I freaked a bit this morning because I had no queeziness and that's been horrible in the morning lately. But, now I'm back to starving and so queezy because of my hunger.
Sorry you're feeling so sickly SSJAD, but that just means a healthy baby :)
Greens I haven't noticed a lot with my bbs besides that instead of being their usual saggy selves, they are getting really plump and perkier! yahhh!! :)
omg Jess how scary, but so glad you got a scan and were able to see the hb! Blood Blood GO AWAY AND DO NOT COME BACK ANOTHER DAY!!!!!!! And just 1 hb huh, I wondered if you'd maybe have another set of twinnies in there :)
JAIME THIS TIME TOMORROW YOU'LL HAVE HAD YOUR SCAN AND GOT TO SEE YOUR LIL GUMMY BEAR!!!!!!!!! I'm just a tad pumped, and I'm so glad you're an hour ahead of me because then hopefully I won't have to wait so long for your picture. And they better give you a picture, I'm sad there hasn't been many on here yet!
Do you guys have your dating scan at 10 weeks or 12 weeks? Mine is 10 weeks, so June 8th at 1:00 I have our next scan. I hope I make up those 2 days I was measuring behind. Today we had our 8 week appt which was just going through our family history what I can and can't eat and all that good stuff. I wanted to break out in dance when she said that eating subway and Jimmy Johns are perfectly ok because their meat stays cold and is always fresh!!!!!!!!!!!!! I won't make a habit of it, but at least I can have my sub I've been DYING FOR. I didn't realize that we get monthly appts to check the hb, I thought I'd only get to see the Dr. at my 10 week scan and my 20 week scan. I know we won't see the baby everytime, but at least I'll get to hear the hb!
Almost raspberries! Omg, did I spell raspberries right?


----------



## jrowenj

Kelsey i cant waaiiiittt!!!!!!!! Ive never made it this far ao im not sure when the next scan woul be! I hope at 10 weeks but i have a feeling it will be 12 wks.

Question... did u girls have to get a pap smear?? My dr said i would be getting one next week... i had one 6 months ago so i thought that was weird


----------



## korink26

Well today the nurse asked when my last one was and I said around september and she said then I wouldn't be getting one at all? It's weird how all dr's are so different. I think part of what they check is your cervix, but I guess my Dr. doesn't want to take a peek at my lil cervix. :)


----------



## jrowenj

Hmmm mine was in october


----------



## duckytwins

I'd never get a pap during pregnancy again. I had one when I was pg with Tess and it was the most miserable thing ever! I bled and cramped afterwards and it scared me. Jaime, is your scan tomorrow? Mine is on Thursday!!


----------



## duckytwins

Girls, what do you eat when absolutely NOTHING sounds appealing? I'm starving right now, but the thought of food makes me want to gag! Any ideas?


----------



## jrowenj

10am!!!! I feel the same way..... nothing is appeaing so i just force mysekf to eat


----------



## duckytwins

This morning I craved bacon. But I was on my way to work, so that went unfulfilled. Then, later in the day, I craved sauerkraut?!?!?! what the...??? Right now, a tortilla with cream cheese and pepper strips sounds good, but I'm sure as soon as I tell DH and he picks up the stuff to make it, then I actually do make it, I won't be able to eat it! lol 

I can't wait to hear about your scan when you get back! I'll be at work til 2, but I'll fly home and check here when I can!


----------



## Greens25

Jaime,
SO EXCITING! Can't wait to see pics! I just booked mine, MONDAY at 3:30, I will be 8+1. You are in NJ, I am in Toronto so no time difference! I will check at my lunch at 11:45 to hear results :)

Jes, I feel your pain right now. Everything is unappealing but I am thinking about making pasta. I also keep Saltine crackers on hand all the time. Soup.

As for me, other than the nipples changing, everything else is the same. My bbs seem to be most sensitive/painful at night/the morning. Throughout the day, they don't hunt unless I poke them. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## felicity0444

Greens25 said:


> Jaime,
> SO EXCITING! Can't wait to see pics! I just booked mine, MONDAY at 3:30, I will be 8+1. You are in NJ, I am in Toronto so no time difference! I will check at my lunch at 11:45 to hear results :)
> 
> Jes, I feel your pain right now. Everything is unappealing but I am thinking about making pasta. I also keep Saltine crackers on hand all the time. Soup.
> 
> As for me, other than the nipples changing, everything else is the same. My bbs seem to be most sensitive/painful at night/the morning. Throughout the day, they don't hunt unless I poke them.
> 
> How is everyone else?

Hey i'll be in Toronto in August sometime for work! Just for a couple of days, but i am so excited!


----------



## jrowenj

Greens25 said:


> Jaime,
> SO EXCITING! Can't wait to see pics! I just booked mine, MONDAY at 3:30, I will be 8+1. You are in NJ, I am in Toronto so no time difference! I will check at my lunch at 11:45 to hear results :)
> 
> Jes, I feel your pain right now. Everything is unappealing but I am thinking about making pasta. I also keep Saltine crackers on hand all the time. Soup.
> 
> As for me, other than the nipples changing, everything else is the same. My bbs seem to be most sensitive/painful at night/the morning. Throughout the day, they don't hunt unless I poke them.
> 
> How is everyone else?

Oooohhh yea for monday's appointment!!!!! 

I will update as soon as I can after my scan!!! I can't wait! We are going to tell my husband's parents tomorrow :thumbup:

I need to get some crackers on hand! I was feeling blah all day.


----------



## korink26

Jes funny you're craving cream cheese because one thing that never fails me is an onion bagel with veggie cream cheese!
Jaime get your tush to bed-your scan will come quicker then!! Can't wait for your update-I'll be checking this site like a crazy person! (This site is so going to get me fired)


----------



## jrowenj

I usually fall asleep at 9pm but of course tonight imwide awake!


----------



## ssjad

Gosh, I wish I could figure out the time differences and keep them in my head! I'm so daft at that sort of stuff!
What a big couple of days it's been - bleeding, ultrasounds, symptoms, big boobs!
I wish you girls were in a similar time zone so we could chat more. There are some in the same timezone in the big January Jellybeans group, but there are so many people there I kind of feel lost.

Well, I had a decent bleed on Monday and although I didn't get checked I think everything is ok. I still feel pregnant, and although it was a decent amount it was all brown. I DID have a big weekend in bed, if you know what I mean...

Anyway, I'm organising to have another ultrasound. Just as my OH and I were trying to sort out a day an ad came on the radio asking for pregnant women to help train doctors learn how to use ultrasounds - and you get paid for it! So I put my name down and will await a time... fantastic timing!!

As for the food with morning sickness, I make sure I always have some fruit, some plain crackers, two minute noodles and toasted sandwich ingredients around. The plainer the food the better. Sometimes I need fat and sometimes I can't stand it.

On another note - how are your boobies going? Mine are normally big, and now they're HUGE - my OH can't keep his hands or eyes off them. I wish they were like this all the time!!

Please update as soon as you can re ultrasound results - I'm waiting impatiently while you all sleep!!

PS - I was asked about changing my EDD after ultrasound results. At this stage I'm going to stay with the 3/1/12 date as I'm pretty darn sure of when I ovulated, and the ultrasound guy was so speedy I'm sure he could easily have been a millimetre off, making my date later...


----------



## Greens25

felicity0444 said:


> Greens25 said:
> 
> 
> Jaime,
> SO EXCITING! Can't wait to see pics! I just booked mine, MONDAY at 3:30, I will be 8+1. You are in NJ, I am in Toronto so no time difference! I will check at my lunch at 11:45 to hear results :)
> 
> Jes, I feel your pain right now. Everything is unappealing but I am thinking about making pasta. I also keep Saltine crackers on hand all the time. Soup.
> 
> As for me, other than the nipples changing, everything else is the same. My bbs seem to be most sensitive/painful at night/the morning. Throughout the day, they don't hunt unless I poke them.
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> Hey i'll be in Toronto in August sometime for work! Just for a couple of days, but i am so excited!Click to expand...

Have you ever been before? where will you be staying?


----------



## Greens25

bbs dont hurt today...... anyone else have bb pain on and off?


----------



## jrowenj

My sore bbs are off and on. Usually progesses during the day


----------



## duckytwins

Maybe your bbs aren't sore during the day because you have a really good bra? Mine aren't as sore during the day, but I'm thinking it's because I'm not noticing it, since they are supported all day. As soon as I take my bra off - THERE THEY ARE!!! :shock:

Speaking of, check out how much they (and my belly!) have grown! 

Here's a belly shot from last week: 

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/f6916c8d.jpg

And here's from yesterday. 

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/4c22482c.jpg

My girls are double the size!!


----------



## felicity0444

Greens25 said:


> felicity0444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greens25 said:
> 
> 
> Jaime,
> SO EXCITING! Can't wait to see pics! I just booked mine, MONDAY at 3:30, I will be 8+1. You are in NJ, I am in Toronto so no time difference! I will check at my lunch at 11:45 to hear results :)
> 
> Jes, I feel your pain right now. Everything is unappealing but I am thinking about making pasta. I also keep Saltine crackers on hand all the time. Soup.
> 
> As for me, other than the nipples changing, everything else is the same. My bbs seem to be most sensitive/painful at night/the morning. Throughout the day, they don't hunt unless I poke them.
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> Hey i'll be in Toronto in August sometime for work! Just for a couple of days, but i am so excited!Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever been before? where will you be staying?Click to expand...

No I've never been before & I'm not sure where I'll be staying yet, but will update you as soon as I know! Should be a fun conference (with an open bar all night--too bad I won't be able to take advantage of that! Haha). I'm hoping I'll have time to make it to niagra falls, will have to see:happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

cute belly, Jes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My boobs look like freakin torpedos! They went from being round to pointy?????


----------



## felicity0444

Ducky- Adorable belly! We should all post pics once a month or so! What do you think? 

Jrowenj- My boobs are getting pointy too! haha it's like being in middle school again! I've already almost outgrown my bras...time to go shopping! 

Was sleeping so good last night then i woke up at 3am and was STARVING!!! (Really??!!) So i made myself a PB&J sandwich and was awake eating it when my hubby got home from work....lol. He was so confused when he walked in and i was on the couch watching tv and eating!


----------



## jrowenj

Healthy babyyyyyyyy and im further along!!!! 9 weeks tomorrow!!!!!! Heartbeat was 176!


----------



## felicity0444

jrowenj said:


> Healthy babyyyyyyyy and im further along!!!! 9 weeks tomorrow!!!!!! Heartbeat was 176!

Oh my gosh CONGRATS!!!! Yay that's so exciting!!!!! You get pics?


----------



## jrowenj

Im waiting for a friend to upload. My hubs is on computer working.... ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## korink26

OMG CONGRATS JAIME!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait for the picture!! 
I'll post more later after work!


----------



## jrowenj

Can i email it and someone uplaod for me?


----------



## felicity0444

jrowenj said:


> Can i email it and someone uplaod for me?

Yeah i'll do it for you if you want. I think i'll need your username and password though? I can do it in a min or so no prob

My email address: [email protected]


----------



## felicity0444

felicity0444 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Can i email it and someone uplaod for me?
> 
> Yeah i'll do it for you if you want. I think i'll need your username and password though? I can do it in a min or so no probClick to expand...

or i can upload it and post it on one of my posts for you?


----------



## jrowenj

felicity0444 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Can i email it and someone uplaod for me?
> 
> Yeah i'll do it for you if you want. I think i'll need your username and password though? I can do it in a min or so no probClick to expand...

Or just upload on ur post??


----------



## felicity0444

jrowenj said:


> felicity0444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Can i email it and someone uplaod for me?
> 
> Yeah i'll do it for you if you want. I think i'll need your username and password though? I can do it in a min or so no probClick to expand...
> 
> Or just upload on ur post??Click to expand...

yeah that's cool. go ahead and send it and i'll get it done for you


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wow Jaime that's awesome! I saw your pic on the other thread it's gorgeous! Isn't it amazing to be further on than you thought?


----------



## duckytwins

Oh wow!!! So when are you due now? December?


----------



## jrowenj

Yesn claire! But how is it possible?!

Dec 27!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Baby is growing well! My DD measured 6 days ahead at her first scan as well. She came 4 days late though so it evened out!


----------



## felicity0444

Drumroll Please..........Jrowenj's Sono!!!! YAYYYY
 



Attached Files:







Jrowenj sono.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 8


----------



## felicity0444

felicity0444 said:


> Drumroll Please..........Jrowenj's Sono!!!! YAYYYY

OMG beautiful! Are those arm and leg nubbs? Hehehehe


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks!!!!!!!! I appreciate it!


----------



## duckytwins

so cute! I can't wait for mine tomorrow!!!


----------



## jrowenj

felicity0444 said:


> felicity0444 said:
> 
> 
> Drumroll Please..........Jrowenj's Sono!!!! YAYYYY
> 
> OMG beautiful! Are those arm and leg nubbs? HeheheheClick to expand...

Yep!!! I was shocked to see nubs!!!! The tech said they were arm and leg nubs and i was sooo goo goo ga ga!


----------



## duckytwins

Are you going to be calling baby "nubs" now?? :rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

Hahahahahaaha!!!!!! I started this site on the smep thread so i call the baby smep lmao!


----------



## duckytwins

lol


----------



## jrowenj

Whattime is ur appt


----------



## duckytwins

3pm. I have to get through work first!! WAAHH!!! lol


----------



## jrowenj

Torture!


----------



## duckytwins

Yeah! Work goes pretty fast, though, so I'm hoping it does tomorrow too...


----------



## felicity0444

So no more fitted shirts for me at work apparently. At least not until i tell everyone. My baby bloat is attracting attention. I have had to sit with my jacket zipped all day! lol
 



Attached Files:







Belly.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## duckytwins

So cute! I love it!!


----------



## jrowenj

Holy cow!!!!!! Thats a big belly for 7weeks!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm the same. My work trousers only zip halfway up and my top is really tight. I'm not going to be able to keep it under wraps much longer. My colleagues all know anyway because of the kind of work I do but clients will soon guess.


----------



## jrowenj

Oh my!!!


----------



## felicity0444

but...but...i don't like baggy shirts...lol. My pants won't zip either Mrs Miggins! Loving my be band! This belly just "Popped" out a week ago and is getting bigger by the day. Supposedly it's becuase i just had a baby 16 months ago or something like that. I'm "warming up"! Believe it or not i had no belly 2 weeks ago (ok maybe a small pudge lol). Overall i'm a very thin person, so maybe that's why it's more obvious?


----------



## jrowenj

Im just getting wiiiide!!!!


----------



## felicity0444

duckytwins said:


> So cute! I love it!!

Thanks!! :happydance:


----------



## felicity0444

jrowenj said:


> Im just getting wiiiide!!!!

Don't worry you'll ***POP*** and all the sudden you'll be like oh there it is! ha


----------



## korink26

Love the pics Jess---can't wait for your scan tomorrow!! Bri I agree we should update our bump pics about once a month! Tomorrow I'll take my first pic---I meant to last week after my scan but then forgot. Omg your lil bump is crazy!!! I can't wait for a bump!!!!!!!!
Jaime!!!!! Omg!!!!!!!! look at the start of those lil arms and legs that will be kicking and punching you in a couple weeks!! I can NOT wait to feel the baby. This all is just so surreal. 
I love this thread---it's our lucky thread! So Jes's scan is tomorrow, my next one is 2 weeks from Friday, and when is everybody else's?


----------



## felicity0444

korink26 said:


> Love the pics Jess---can't wait for your scan tomorrow!! Bri I agree we should update our bump pics about once a month! Tomorrow I'll take my first pic---I meant to last week after my scan but then forgot. Omg your lil bump is crazy!!! I can't wait for a bump!!!!!!!!
> Jaime!!!!! Omg!!!!!!!! look at the start of those lil arms and legs that will be kicking and punching you in a couple weeks!! I can NOT wait to feel the baby. This all is just so surreal.
> I love this thread---it's our lucky thread! So Jes's scan is tomorrow, my next one is 2 weeks from Friday, and when is everybody else's?

My next scan is Friday at 9:30am to check fetal viability, check growth, and check progesterone and HCG levels. It might actually seem real to me when i see the baby is growing and doing fine!! I think part of me is still in denial..


----------



## korink26

I feel the same way! I won't feel better until we have our 10 week scan! I felt good for a little while after the scan, but then let the worrying take over again.


----------



## ssjad

Wow! There are some serious bumps there! I thought mine was big, but no-one would be able to tell. It's very tight and just slightly rounded, whereas it's normally quite concave. My last baby was quite obvious at 8 weeks, but I had a tummy tuck in between, so maybe won't get so big this time.


----------



## korink26

SSJAD how have you been doing? Has your OH come around a bit? Sure hope so!:hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

I dont wanna be naive but i feel pretty safe after todays scan!


----------



## ssjad

Lol - my OH? I've been whinging about him so much lately I can't remember a specific thing...

J, I know what you mean about the ultrasound. I seem to be telling people left, right and centre. Sucks if anything goes wrong, either naturally or as the result of the nuchal scan... but the baby looks good, and I feel so very pregnant!

PS - your pic was very cute!!


----------



## ssjad

So... just wanted to update that I've booked my 12 week nuchal scan for 26th June at 8:15am I'll have my blood test two weeks before, and this ultrasound place will give me the combined results of risks that very morning. So excited!!


----------



## jrowenj

Ssjad - How exciting?! I seriously thought time would be DRAGGING... but doesn't it seem like the past week has been flying by? I suppose it's because we all made it past that dreaded 6 week scary mark. Booking 12 week scans already! We are gonna be in 2nd Tri before we can blink an eye!

I am dying to tell people too after the great heartbeat I saw yesterday! We told my husbands parents but that was all... I read on a site that after 8 weeks and a strong heartbeat, the chance of mc is only 1%! 

How is everyone feeling today??? I slept like a baby last night... first good night sleep in weeks!


----------



## duckytwins

I got up to pee at 4 and had a hard time trying to get back to sleep. I think I finally fell asleep again at around 6 and had to get up at 7. :shrug:

We are telling people now partly because when I was pg with Tess, we never got the chance to make our announcements. I felt totally gyped. The only thing we got to say was that we lost her and almost everyone was like, "I didn't even know you were pg." We'll be telling DH's family on the 4th of July, at a big family picnic (which is going to take FOREVER to get here) and probably my family as we see them. We told my parents, my sister and brother-in-law and some friends at DH's birthday party. I'll be telling work next week.


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> I got up to pee at 4 and had a hard time trying to get back to sleep. I think I finally fell asleep again at around 6 and had to get up at 7. :shrug:
> 
> We are telling people now partly because when I was pg with Tess, we never got the chance to make our announcements. I felt totally gyped. The only thing we got to say was that we lost her and almost everyone was like, "I didn't even know you were pg." We'll be telling DH's family on the 4th of July, at a big family picnic (which is going to take FOREVER to get here) and probably my family as we see them. We told my parents, my sister and brother-in-law and some friends at DH's birthday party. I'll be telling work next week.

Hopefully 4th of July will be here QUICKLY!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Omg... so.... I am in my brother's wedding as a bridesmaid and the wedding is November 30th so I will be 8 months pregnant!!! I just got my dress ordered before I knew I was pregnant... Sooooo I called the dress store and they said to come in and they have a fake belly that they put on me and I can try dresses on with the fake belly to see what size to order! hahahahahahahaha!!!! The dresses are bright purple, so I told my brother I may look like Barney walking down the aisle! haha!


----------



## felicity0444

Jrowenj- I am so exausted today! Woke up like 10 times last night becuase of allergies (couldn't breath through my nose) or my hips hurting. I finally gave up and got up at 4am...sat on the couch and passed right out again. haha. My nipps are poking out constantly, which is awkward at work. lol. My BB's are huge and really sore. When i got to work all i could smell is fish!! Who eats fish for breakfast??!!? EEEEWWW! I say bring it on!!! I am happily accepting any/all symptoms this little bean can throw at me. C'mon Baby GROW :wohoo:


----------



## jrowenj

felicity0444 said:


> Jrowenj- I am so exausted today! Woke up like 10 times last night becuase of allergies (couldn't breath through my nose) or my hips hurting. I finally gave up and got up at 4am...sat on the couch and passed right out again. haha. My nipps are poking out constantly, which is awkward at work. lol. My BB's are huge and really sore. When i got to work all i could smell is fish!! Who eats fish for breakfast??!!? EEEEWWW! I say bring it on!!! I am happily accepting any/all symptoms this little bean can throw at me. C'mon Baby GROW :wohoo:

omg if I smelled fish that early in the morning, I would puke EVEN IF I WERE NOT PREGNANT! hahahaha!! I have big tatas to begin with also, so these suckers are like Pam Anderson style right now... and my hubby is an ass man, so he's not even that excited about it! hahahahahahaha!


----------



## felicity0444

:hugs:


jrowenj said:


> felicity0444 said:
> 
> 
> Jrowenj- I am so exausted today! Woke up like 10 times last night becuase of allergies (couldn't breath through my nose) or my hips hurting. I finally gave up and got up at 4am...sat on the couch and passed right out again. haha. My nipps are poking out constantly, which is awkward at work. lol. My BB's are huge and really sore. When i got to work all i could smell is fish!! Who eats fish for breakfast??!!? EEEEWWW! I say bring it on!!! I am happily accepting any/all symptoms this little bean can throw at me. C'mon Baby GROW :wohoo:
> 
> omg if I smelled fish that early in the morning, I would puke EVEN IF I WERE NOT PREGNANT! hahahaha!! I have big tatas to begin with also, so these suckers are like Pam Anderson style right now... and my hubby is an ass man, so he's not even that excited about it! hahahahahahaha!Click to expand...

Haha my husband is a boob man, but i won't let him near them...lol poor him. 

Last night I was telling my 16 month old "Baby" and rubbing my belly. He Was SOOO confused! It was so darn cute! Then he put his little hand on my belly and smiled! It just about melted my heart...I know he doesn't understand, but still. Made my night


----------



## jrowenj

felicity0444 said:


> :hugs:
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> felicity0444 said:
> 
> 
> Jrowenj- I am so exausted today! Woke up like 10 times last night becuase of allergies (couldn't breath through my nose) or my hips hurting. I finally gave up and got up at 4am...sat on the couch and passed right out again. haha. My nipps are poking out constantly, which is awkward at work. lol. My BB's are huge and really sore. When i got to work all i could smell is fish!! Who eats fish for breakfast??!!? EEEEWWW! I say bring it on!!! I am happily accepting any/all symptoms this little bean can throw at me. C'mon Baby GROW :wohoo:
> 
> omg if I smelled fish that early in the morning, I would puke EVEN IF I WERE NOT PREGNANT! hahahaha!! I have big tatas to begin with also, so these suckers are like Pam Anderson style right now... and my hubby is an ass man, so he's not even that excited about it! hahahahahahaha!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha my husband is a boob man, but i won't let him near them...lol poor him.
> 
> Last night I was telling my 16 month old "Baby" and rubbing my belly. He Was SOOO confused! It was so darn cute! Then he put his little hand on my belly and smiled! It just about melted my heart...I know he doesn't understand, but still. Made my nightClick to expand...

omggggg that is toooooo cute!!!!!!!!

I am online right now searching for a fetal doppler!


----------



## felicity0444

jrowenj said:


> felicity0444 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> felicity0444 said:
> 
> 
> Jrowenj- I am so exausted today! Woke up like 10 times last night becuase of allergies (couldn't breath through my nose) or my hips hurting. I finally gave up and got up at 4am...sat on the couch and passed right out again. haha. My nipps are poking out constantly, which is awkward at work. lol. My BB's are huge and really sore. When i got to work all i could smell is fish!! Who eats fish for breakfast??!!? EEEEWWW! I say bring it on!!! I am happily accepting any/all symptoms this little bean can throw at me. C'mon Baby GROW :wohoo:
> 
> omg if I smelled fish that early in the morning, I would puke EVEN IF I WERE NOT PREGNANT! hahahaha!! I have big tatas to begin with also, so these suckers are like Pam Anderson style right now... and my hubby is an ass man, so he's not even that excited about it! hahahahahahaha!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha my husband is a boob man, but i won't let him near them...lol poor him.
> 
> Last night I was telling my 16 month old "Baby" and rubbing my belly. He Was SOOO confused! It was so darn cute! Then he put his little hand on my belly and smiled! It just about melted my heart...I know he doesn't understand, but still. Made my nightClick to expand...
> 
> omggggg that is toooooo cute!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am online right now searching for a fetal doppler!Click to expand...

How cool! Let me know how it works if you get one!


----------



## jrowenj

One of my bnb buddies suggested it! It was 50 bucks. She said it works great!!! I should have it by tuesday! Will let ya know!


----------



## duckytwins

Jaime, I have a friend on here who has been using hers a lot. Someone told her not to overuse because it could cause problems. I don't have too much information, but I just wanted to put it out there.


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks Jes!!! I will prob use it when I get it and then never use it again hahahahahaha you know how new toys are!


----------



## ssjad

Hmm - that 8 week statistic is my big hump. I really want another ultrasound before the 12 week one. I'm seeing a different dr tomorrow for a work injury, so I'm going to ask him for a referral. Shouldn't be a problem after my spotting earlier in the week. AND I have hardly any symptoms at the moment which is kind of freaking me...

Felicity, a stuffy nose is an early sign of pregnancy... could it be you're pregnant? :winkwink:

Last night I was in the car with my OH and my 18yo son, and I said I have a sore right sacroiliac joint. My son said straight away 'Are you pregnant'? Haha - he's so smart, AND so perceptive! I asked him what gave it away and he said I had a sore back with my last pregnancy, and I'm refusing to have feta cheese at the moment. So, he now knows - I should really tell at least my 17yo son. I'm not sure when to tell my 10yo daughter - she was devastated when I mentioned I was pregnant last time... and sadly, happy when I lost the baby :(


----------



## jrowenj

ssjad said:


> Hmm - that 8 week statistic is my big hump. I really want another ultrasound before the 12 week one. I'm seeing a different dr tomorrow for a work injury, so I'm going to ask him for a referral. Shouldn't be a problem after my spotting earlier in the week. AND I have hardly any symptoms at the moment which is kind of freaking me...
> 
> Felicity, a stuffy nose is an early sign of pregnancy... could it be you're pregnant? :winkwink:
> 
> Last night I was in the car with my OH and my 18yo son, and I said I have a sore right sacroiliac joint. My son said straight away 'Are you pregnant'? Haha - he's so smart, AND so perceptive! I asked him what gave it away and he said I had a sore back with my last pregnancy, and I'm refusing to have feta cheese at the moment. So, he now knows - I should really tell at least my 17yo son. I'm not sure when to tell my 10yo daughter - she was devastated when I mentioned I was pregnant last time... and sadly, happy when I lost the baby :(

I am sure you are just fine... I really want a scan before my 12 weeks too... but that is only 3 weeks away, so I doubt I can get one!

Awww your daughter doesn't understand... she probably just feels like she will not be the baby anymore. I bet she will be so excited to have a baby to help with


----------



## ssjad

Yeah about 15 minutes after I wrote that I started vomiting... all good! Yay, vomit!!

And yeah I agree. We are very close and she's already had problems with my OH moving in. A baby will be more competition! She doesn't realise yet that it also means I'll be home with her instead of working constantly. She'll be fine!


----------



## jrowenj

Whyyyyy am I awake at 430am?! Oh yes, bc my baby wants to give me "morning sickness" at night.. Waaaaaahhhh I jus wanna sleeeeeep


----------



## ssjad

Haha - I just saw this thread had been updated and thought 'Does that Jaime ever sleep???'

Go to sleep!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Waaaaant to sleep. I'm miserable!! My boobs hurt when I lay on them but my tummy hurts when I lay on my back. I'm trying to lay on my side with my body pillow. Lord, help me!


----------



## ssjad

Peanut butter sandwich and warm milk? Not exactly a cure for aches and stuff, but may make you sleepy enough that you don't care...


----------



## jrowenj

Mmmmm that sounds good!!


----------



## duckytwins

Hope you got some sleep, Jaime! I tried eating breakfast this morning and before it even went down, it came right back up!


----------



## jrowenj

Jes, thank God I just have constant nauseau... no puking! Yuck!!! Feel better!


----------



## jrowenj

Jes - did you tell us how your scan went yesterday??? I got mushy, pregnancy brain! hahaha!


----------



## duckytwins

No, I don't think I did. It went well! Measured at exactly 7+5, so my due date stays the same! YAY! Got to see the heartbeat going *boop boop boop* (Might have to change baby's name to boop! Tess was beep, this one can be boop! lol). My mom came with me! She'd never seen an ultrasound before, so it was really nice for her too! I told her she has to come when the baby looks more like a baby than a gummy bear! I have a few pictures if anyone wants to see?


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> No, I don't think I did. It went well! Measured at exactly 7+5, so my due date stays the same! YAY! Got to see the heartbeat going *boop boop boop* (Might have to change baby's name to boop! Tess was beep, this one can be boop! lol). My mom came with me! She'd never seen an ultrasound before, so it was really nice for her too! I told her she has to come when the baby looks more like a baby than a gummy bear! I have a few pictures if anyone wants to see?

Baby Boop!!! hehehehehehe!!! AWwwww that is SOO nice your mom went!!!! Thats a great idea! I should bring my mom when I am further along!

of course we want pics! Come on!


----------



## duckytwins

Here the are! 

To show where baby is: 
https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/7da18f5c.jpg

To show where the heart'boop' is: 
https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/de831d32.jpg

To show how big: 
https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/4e31c053.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

awwwww Little Boop is too cute!


----------



## felicity0444

Awwww Jes baby boop is absolutely perfect! :thumbup:

Here's mine from today. Measured at 7+5 and HB is 157 :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## duckytwins

Adorable! I think yours and mine could be twins! lol... i can't wait until there's more to see!


----------



## felicity0444

duckytwins said:


> Adorable! I think yours and mine could be twins! lol... i can't wait until there's more to see!

I know!! I want nubs! lol


----------



## jrowenj

awesome pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ssjad

Aww... so cute!! Congratulations on the healthy babies, ladies!! I got a referral for another ultrasound just for fun, so will try to do that sometime in the next week.


----------



## duckytwins

Girls, I keep finding myself waking up on my back. Think it's okay?


----------



## ssjad

Yup all fine. Baby will stop you sleeping on your back when baby doesn't like it any more!!


----------



## Greens25

ok ladies,
today is the day............ SCAN DAY! 3:30pm (it is only 6:13am here now) so I have to survive a whole day of work first!

SO nervous/excited!


----------



## jrowenj

Can't wait, lindsay!!!! Hope the day flies by!!


----------



## duckytwins

oh wow!!! I hope time goes quickly!


----------



## korink26

You chatty girls---I have some catching up to do!!!
Jaime you'll be the cutest barney ever :) My sister gets married in 3 weeks, and I went for my fitting a week ago and they JUST got the dress to zip. I hope things don't change a lot in the 4 weeks or I'll be in trouble! Her dresses are purple too! And I had to laugh about saying your DH is an ass man----because mine totally is too---except I have no ass and big bbs! Not that he compains about the bbs, but he doesn't go crazy over them!
Aww Jes what a great scan! Lil Buggy Boop is so gorgeous already :) 
You too Bri---I'm loving all these great scans ladies!! This has been an awesome blessed group!!
Greens you patient lady scheduling your scan for so late in the day! The latest I could go for my next one is 1 pm. DH wanted me to get a later one so he wouldn't have to take so much time off, but I couldn't push it back later, or I would have gone crazy! Can't wait for your update, as soon as your done celebrating, we want to see your lil gummy bear.
Oh girls, yesterday I had such a lil emotional tantrum (I feel like I've had so many lately). There was a really fun thing going on where they close down this big street and have a bunch of live bands and DH really wanted to go, and when I started to get ready I could not comfortably button any of my pants. I think since it's my first it's probably not because I'm PG and more because of all my eating I'm doing!! So instead of going out and having fun, I sat home and pouted like an idiot. My friend stayed in her regular jeans until about 6 or 7 months! 
All right, sorry for the rant. I can not wait for these next 2-4 weeks. We'll all be having our 12 week scans (although they do mine at 10 weeks?). From reading it almost seems like they have another scan at like 13-15 months to test for downs---but I'm not sure I'll do that test---although I really want another scan to see the baby. 
Hope you US ladies are doing something fun today, we're going to my parents for a cook out!


----------



## jrowenj

Kelsey i had a meltdown yesterday too!!!!! Nothing fits me either! I had to go to a bbq and i was so upset. My hubby took me last minute to old navy to buy stretchy clothes!!!!!


----------



## korink26

Oh bless him, mine I think is annoyed with me and doesn't understand at all. I need to get shopping ASAP to find some stretchy clothes. I'm so happy to hear it's not just me! Have you still been so sick? Or are you feeling any better?


----------



## jrowenj

This is a pic of me trying on cotton dresses at Old Navy

How is this possible at only 9 and a half weeks?!


----------



## jrowenj

I woke up SOOOO queasy this morning. I RAN to the kitchen to get some bread and I was gagging while swallowing it!!! It was horrible!


----------



## korink26

Omg Jaime that bump is adorable!!!! No hiding it, so did most people guess yesterday---or did they know already?
Hopefully that gagging goes away shortly for you.


----------



## jrowenj

Nobody guessed. I wore a super puffy shirt instead!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi girls! I'll post a pic of my little bump soon. It sometimes looks bigger than other times though! 
My dating scan is in week 11, I'll be 11+4. It can't come soon enough! If we want the NT test for Downs they do that at the dating scan as well but I refused it.


----------



## duckytwins

Lookin super cute, Jaime!


----------



## jrowenj

Hows everyone feelin? Im looking at nursery themes online and relaxin


----------



## duckytwins

We announced to Facebook this weekend! We both put this picture as our profile picture:

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/bigbrothers.jpg

Feeling better than I did this morning. I had breakfast and felt so sick I went to lay back down and actually fell alseep again. :sick:


----------



## jrowenj

Omggggg how cuuuuute is that?!?!?!?!? Your boys are soooooo cute!!


----------



## Greens25

All went perfect! Measuring 1 day ahead at 8+2. HEARD the heartbeat!!!!!!!!! 167bpm!

https://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q516/Lspence25/th_82b.jpg

https://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q516/Lspence25/th_82a.jpg


----------



## duckytwins

Lol, Lindsay, I'm following you around this morning! :rofl: 

YAY for a great scan!


----------



## jrowenj

So am I... hahahaha I already said congrats on your scan on the other thread... BUT CONGRATS!!!

I have a follow-up with Dr today to go over how my scan went last week :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been not posting much, been lurking and reading though. Some great scans and I LOVE the Facebook announcement. So cute!
I've been getting lots of headaches the last couple of days. Trying to keep hydrated.


----------



## jrowenj

Had my Dr appt... no scan.. just a pap smear (yuck) and chat with Dr about my scan last week since she wasn't there last week to chat. She is putting me back a week to my original due date based on LMP... so, now I am back to my jan 3rd due date and I am currently 8 weeks 5 days! Boooo!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah Jaime, I just answered you on the other thread but I'm sure they will put you back ahead again at your next scan.


----------



## jrowenj

Mrs Miggins said:


> Ah Jaime, I just answered you on the other thread but I'm sure they will put you back ahead again at your next scan.

No, she said she was going to keep me at this due date... it would be impossible for me to be a week ahead because that would mean I ovulated like 2 days after bleeding stopped from my period... and I didn't even have sex anywhere near there. So, I suppose my little peanut is just growing quickly! She said it will eventually even out over the months... or I could just have a 10 pounder hahahaha!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah but if your baby has grown well they do measure you ahead. It might work differently in the US but when I had my dating scan with my daughter I was measuring 6 days ahead. I knew my dates, and I ovulate later in my cycle rather than earlier but they kept me at that date. She was actually born 4 days later than the date they gave me, two days earlier than the date I had by my LMP so it was somewhere inbetween!


----------



## jrowenj

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yeah but if your baby has grown well they do measure you ahead. It might work differently in the US but when I had my dating scan with my daughter I was measuring 6 days ahead. I knew my dates, and I ovulate later in my cycle rather than earlier but they kept me at that date. She was actually born 4 days later than the date they gave me, two days earlier than the date I had by my LMP so it was somewhere inbetween!

oh, wow! My dr said no matter what the scan says next time she is keeping me at Jan 3rd... which is FINE by me because the other date was the 27th and I don't want my baby born on xmas! hahahaha!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ha ha my new due date based on my scan is new years eve! Babies come in their own sweet time from 2 weeks before your due date (hopefully not before!) to two weeks after as we all know so really I'm just saying my baby will be due some time late December/early January and leave it up to him/her! I ended up giving birth to my daughter on Friday 13th, the one date I was hoping I wouldn't. By the time I went into labour with her I didn't care anymore. It's my lucky day now.
I know what you mean about the Christmas thing though. Any other day but not Christmas day. What a crap day to have a birthday. 
You watch, I've just jinxed myself again, it'll be a Christmas cracker...


----------



## duckytwins

I just hope beyond all hope this baby isn't born on the day we lost Tess. I think that day will be too emotional for me. Because I had a csection with the boys, I'll have a scheduled one this time, which will prob be scheduled for a week before my due date, but like Mrs M said, they come when they wanna!


----------



## jrowenj

Just had some stretchy cm.... normal??


----------



## duckytwins

I've had bright yellow cm for a long time now... I don't know too much about it, though...


----------



## jrowenj

Im bleeding :cry:

calling my Dr... im so upset....


----------



## Greens25

Thinking of you Jaime.......

I went to my midwife yesterday and she said spotting between 8-10 weeks is very common (especially after sex).

Keep us posted!


----------



## duckytwins

Jaime, is it red blood?


----------



## jrowenj

Bright red with mucus just like period and had a tiny clot


----------



## duckytwins

You mentioned on the January board that you had a pap yesterday? It's probably from that. I had one when I was pg with Tess and bled AND cramped. I hope it's all okay.


----------



## jrowenj

omg thanks for the pep talk ladies!!!!!!!!!!!

went to my dr's and had an u/s... everything is OK!!!!!!! THank you, LORD!!!!!!! Heard the heartbeat 175bpm and baby is measuring 9 weeks 6days!

When they showed me baby on the screen I shouted THANK GOD, HOLY SHIT!!!! And the tech laughed hahaha!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm so sorry I've only just caught up with the thread, I'm so pleased, so MASSIVELY pleased its all ok! Thank god!! :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Thank you sooooo much Claire. I was sooooooo nervous! There were clots and EVERYTHING! The ONLY thing giving me hope was I had no cramps!

The tech was AWESOME! She checked my ovaries and all around to make sure no clots or fluid surrounding the baby!

So, the bonus is I got to see my baby tonight and don't have to wait 4 more weeks!


----------



## duckytwins

Good news Jaime!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks ladies... i seriously would have been freaking out even MORE if i didn't have you all to support!


----------



## duckytwins

I feel like I got hit by a truck today. I had a salad for lunch, which is one of the things I've been craving, then it all went down hill from there. I got this wicked stomach ache and felt soooo tired. I came home from work to lay down, then got up to get the boys off the bus and still didn't feel well. I just made some vegetable soup and I still feel like I got hit with a ton of bricks.


----------



## duckytwins

One of the apps I have that guide you through pregnancy said something about feeling contractions as the uterus grows. I wonder if that's part of what I'm feeling. I felt, what I can only describe as an electric current, go up my belly, down behind it and to my cervix. Does that sound like a contraction? Or something I should worry about?


----------



## korink26

Omg Jaime I'm glad I first saw this now or I would have been freaking for you!!! So glad everything is fine, and I bet it is from the PAP you had, which is why I think they don't really do them when you're PG!! Did you guys have sex or anything? I've been kind of trying to prepare myself for any spotting because I seem to always see on here around this time people start spotting. Because of my fear of seeing blood poor DH hasn't gotten any action since getting my BFP.
That's crazy you're a week ahead, even at your 12 week scan she won't change your EDD? I think at my 10 week one whatever I'm measuring at she'll put my EDD as, unless it's so close to my original one maybe it'll just stay the same.
Claire---I think you should keep your EDD as 1/3/13---then you'll get to stick with your lucky 13's!!!
I've posted this in other threads and it seems to be common, but its still worrying me. Is anybody else getting shortness of breath? And it's not when I'm moving around, it's just sitting here I have to take big breaths to try and catch my breath.


----------



## korink26

Sorry you're feeling shitty Jes, I have no clue what a contraction feels like so I'm of no help to you. But my guess is it's just everything expanding.
Oh and Jaime (I'm so fricken happy everything is ok, gosh) did you get a pic at all today? I'm guessing they just probably did a quick one but I'd love to see your lil bean at almost 10 weeks. Was he/she moving around or is it too early for that?


----------



## ssjad

Jaime - how scary!! Thank God everything is okay!! 

Korink, I'm short of breath a lot! It's really uncomfortable at times. It's due to both the progesterone, and the increased blood volume. Completely normal. 

Ducky - I'm sorry you're feeling so crap. I started getting contractions in first trimester with every pregnancy after the first - led to very quick labours in the end!! 

I've been here every day reading, but not writing... still feeling the same. Pretty crap most days. Sleeping in my car at lunch time every day. Some days vomiting, some not. Today I feel ok, and kind of wish I felt worse in some ways - it really does ease the mind! However I think that I actually do feel pretty yuck - just that I'm not as yuck as other days. Still exhausted. Can't wait for my next ultrasound in 5 days (but I'll forgo the scary bleeding to get one faster!)


----------



## jrowenj

Im having horrible cramps and still bleeding :cry:


----------



## korink26

Aww Jaime- Baby SMEP is doing perfect so try to not think of horrible things. I really think that eff'n pap just got you all outta whack. Like Jes said-she bled and cramped after. Huge hugs and smooches!!!
Thank you SSJAD for the reasurrance! How do I know if I'm getting enough iron?


----------



## ssjad

Korink, blood test is the way! Are you taking a supplement every day? And avoiding calcium two hours before and after it? 

Jaime - how are you going? I'm so sorry you're having such a scary time! I'm really hoping it's just the PAP smear, and that it'll all settle down soon. How much blood is there? Can you go to the hospital and get rechecked? You haven't written anything here for 5 hours, so I'm hoping it's all settled down and you're asleep - please let us know as soon as you can...
By the way, I made a rule in my head that no-one in this group is allowed to lose their baby, so you let SMEP know that!!


----------



## jrowenj

Ssjad baby smep is good! About an hr later, i started feeling so much better!! Drank some hot apple cider and ate some eggs and went to sleep. Woke ip starving at 2 am! I like your rule. Only healthy babies allowed hehehehehe!!!!


----------



## Greens25

Jaime, I am glad everything is ok and you are feeling better!

As for me, my nausea went away for a few days last week and I was feeling GREAT but now it has come back and brought some nasty friends with it! Anyone else have horrible gas pains in your stomach? Every night I lay in bed with a giant gas bubble in my stomach but can never get it out (on either end!) and every morning I get ready for work, same thing! Another, which I think is the worst, to PURE EXHAUSTION! I wake up to my alarm at 5:30am feeling like I have been run over. Like I cannot feel my body and would pay ANYTHING to just get to stay in bed. I am okay during the day (yes, tired, but not like in the am/pm). At night, around 7:30pm it gets bad again! Just SO tired I cannot do anything but lay on the couch....I hate that!


----------



## duckytwins

YES Lindsay! I've been getting terrible gas pains too. And the exaustion is a killer! I can't seem to wake up in the morning and as soon as I get home from work, I feel like I weigh a million pounds. What really killed me last night was the waking up 5 times to go pee! 

Jaime, glad to hear you're feeling better!


----------



## jrowenj

Jes - I wish I would have listened to you and refused the pap smear!!! What a scare...


----------



## jrowenj

my lil peanut yesterday all snug while mommy was a nervous wreck!


----------



## duckytwins

Gorgeous Jaime! I'm just so glad everything is okay!! Something to keep in mind for next time, I guess!


----------



## felicity0444

Hi girls! Has been awhile since i've been on. Been soo busy with packing and stuff, we are moving next friday! YAY!!!
Jamie-Omgosh i am so sorry for the scare you have gone through! I would freak out also. I think i am going to decline my pap. What excactly do they use it for anyways when your pregnant? 

I have horrible gas pains too! It sucks! One day gas...so i bring gas x for that the next day and then that day no gas but heartburn...lol 

I am utterly exausted, but unable to relax because of all the stuff that still needs to be done around the house for moving. Last night i cleaned for like 3 hours and by the time i was done and got back to the living room my teenager had destroyed it again...so i made her stay up late to clean it up and i went to bed. ha. Take that! 

Glad to hear all our babies are doing well!


----------



## ssjad

Oh Jaime, I so incredibly relieved that SMEP is ok! Silly doctor, giving you a smear now! My Gynae said I'd have to wait until after bubby is born now, although I'm due for one. He didn't want to mess with my cervix and I'm grateful he's conservative enough to keep me safe.

Re the exhaustion - yeah, I'm still sleeping every lunch time in my car - actually grateful for once that it's quite cold out, because otherwise I'd roast!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm napping most afternoons while my daughter naps! Anyone else getting round ligament pain? Also the last couple of days I've had cramps in my uterus, probably just growing but it feels like AF is coming.


----------



## duckytwins

Not cramping, but I've be getting these really bad stomach aches. And yesterday I was so tired I couldn't even eat!


----------



## jrowenj

Jes - hope you feel better today!

I am laying out under the shade while my husband does yard work hehehe


----------



## korink26

Jaime love the scan pic---getting so big! Did you see baby SMEP moving at all? I'm so curious if I'll see any movement on Friday's ultrasound.
Bri you have an exciting week coming up with the move!
Claire I'm not sure what exactly round ligament pain is, although I've seen plenty of women talk about it. My hips have been really bothering me, but that's nothing new.
Starting at the 9 week mark I've been more headachy and unsettled stomach. 
If you guys would like me to update upcoming scan dates let me know when yours is and I'll put them on the first page!
Hope you all had a great weekend, boo to being Monday.


----------



## duckytwins

My next scan is June 11


----------



## jrowenj

Kelsey - I didn't see any movement... but I was sooo nervous that I really was just looking to see if there was a baby and a heartbeat so I wasn't paying much attention to the details!!! I can't wait til your scan! The little bean is going to be much more developed and youre gonna be amazed!!!!!!

I don't know when my next scan is... boooo!!! I have a regular obgyn appt in 2 weeks, but not a scan. I wonder what they do at that appt???? Probably a damn pelvic exam which I HATE


----------



## felicity0444

My next scan is June 12 and I CAN'T WAIT!!!!! My hips are killing me and i was falling asleep at my desk at work the other day...while talking on the phone! Bad! Haha. Yeah we have been so super busy with packing and stuff there is no time for much else. I guess that's a good thing because i would just be worrying constantly anyways. At least being busy i only worry 10 hours a day instead of 24. LOL. 
Here's something odd..i started sleepwalking again. ??!! I haven't done that since i was like 131 Crazy. I guess my husband found me in the kitchen making pasta? I don't remember that...oops.


----------



## korink26

Omg Jaime tell them to stay AWAY from your vagina unless they're doing an ultrasound!!
Bri that's crazy! I guess another crazy thing going on in our pregnancy bodies...but hey, when the baby is hungry for pasta and you're not getting up, baby will find a way to get pasta I guess :)


----------



## ssjad

Hey ladies. i went for another ultrasound this morning. Jellybean looks great. measuring 9w2d and heart rate 163. A pocket of blood was found around the sac but it doesn't appear to be actively bleeding. yay!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_16181.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ssjad

PS - sorry I couldn't turn the photo around - did it from my new phone, and I'm just not that tech savvy!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Love love love the photo!! 
Korink, round ligament pain is twingy pains around the side of your uterus, on the outside. Kind of near your ovaries. It is worse if you have been lifting I think. 
My scan is Friday 15th, can't wait. 
Yesterday was a big day for me, I turned 10 weeks and that was the day in my last pregnancy I woke up to spotting which resulted in my loss. It was a big hurdle this week.


----------



## jrowenj

Awesome scan, ssjad!!!!!!


----------



## korink26

SSJAD love the pic-look at those cute lil arms and legs!!! Aawwww....
Yah Claire-congrats on that HUGE hurdle!! Hope you feel better now and can enjoy your PG a lil easier. Can't wait for all our next scans--I want to see more lil arms and legs :)
I woke up today and don't feel pg at all & I didn't wake up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom. Ugg...Fri hurrryyyyy.


----------



## jrowenj

Claire - great milestone! 

Kelsey - I woke up feeling that way too today! WTF?!?! I have no bloat whatsoever either! I suppose we should just think of it as a good day!


----------



## duckytwins

ssjad, adorable scan, sweetie!! 

I thought symptoms were supposed to start getting better soon, but mine seem to be getting worse. I am on day 3 of a terrible migraine and horrible nausea. And my back has been hurting a little bit, but today it's worse. I am still waking up at least once everynight to go pee too. One night, I woke up 5 times!


----------



## jrowenj

Jes - migraines are the worst. I feel bad for you! I hate them!!!!! I don't have an issue with peeing... I wonder why?! I hardly go all day!!!

HOpe you feel better soon!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ducky I'm the same! Our symptoms are supposed to be fading now as our hormones drop but my bloody nausea is getting worse. I'm not getting the peeing thing though, I think I've got up to pee once, maybe twice the whole pregnancy.


----------



## korink26

Alright Jaime, if you're feeling that way today too then I'll just look at it as a good day. :)
oohhh Migraines are the WORST. I fear for the day it rears its ugly head! Are you able to take anything for it?
Well sorry you girls are feeling crappy, I guess that just means all the healthier your babies will be. This week I'm kind of struggling with being positive, so I wish I felt a little crappy to reassure me.


----------



## ssjad

I think in some ways I'm feeling better - ie morning sickness not as bad, not vomiting as much (touch wood...), and yet in other ways I'm getting worse. 
I work in a busy office, people wandering around all the time, and I share it with up to eight other people. Yesterday I lay on the floor and fell asleep. My OH had driven me to work, so had no car to rest in. There's no sick bay here, nowhere to rest. I was soooo tired. How embarrassing!! I can't wait for the exhaustion to lift. I'm useless - can't cook or clean, and I'm just getting grumpier by the day. Bring on the placenta taking over!!


----------



## felicity0444

Hi everyone! Hows everyone feeling? Everything here is good except i'm still exausted & now i've got carpal tunnel and am in a wrist splint! It really hurts to pick up anything with that hand....can't even pick up a small pillow cause it hurts! Poor hubby now i can do even less tomorrow when we move. Other than that just trying to stay positive. Hope everyone is good!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

After saying my nausea was really bad it suddenly disappeared! I can do without disappearing symptoms at this point. I'm completely shattered though. I had carpal tunnel with my daughter, not until later on though. It's horrible isn't it.


----------



## felicity0444

Mrs Miggins when is your next appt? I'm sure your baby bean is fine, just giving you a break maybe? Eat quick while you can! Yeah this is sooo not the most pleasant experience. It really hurts. Booo...and starting your car with your left hand is hard haha.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I have my scan a week tomorrow. I have to say the nausea doesn't affect my appetite really. Anyone else found the boob pain has moved round? At the beginning it was the outsides of my boobs that were tender, now it seems to be on the other sides.


----------



## Greens25

Mrs Miggins said:


> I have my scan a week tomorrow. I have to say the nausea doesn't affect my appetite really. Anyone else found the boob pain has moved round? At the beginning it was the outsides of my boobs that were tender, now it seems to be on the other sides.

YES! now it seems to be more in the middle and underneath!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How weird! And reassuring it's not just me. Also the constant cm and AF style cramps is such a pain. I'm on constant knicker check alert. I keep doing it in front of my daughter as I can't run to the loo all the time (only when it's just the 2 of us in the house obviously) and I hope she doesn't start thinking its a normal thing to do! :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

Hey, girls!!!!

Look at all the lovely prunes!!! 

Bri - Carpal tunnel?! Ouch!!! That's a strange symptom. I hope it subsides!!

Claire - I noticed my boob pain has moved also... and now my nipples are more sensitive. When I take a shower, the water hurts them!!!

Who is the next scan? Claire??

I don't even have any scans scheduled : ( I can't wait for another!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah I've noticed my nipples are itchy when I wear my bra too. I'm embracing this symptom as I had it a lot with my daughter.


----------



## duckytwins

Ouch! I think I remember carpal tunnel with pg with the boys. But that was later on too. 

My boob pain seems to be the whole thing, like they have lead weights in them. They pretty much always hurt, allover. (no :holly: for me! LOL) 

My next scan is Monday and I can't wait!!! I'm glad we have a busy weekend coming up, it'll help make the time go faster! 

So I got broadsided at work yesterday! When I got into the office, my bosses said they needed to talk to me. They said they are closing the office. I about freaked out (silently) because I thought that meant they were letting me go. BUT!!! Then they asked if I would work from home!! Ummmmm, YES!!!! I can't believe it! It's almost like a dream come true! The hours I wanted at a pretty decent job and now I get to work from home!?!?! Pinch me, girls! Does this mean 2012 will be our year!?! After the year we had last year, can things actually be working out for us?!?!

Otherwise, I'm doing pretty well. Mom took me shopping last night. I planned to get some more maternity clothes for work, but I don't need them anymore, so I got a pair of jeans (hopefully THESE will fit me), a dress for a baptism and wedding we have to go to, and some tops. And a friend of mine is taking me to her favorite consignment shop on Monday to get some shorts for vacation. 

Hope everyone is well! I am actually giddy today! I can't believe things are starting to be good for us!!


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> Ouch! I think I remember carpal tunnel with pg with the boys. But that was later on too.
> 
> My boob pain seems to be the whole thing, like they have lead weights in them. They pretty much always hurt, allover. (no :holly: for me! LOL)
> 
> My next scan is Monday and I can't wait!!! I'm glad we have a busy weekend coming up, it'll help make the time go faster!
> 
> So I got broadsided at work yesterday! When I got into the office, my bosses said they needed to talk to me. They said they are closing the office. I about freaked out (silently) because I thought that meant they were letting me go. BUT!!! Then they asked if I would work from home!! Ummmmm, YES!!!! I can't believe it! It's almost like a dream come true! The hours I wanted at a pretty decent job and now I get to work from home!?!?! Pinch me, girls! Does this mean 2012 will be our year!?! After the year we had last year, can things actually be working out for us?!?!
> 
> Otherwise, I'm doing pretty well. Mom took me shopping last night. I planned to get some more maternity clothes for work, but I don't need them anymore, so I got a pair of jeans (hopefully THESE will fit me), a dress for a baptism and wedding we have to go to, and some tops. And a friend of mine is taking me to her favorite consignment shop on Monday to get some shorts for vacation.
> 
> Hope everyone is well! I am actually giddy today! I can't believe things are starting to be good for us!!

Wow! That is GREAT news!!!!!!!! I wish my job would say that!!!!!!!

I have to head to the mall and get a dress for a baby shower tomorrow!


----------



## Greens25

Jes
That's awesome news! So happy for you! yey for an awesome 2012!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ducky that's brilliant news about your job! How perfect. 
Girls, I went to the loo earlier and felt my tummy and realised my uterus is starting to move up above my pelvic bone! This has made me feel loads better, Migglet must be growing!


----------



## duckytwins

Aww yay! That's great! My belly is starting to get a little harder, so I think it's more uterus/baby than chubs! :rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

darn... i am too chubby to feel anything hard!


----------



## duckytwins

jrowenj said:


> darn... i am too chubby to feel anything hard!

WHAT?!?!? :shock: If that's you in your profile pic, I don't see any chubs at all!!!


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> darn... i am too chubby to feel anything hard!
> 
> WHAT?!?!? :shock: If that's you in your profile pic, I don't see any chubs at all!!!Click to expand...

That pic is a year old...after my mmc i gained 20 lbs!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey symptom spotters! Today's craziness is...purple nipples!! Honestly! They have gone dark, browny purple and they are massive. Not attractive IN THE LEAST :haha: but I am loving it.


----------



## jrowenj

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hey symptom spotters! Today's craziness is...purple nipples!! Honestly! They have gone dark, browny purple and they are massive. Not attractive IN THE LEAST :haha: but I am loving it.

mine havent darkened but they are HuGE!


----------



## korink26

Hey girls hope everybody is starting to feel better!
Bri how did the move go?!
Jes I think you had your scan today, hope you get a new picture for us!! That's awesome that you'll get to work from home!!!
Claire just a couple more days until your scan!! And like you, I am also still checking my undies all the time! When will the cm stop?! :)
I want my stomach to start getting hard so I feel more PG than chubby! Thank goodness for you guys telling me about the belly band at Target, got one this past week and it's been a life saver.
Jamie---have they scheduled a scan for you yet?
I had my scan on Friday---it wasn't internal and it was just a on a crappy lil portable machine so we didn't get a good picture, but she did find the heartbeat with the doppler so that was cool to hear! She wasn't even going to try because she said it was early and it took her awhile to find it and she only found it for a brief min. but we got to hear it. It was in the 150's this time. 
Curious what you guys are doing with the downs testing? We opted not to because it won't make a difference in us keeping the baby but sometimes I think it wouldn't hurt to be prepared. Oh well....next scan at 12 weeks (not sure what the point of the 10 week one was, if we were going to do a 12 week one, but I won't complain I guess).
K, sorry enough about me, hope you all had a great Monday and a good weekend!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My friend is 30 weeks and says the cm is still going strong! Guess we have to get used to it. 3 more days until my scan, getting nervous now. I dreamed the night before last I had another d&c which was scary. 
Like you I have opted out of the downs testing as I am a terrible worrier, and also there is no way on gods green earth I would risk the pregnancy with an amniocentesis. However, I do think there is something to be said for being prepared. At my age I should have it but I have decided not to. 
Ducky how are you today?


----------



## duckytwins

I'm good, thanks! Much less stressed than I have been. I'm so sorry to hear about your bad dreams. How scary! I guess the silver lining is that they are only dreams, though, right? 

I had my scan yesterday and got myself so worked up beforehand. I thought it was the NT appointment we had when we found out there was a problem with Tess. It turns out it wasn't the same appointment, and I got myself all worked up for nothing. I'll have that appointment in two weeks. At the appt, though, we saw boop and everything looks fine so far!!! And we even got to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's fantastic news. You have been in my thoughts.


----------



## korink26

Glad to hear everything went great Jes!
Claire I HATE those kind of dreams, but they're only dreams. So have no fear...
Girls, you are rubbing your sickness off on me...I woke up today feeling like the worst hangover EVER. Raging headache and puking my guts out. Now I'm at work just trying to not keel over. Only 6 more hours...just 6 more hours....


----------



## jrowenj

Hey, ladies! Just checking in. I have been feeling pretty lousy, so I haven't spent much time on here. Getting sick of the nausea! I hope it lets up soon


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I feel your pain! Of course it's reassuring, but let's just hope we don't have it all the way through!


----------



## korink26

Hey I just checked the scan dates and Felicity you had your scan on the 12th! I want pictures!!! :) And Miggins yours is tomorrow!!!!!!!! Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## felicity0444

Hi guys! Sorry it's been a while. Been so darn busy! The move went well. Now we are just focusing on unpacking...and figuring out the sprinkler system (it's set to go off twice a day!!). Carpal tunnel is getting better. No more brace for right now, but they say it will come back at times. Doctors appt went Great!!! Baby bean is measuring at 10+2 (or was on the 12th) so a couple days behind but they say no worries there. Heartbeat is 187! :happydance: Here's a pic!! hehehe
 



Attached Files:







Baby.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## korink26

That's great Bri! I've been measuring 2-3 days behind as well, and they've always said that's completely fine---especially now that it's early. Glad the carpal tunnel is feeling better too and also glad the move went done! What a relief!! :)


----------



## duckytwins

felicity0444 said:


> Hi guys! Sorry it's been a while. Been so darn busy! The move went well. Now we are just focusing on unpacking...and figuring out the sprinkler system (it's set to go off twice a day!!). Carpal tunnel is getting better. No more brace for right now, but they say it will come back at times. Doctors appt went Great!!! Baby bean is measuring at 10+2 (or was on the 12th) so a couple days behind but they say no worries there. Heartbeat is 187! :happydance: Here's a pic!! hehehe

Adorable! Boop measured a day behind at our last scan, and Dr said no to change the due date. I'm sure your bean will catch up! It's so hard to measure when they are that small. 

Happy milestones girls! I can't believe I'll be 11 weeks on Saturday! I'm scared as heck for the next few weeks. We found out there was a problem with Tess around 12 weeks. 

AFM, I have been doing a lot of crying today. Today would have been Tess's due date. I should be holding my baby girl right now.. I know I still have Boop to look forward to, but Tess should be here with us... :cry:


----------



## felicity0444

duckytwins said:


> felicity0444 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! Sorry it's been a while. Been so darn busy! The move went well. Now we are just focusing on unpacking...and figuring out the sprinkler system (it's set to go off twice a day!!). Carpal tunnel is getting better. No more brace for right now, but they say it will come back at times. Doctors appt went Great!!! Baby bean is measuring at 10+2 (or was on the 12th) so a couple days behind but they say no worries there. Heartbeat is 187! :happydance: Here's a pic!! hehehe
> 
> Adorable! Boop measured a day behind at our last scan, and Dr said no to change the due date. I'm sure your bean will catch up! It's so hard to measure when they are that small.
> 
> Happy milestones girls! I can't believe I'll be 11 weeks on Saturday! I'm scared as heck for the next few weeks. We found out there was a problem with Tess around 12 weeks.
> 
> AFM, I have been doing a lot of crying today. Today would have been Tess's due date. I should be holding my baby girl right now.. I know I still have Boop to look forward to, but Tess should be here with us... :cry:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry you are so down today. I think it's completely understandable. I'm sure i will be a total mess on Nov. 16th. I read your journal and cried. You are so strong...we are all so strong! Hey here's something interesting...I have been feeling flutters down right above my pubic bone!!! I read up on it online and alot say you can't feel the baby moving yet, but alot also say that during your 2nd or more pregnancy you can feel it sooner! (as early as 10 weeks). I'm not sure it's not gas at this point, but it really doesn't feel like it. It only happens when i'm relaxing or laying down. Whatever it is i like it!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Bri - great scan! Glad the carpal tunnel is easing and also that you are getting all settled in the new casa!

Jes - sorry you're having a rough day :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Symptoms seem to be waning slightly. So nervous for my scan tomorrow.


----------



## jrowenj

Mrs Miggins said:


> Symptoms seem to be waning slightly. So nervous for my scan tomorrow.

don't be nervous! My symptoms are finally subsiding. I think it's very common. My book says that hormones start leveling out at 11-12ish weeks! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Scan went great! Another day ahead, putting me at 11+5 today (Friday although it's almost midnight now) giving me a due date of 30th December. 

Here's baby https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/e0a1a285.jpg


----------



## felicity0444

Aww What a beautiful pic!!!!! Yay for healthy babies!


----------



## duckytwins

Adorable!!!


----------



## duckytwins

Jaime, the girls have been asking for you over at the January Jellybeans thread. I think they're worried!


----------



## jrowenj

Gorgeous, claire!

Jes, thanks. I will check in. Its hard keeping up wiith that thread!


----------



## duckytwins

yeah it really is... when they get big like that, you can blink and miss ten pages! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I can't keep up with that thread! I like this one better it's cosier.


----------



## ssjad

Hey ladies. Still need to catch up on the last week and a half or so as I've been MIA. Have been avoiding this forum as I've had a few haemorrhages, and quite frankly have been both terrified and on bed rest as much as possible. The doctors obviously can't do much but tell me to take it easy and hope for the best.
On a good note, ultrasound a week ago showed bubby looking great - kicking like mad. Apparently I'm not allowed to have another ultrasound until my 12 week scan next week (although if I get really concerned I'll push for one!!). That scan showed a few bleeds that have clotted off, but the placenta was still bleeding. 
I still feel pregnant - another good note.

Anyway, just wanted to touch base, and to not be a stranger. I hope everyone here is well!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Ssjad. Really sorry to hear you have had a horrible time and sorry to hear about the haemorraging. You must have been terrified. I'm so pleased your scan showed everything was well. Fingers crossed you will have no need to have another until your 12 week next week.


----------



## jrowenj

ssjad I am so sorry you had such a horrific scare! I am so happy bubba is ok! I hope the rest of the pregnancy leaves you without scares like that!!!


----------



## felicity0444

Ssjad: I'm so sorry for what you are going through. I'm sure everything will be fine! Please keep us updated and relax.


----------



## ssjad

Thanks, ladies. Trying not to panic (and doing okay with it this week). My big concern is that I'm on blood thinners for my own health, but of course that makes it more risky for baby.

Bring on next Tuesday's 12 week scan!! When is everyone else having theirs??


----------



## Greens25

Mine is next Monday at 2:45pm..............arg 6 more days!


----------



## jrowenj

I dont have one scheduled. m annoyed. I have an ob appt tues andi guess they will setup a scan appt


----------



## felicity0444

My next scan is next Tues the 26th. I can't wait!! I've gotten so used to seeing the baby every couple of weeks that when i have to wait after this one for a month or so i'm going to be so stressed! Anyone have any feelings about what you are having yet (boy or girl)? :pink::blue: I'm not sure yet. Sometimes i think boy and sometimes girl. The upsides of a boy are no teenage girl dramas and we already have clothes, etc. The upsides of a girl are I get to buy all new clothes :dance: and i can keep our pink room pink, so no repainting, little bows for the hair...hehe and all the wonderful little girl things. My energy has been up and down lately (at least sometimes the exaustion is going away) but today....man....i woke up feeling like i didn't sleep at all! I also think i've been getting round ligament pain? Anyone else getting it? uugh. How are you girls?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I had my 12 week scan last week, no more now until 20 weeks. I'm thinking girl for me, but not really sure. Got a Doppler today and heard baby's heart, it sounded like a train. I know train is supposed to mean one thing and galloping horse another but I can't remember which. Upside of girl for me - I'd love another girl. Have loads of girls names I like, I have all my daughters clothes, it would be lovely for her to grow up with a sister. Plus she already has a big brother - my 15 year old stepson. Upside of boy - it would be lovely to have a different experience! We just don't do boys in our family, I have 2 sisters, most of my cousins are girls, so in that respect it would be strange but lovely. Plus it would be nice for my stepson to have a brother. When I was having my daughter I secretly wanted a girl, and I have the daughter I always longed for so this time it's win/win!
Well girls I'm 12+2 now (my ticker is now a day behind) and I can honestly say the first tri crappiness is starting to wear off. The nausea is nowhere near as bad, and my energy levels are really starting to pick up. This didn't happen in my first pregnancy until about 16 weeks!


----------



## jrowenj

I am dyyying for a scan!!! grrrrr!!!

I did this thing today where you pee in a cup of baking soda and if it fizzes its a boy if no fizz girl

I got mega fizz


----------



## ssjad

Haha - I'm sure if I peed in a cup of baking soda it'd fizz, boy OR girl!

My symptoms are way better too. I've now had 3.5 days of energy - my God, it feels fantastic! Nausea and vomiting are absolutely minimal. Breasts still feel fantastic, and are about 2 sizes bigger (I've gone into the Can't Find Bras in My Size anymore realm). Peeing is really picking up and people are totally looking at my tummy, despite me wearing bulky winter clothes. And skin is finally starting to clear up (seriously, it's wrong to have both wrinkles AND pimples!!).

I'm thinking I'm having a girl. That may be mostly wishful thinking though. My partner and I both had boys first, and we've looked at families where a girl is born first, and any boys that come after that always seem calmer than our boys were. We both have one 'troubled' teen boy each (one of the first things we bonded over when we met, haha), and would LOVE a calmer family dynamic this time around!!

Jaime - here there is a time limit for the 12 week scan (if it's for the nuchal test, that is). Do you not have that limit there? I think ours has to be done by 14 weeks...


----------



## jrowenj

I didnt opt for the nuchal scan so maybe thats y?


----------



## ssjad

Ahh. I actually don't think I'd be able to do anything even if the scan results were bad, but as I'm 36 I thought I should at least find out. And it's another chance to check out bubby :happydance:


----------



## korink26

Omg Bri that's so exciting you're feeling some fluttering already!!! I can NOT wait for that!!! Anybody else feeling anything?
Beautiful lil babe you've got there Claire :) So glad you had a great scan (but I knew you would)!! 
SSJAD what a scare, but you saw baby dancing on the screen so all must be well. Next week is such a big week for scans, I'll have to update the first page---seems like most of us are on Monday/Tuesday! Jaime---hopefully they'll set up your scan at your next appt. I opted out of the nuchal screening, but she said I'll still have a 12 week and a 16 week scan (not sure why a 16 week scan).
Ok Jaime what's this business about peeing in a cup of baking soda? How much baking soda? I always thought I'd have boys, then for some reason ths pregnancy we were both thinking girl and I did the ring test and it circled which is supposed to mean girl, but then last night I did it and it swayed meaning boy?! So now I don't know what I think...Guess I'll find out in 28 weeks! :)
You guys are all getting energy, and I'm sooo tired! I was fine until about 11 weeks, and then I've been napping a couple times a day on the weekends and taking a nap after work! Still having to constantly snack or i start to feel queezy, will that be this whole pregnancy or do you think the constant eating with ease off?


----------



## jrowenj

korink26 said:


> Omg Bri that's so exciting you're feeling some fluttering already!!! I can NOT wait for that!!! Anybody else feeling anything?
> Beautiful lil babe you've got there Claire :) So glad you had a great scan (but I knew you would)!!
> SSJAD what a scare, but you saw baby dancing on the screen so all must be well. Next week is such a big week for scans, I'll have to update the first page---seems like most of us are on Monday/Tuesday! Jaime---hopefully they'll set up your scan at your next appt. I opted out of the nuchal screening, but she said I'll still have a 12 week and a 16 week scan (not sure why a 16 week scan).
> Ok Jaime what's this business about peeing in a cup of baking soda? How much baking soda? I always thought I'd have boys, then for some reason ths pregnancy we were both thinking girl and I did the ring test and it circled which is supposed to mean girl, but then last night I did it and it swayed meaning boy?! So now I don't know what I think...Guess I'll find out in 28 weeks! :)
> You guys are all getting energy, and I'm sooo tired! I was fine until about 11 weeks, and then I've been napping a couple times a day on the weekends and taking a nap after work! Still having to constantly snack or i start to feel queezy, will that be this whole pregnancy or do you think the constant eating with ease off?

I got my energy back at like 12+1 so you are sure to get some energy soon!!!!

You put a tsp of baking soda in a cup then pee in another cup and poor on the baking soda! it's funny!!!


----------



## Greens25

Hey ladies,

My friend has a doppler! Went there yesterday and used it and got the heartbeat no problem! I even recorded it on my phone so I can keep listening to it! My 12 week ultrasound is on Monday but now I am more excited than nervous because I know everything is fine :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's fab news and wonderful that you can be excited for your scan. I have a Doppler now too, i can't always pick up the heartbeat straight away but it's a wonderful thing.


----------



## jrowenj

Greens25 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> My friend has a doppler! Went there yesterday and used it and got the heartbeat no problem! I even recorded it on my phone so I can keep listening to it! My 12 week ultrasound is on Monday but now I am more excited than nervous because I know everything is fine :)

Woooohooo!!!!


----------



## felicity0444

Hi girls!
Anyone else having crazy mood swings? I am trying so hard to control them and i think i do a fairly good job normally, but i swear it seems that my husband is actually TRYING to drive me crazy! He's got depression and has for years, but has been on meds until a couple of weeks ago. Then all the sudden he tells me he's stopped taking them and now he's back to his old grumpy ("grumpy" is being very very nice) self again. It's bad enough that i'm exausted and stressed now this is added. I can't relax ever. He does nothing around the house. All he does is complain and then do nothing to change anything he is unhappy about (that's all my job apparently). I can't talk to him about anything without him blowing up at me (he would never hurt us or anything just so that's clear). sigh.....Sorry for venting but i feel like i'm losing my mind sometimes....and what sux is there's absolutely nothing i can do about it because he refuses to see there's still a problem. Any stress busting techniques anyone knows about that might help me? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm sorry to hear that. My oh goes through bouts of it too, albeit fairly mild but it drives me mad when he has phases of being really down in the dumps and grumpy with me. Can you explain to him that you are having a turbulent time yourself and it would really help you if he would consider going back on the meds?


----------



## felicity0444

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. My oh goes through bouts of it too, albeit fairly mild but it drives me mad when he has phases of being really down in the dumps and grumpy with me. Can you explain to him that you are having a turbulent time yourself and it would really help you if he would consider going back on the meds?

I wish I could and if it gets much worse I will, but I don't want to make him take his meds because then it's my choice. I want it to be his choice. I just hope this doesn't last long cause the couch is looking more and more like his bed...lol.


----------



## ssjad

Felicity, that sounds like a really difficult situation. Depression is such a difficult thing for the person, and everyone around them to live with. 

AFM - I had an urgent scan today due to all symptoms disappearing, but also tummy and boobs disappearing. Bubby looks healthy thank God. Wriggly, and HR of 160. Still having proper nuchal test on Tuesday, but thought I'd share the pic I got today... I'm thinking it's a girl...
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment.aspx.jpeg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jrowenj

awww shes so pretty! hehehe!


----------



## korink26

Aww Bri sorry to hear you're having a tough time with hubby---is he doing any better? Hopefully he gets to the point he can't stand feeling the way he does and just desides to go back on the medicine..
sSJAD beautiful scan!!!
I hope my scan is that clear, but she uses a crappy portable machine that doesn't pick up very good pictures. Tomorrows the big day for mine and a couple others. I'm nervous but yet deep down feel like it will be ok. After our scan we plan to tell everybody the news. I'm DYING because this has been the hardest secret to keep!! Can't wait to see everybody's scan pics!!


----------



## Greens25

My scan is TODAY! 2:45pm (it is 6:38am now), have to survive a day of work first! AHHHH


----------



## jrowenj

Woooohoooo lindsay! Can't wait!!$

I'm annoyed. I have an appt tmrw but not for a scan. They said its a routine OB appt. What the hell does that mean and why haven't I had a scan since 9 weeks?! I'm in a bad mood


----------



## felicity0444

Korink-He's doing some better. I'm not sure if it's because he started taking his meds again (don't know because he hasn't told me and i'm not allowed to touch them in my state) or because i finally told him that if i miscarry again because of the stress he's putting me under i would never forgive him and i would NOT be trying again. 

Ssjad-What a beautiful baby! :flower: 

Jrowen-I'm sure they will get your scan scheduled soon. It's so hard waiting. 

I can't wait to get my nuchal scan tomorrow!!! I feel that everything is ok. Symptoms are still there, so hoping! I think i'll feel much better if we have a good scan. We will be announcing it after the scan (if everything looks good), so crossing my fingers! 

Had a good weekend. The hubby spent the entire weekend painting our daughters room and getting her all set for her 16th bday party on the 14th. Our little one played in the sprinklers for the first time and loved it! Haha it was so Freakin' cute! 

Glad to see everyone. Been kinda quiet in here lately. How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## korink26

Scan went great today---baby even waved---those 5 lil fingers were the CUTEST!! HB was in the 160's she said and baby was measuring on track this time. So, I emails my friends now and broke the news---such a relief! Lindsay can't wait for your scan!
Glad hubby's doing a little better Brianna. Hopefully he just keeps getting better and better! :) Sounds like you guys all had a great weekend---mine was pretty boring.
Jaime, hope you get your scan ASAP!
I have another scan on July 23rd for my 16 week. I didn't realize I'd get all these scans...


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaaa Kelsey!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

I had a long, but great weekend. Went to a wedding on Saturday and was able to show off my bump in a sexy dress. Danced alll night long with my hubby!! Sunday, we went to my mom's house and laid at the pool ALL day... so relaxing!!!!

My bump is HUGE for being barely 14 weeks, but I am happy it's big because i think its so much fun!!!!


----------



## felicity0444

jrowenj said:


> I had a long, but great weekend. Went to a wedding on Saturday and was able to show off my bump in a sexy dress. Danced alll night long with my hubby!! Sunday, we went to my mom's house and laid at the pool ALL day... so relaxing!!!!
> 
> My bump is HUGE for being barely 14 weeks, but I am happy it's big because i think its so much fun!!!!
> 
> View attachment 428305
> 
> 
> View attachment 428307

Awww You look absolutely adorable! I'll have to find something that fits me and take some more pics, It's time for updates anyways right? :thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks! Yes, you need to post a pic!


----------



## duckytwins

Cute Jaime! I took my 12 week blump picture on Saturday. Not nearly as cute as yours! :blush:


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> Cute Jaime! I took my 12 week blump picture on Saturday. Not nearly as cute as yours! :blush:

awww post it!!! Mine only looked cute because I was dressed up... its not so cute EVERYDAY when I am in yoga pants, tshirt, hair a mess and no makeup!


----------



## duckytwins

okay... here it is... my 12 week blump... complete with jammies! 
https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/7b7eb9ed.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

awwww, jes! It's beeeaaauutttiful!!! Yayyy for bumps!


----------



## duckytwins

I def can make it cuter with proper mat pants and a cute top. I had DH take this one right before bed otherwise I would have forgotten to take a 12 week photo


----------



## Greens25

ADORABLE ladies! 
I had my scan yesterday and all went GREAT! baby was kicking and waving at us! Even sucking its thumb in one picture! HB was 150!
Over the moon excited and happy I can breath a sigh of relief and not have to hide it anymore!
I will post pics asap


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaaa!! Post those pics!


----------



## duckytwins

YAY Lindsay, that's great!


----------



## korink26

Oohh Jaime you sexy bitch you!!! ow ow!! So jealous of the bump, can't wait to have one just like that :) I totally didn't get around to taking a 12 week pic---so I'll have to take one at 13 weeks. 
Yay for a great scan Lindsay--hope to see some pics!
It's kind of crazy seeing EDDs of March in these forums now---we're not longer the new kids on the block! :)
oh, and Jaime---I hope they schedule your u/s at your appt today---or maybe even surprise you with a scan TODAY?! :)


----------



## jrowenj

boooooo they won't give me a scan until another 5 weeks!!!! POOPY!!!


----------



## korink26

Omg, big BOOOOO!! Well, so far it seems to be going quickly, so the next 5 weeks will fly by also. Any big plans for the 4th? That may help speed things along---I only have a 2 day work week!


----------



## jrowenj

No plans. Prob just relax with the hubby. Maybe lay at the pool


----------



## felicity0444

Ultrasound went great! Baby is healthy and swimming all around. Wiggling fingers and kicking legs are wonderful to see! I think i'm actually starting to relax. :happydance:
Here's some pics!
 



Attached Files:







Baby 12 weeks hand.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 2









Baby 12 weeks Profile.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## duckytwins

adorable felicity! I'm excited to be able to see boop look like a proper baby tomorrow. Still nervous as all get-out though.


----------



## korink26

Beautiful Brianna!!


----------



## jrowenj

Awesome picsn bri!


----------



## felicity0444

And my 12 week bump pic a couple days late sorry. lol
 



Attached Files:







12 week Baby bump.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## felicity0444

felicity0444 said:


> And my 12 week bump pic a couple days late sorry. lol

Baby is 2.5 inches long with a heartbeat of 158. They might up my date again in a couple of weeks due to the fact that baby measured 2 days big! It's a good day...


----------



## jrowenj

Yeeeaaaaahhhh cute bump!!


----------



## felicity0444

jrowenj said:


> Yeeeaaaaahhhh cute bump!!

Thanks! Yesterday i finally got irritated enough with my pants that i broke out the maternity pants...and they...are...amazing....!!! no more squished tummy for me!


----------



## duckytwins

OMG OMG OMG!!! I think I just felt boop move!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Awwwwww yayyyyyy jes!!


----------



## ssjad

Hey Brianna - amazing pics! Beautiful baby!

And everyone - fantastic bump pics! I'll have to do one too!!

Been laid up with a rotten cold, and unable to take drugs - boo!!


----------



## felicity0444

duckytwins said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!! I think I just felt boop move!!!

Yay Yay! Sooo exciting!


----------



## felicity0444

Ducky, 
Wasn't your scan today??? Update? How did it go? I bet it went fantastic! Can't wait to hear :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey everyone! Sorry I've been AWOL I'm camping this week and have hardly any Internet access. Just thought I'd check in and see how everyone is doing. Think I felt baby move properly for the first time tonight. I have felt a few flickers but this felt like a definite kick. 
Just wondering, do any of us have our due date of Jan 3rd anymore? It will be interesting to see if any of these babies show up on that date. I am predicting mine will come on the 4th or 5th of Jan.


----------



## felicity0444

My current due date is Jan 6th (technically) but they will probably change that to the 4th in a couple of weeks because the baby is measuring ahead. So I was the 3rd...then the 3rd-6th...then the 6th-8th...then the 6th...now probably the 4th, so i'm getting closer to my original date again! Haha we're still going to try to have this baby right after Christmas no matter what anyways. lol.


----------



## ssjad

Haha - I'm the same. Was the 3rd, then briefly the 7th, then the 6th, the 6th again and now bubby is measuring big for the 6th. I'm just telling people I'm due the first week of January. I couldn't say the 6th anyway, as that's my ex's birthday, and I refuse to give birth on that day!


----------



## ssjad

Oh my Goodness... forgot to say the nuchal test went really well. The ultrasound was no better than any other, just longer. My daughter came this time, and really enjoyed it... I made sure I drank caffeine on the way so bubby would be bouncy :)
My result came back as 1:4000, so really low, esp considering I'm 36 and partner is 53... Yay!!
Bloody expensive though - almost $400!


----------



## jrowenj

SSJAD - glad your NT scan went so well!!!! This sure is a very blessed thread!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Jes - saw your scan on Jellybeans thread. Sooooooo happy for you and your healthy peanut!!!!!!!! The picture is AWESOME. I love how you can see the entire hand!!! OMG I want a scan soooooo badly!


----------



## duckytwins

Thanks Jaime! When's your next?

My NT scan was yesterday too! The tech kept saying everything was perfect, so I'm holding her to it! Here's the picture Jaime was talking about! 

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/92f51680.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

my next scan isn't for 5 weeks :cry:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mine's even further away, it's my 20 week one sometime in August. I think I have one midwife appointment Inbetween then at 16 weeks. I hardly have any appointments until the end.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's a gorgeous picture!


----------



## duckytwins

My next appt is at the end of July, but my doc is on vacation, so I'm seeing the nurse practicioner. Not sure what to expect. I wonder if it will be a scan. 

I had my MaterniT21 test done today. On the phone a few weeks ago, she said it was a scan/blood test, so I asked her today and she said no scan because I just had one yesterday :( So I went for the blood test (which, btw, cost me $475!!!! And that was only my copay!!!) 

Got home and got a phone call a few hours later. The guy who took my blood did it wrong and now I have to go back and have it taken again! :dohh: He said it was supposed to be put in a special vial and he didn't know that, so he didn't put it in the special vial and now they have to redo it... figures!


----------



## ssjad

Great scan pic!! I love them at this stage - only a few weeks from blob to recognizable baby...

I was thinking the same thing the other night re blessed group. For a bunch of women who got together because we've had prior mcs, we have indeed been very lucky! All of us are through the 'scary' stage!! Yay, us!! :happydance:

I had my booking appt at the hospital this week. I had a 10am appointment time. When I got there I was told to expect to be waiting hours, and for it to get worse each time I go. I ended up leaving at 2.30, cold tired and starving. I have to go every four weeks initially, then leading up to weekly at the end. How on earth am I going to do that every month? I work full time!! Ridiculous.
Trouble is, it's a huge public hospital. I'm not allowed to go private or to a smaller hospital because I'm considered high risk due to being on blood thinners. I can't use the birthing centre which I did with my other kids (where you have a room with big bed to yourself, and co-sleep with your partner), I have to share with three other women and their screaming babies. AND even worse, I can't go home straight away (went home within 24 hours with other kids), I have to stay in for a few days post birth. 

I know I shouldn't be whinging, I should be happy that I have a beautiful healthy baby, but seriously, this sucks!! Okay - whinge over...

Hope everyone else is okay...


----------



## Greens25

https://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q516/Lspence25/babyspence.jpg
Here is mine from earlier in the week!

Wow, again, listening to you ladies talk about the cost of everything makes me appreciate out health care. I pay NOTHING............for ANYTHING!


----------



## jrowenj

awww cute pic, lindsay! I love the legs kicking!


----------



## felicity0444

Ducky and Greens-Beautiful scans! Love to see all the beautiful babies! 

We dog sat this weekend for my boss and i had two revelations....1. When we get a dog it will NOT sleep in the bed 2. Our cats to NOT like dogs! lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lol!! I'm dog sitting for my bosses mum this week (it's the third time we have looked after this dog) and my cat has moved upstairs!


----------



## felicity0444

HI! How is everyone feeling? It's been so quiet here lately. Everyone just been busy or what?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi! Yes busy plus not a lot going on pregnancy wise, another week and a bit till my next appointment. Just biding my time and hoping everything is ticking along ok. Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## jrowenj

I was just thinking the same thing about how quiet it's been! 

I have been feeling so great! Just like myself again!! I have a ton of energy and besides my belly growing, I don't even feel pregnant!! 

I still have about 4 weeks until I get my scan... ughhh!!! I am just dying to know the sex of the baby!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What date is yours? Mine is 13th August, 4pm. Wish it was in the morning. Don't care about finding out the sex, just so nervous everything is ok given my age and the problems I have had. Scary.


----------



## jrowenj

I have a routine OB appointment July 24th and Dr said we will set the scan up for the following week... so, some time early August


----------



## duckytwins

Mrs Miggins, mind if I ask how old you are?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Ducky. Glad you posted, need to catch up with your journal. Sorry about what happened in the PAL thread hun. I'm 39 next week.


----------



## ssjad

Hellooooo... where is everyone???


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I know! It's all been too quiet. We need to talk more! So who is finding out gender? And when? I have my next scan 13th August but staying team yellow. 
Midwife appointment on tuesday but it's all been pretty quiet. Bump is coming along nicely, but only really shows on a night, and I'm still feeling some nausea and food aversions. Mark put green olives in my sandwich yesterday and I usually like them, but yuck!
Starting to feel some tiny movements which is great, I wasn't having much luck with the Doppler. 
Some good news I'm sure she won't mind you sharing - remember Mindy who had to sadly leave us at 5 weeks? She got her bfp a couple of weeks ago! I'm so excited and really hope this is her rainbow.


----------



## jrowenj

I am finding out gender in about 3 weeks! I can not wait!

I think I have been feeling some flutters here and there. 

Did u try the doppler again?? I'm getting reeally good at it!

Amazing news about mindy!!

U need to post a bump pic!


----------



## jrowenj




----------



## duckytwins

Cute bump, Jaime!! That's great that Mindy got a bfp!!! Crossables crossed for her!

DH wants to stay team yellow, but my next appt is in two weeks. Not sure what will be happening at it though - my dr is on vacation, so I'm seeing the nurse practitioner. 


Last night I asked the boys if they wanted to hear Boop's heartbeat, and they got so excited, so I found it on the Doppler for them. Right in the middle, just under my belly button. They loved it!! It was so sweet how excited they were!


----------



## korink26

HI GIRLS!! Claire I totally for some reason thought you were finding out gender, I'm also staying team yellow! Did you find out with your daughter? You poor thing for still feeling kind of sick! I've been feeling really good, a lil tired and still pretty hungry, but no longer queezy. Woohoo!
Jaime awesome lil bump! I'll have to post a pic at some point, but I have like 350 pictures on my camera so it's a pain when all I want is 1 picture off of it. The other night I rolled over in bed, and I totally thought I felt some flutters/bubbles! Could have been nothing, but it got me a little excited :)
Yaahhh for Mindy!!!!! So happy for her.
My next appt is July 23rd, then I'll schedule my 20 week appt and then I'm done with ultrasounds (boo). For those of you that are finding out gender, I can't wait!
Jaime, I think you're having a boy!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I haven't taken a week 15 bump picture, I don't have a great mirror at home and it's not easy to get a good pic, but ill put one up ASAP. 
I've heard heartbeat on the Doppler a few times but it's always really faint, all I can really hear is placenta!


----------



## jrowenj

Everyone says boy for me! I cant wait to find out!


----------



## felicity0444

My next appt is August 7th at 10:30. It's my 20 week ultrasound (eventhough i'll only be 18 or so), so we should find out sex then. :happydance: OMGosh i can't wait!! I'm thinking girl, but i normally have a dream that lets me know...i haven't had it yet. Can you believe we are already almost at the halfway point? Crazy!


----------



## ssjad

Yay Mindy!! Congratulations!!

I'll be finding out gender at my 20 week scan. I haven't decided if we'll be telling people. I would prefer not to mostly, but on the other hand I'm really not a fan of yellow and green clothes! 

I've been feeling bubby since early last week - I never expected to feel her so early and quite frankly didn't believe that people did... I always thought they were mistaking gas for movement. However, it's definitely baby! And boy does she LOVE sugar - just like her Daddy! 

I still haven't told work that I'm pregnant (aside from a few select people when I was really sick, but they've all kept it quiet). I'm nervous to tell management because I had someone tell me that they really don't want me to get pregnant when I already actually was. I think they could potentially give me a really shitty job that I'd hate. Trouble is I'm off my normal job because of a work-related injury. I'm doing office work. Legally though they can actually fire me now because the injury is over 12 months old. Ugghh!!

Is anyone else starting to have trouble in some... um.... bedroom positions? I find my tummy is definitely getting in the way! And he's uncomfortable because he can clearly feel the bump and is always nervous he's going to squash her.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ha ha I haven't had sex since I ovulated! It's strictly off limits, as I have had 2 losses and my last one happened in week 10 a couple of days after I had sex I've got a no entry sign over it! Fortunately he understands. 
I'm feeling frustratingly unpregnant at the moment. The sore boobs and nausea have vanished this week, I'm feeling very few movements and my bump is far from obvious. So I just feel crap.


----------



## jrowenj

Bri - I can't wait until we all get to find out the gender!!!!! I have no thoughts of what I am having. All I know is that everytime I pick things out for the baby, they are always boy things and everytime I think of names they are boy names that pop in my head. I had a dream that it was a boy also!

SSJAD - My husband and I have not been doing well in the bedroom! Just like Claire, I was afraid to have sex until I had my first scan to see that everything was OK with the baby... after we found out everything was OK, we had sex once... then I started feeling sick all the time and SOOO tired... I think we have only had sex like 2 times since I found out I was pregnant!!!!


----------



## felicity0444

I'm in the same boat in the bedroom. Last time i started bleeding (then MC) less than 24 hours after we had sex, so we've only had sex once since we found out i was pregnant this time. That was after my second scan. He's super gentle now but he works nights and i work days, so i am ready for bed at 10pm and he is wide awake until 3am...makes it kind of hard. sex and 3am dont compute for me at this point lol. Plus with his going off his meds...i don't really like him right now anyways, so i'm not complaining. Sounds mean but i'm good with none. It's whatever. lol.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/04b448c1.jpg
Here's my latest bump shot. I seem to be filling out in my bum as well!


----------



## jrowenj

Cuuuute!


----------



## korink26

No sex here either since ovulation! We're a bit scared, and DH is afraid he'll poke the baby. haha I am also good with none, I hear of all this great sex though in the first and second try, just have no desire. Hmm... 
Miggins I don't have much for a bump either and I haven't felt PG for a lloonnngg time so don't feel frustrated :) I can't see your bump picture at work, I'm sad! hafta wait until I get home---sure you're cute as a button though.


----------



## felicity0444

Mrs Miggins said:


> https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/04b448c1.jpg
> Here's my latest bump shot. I seem to be filling out in my bum as well!

Adorable!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## duckytwins

Looking good Mrs M!! 

We were told no sex when I was bleeding early on and just never wanted to since. I'm too tired! Lol.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How's everyone's boobs? Mine are suddenly not sore anymore?


----------



## ssjad

Wow - lots of no sexing here! I had my mc too after a big night of BDing, so was a little paranoid this time. I spotted a couple of times after BDing with this bubby, but just took it easy and now we're fully in the swing of things. Except when OH and I are off kilter ourselves. Sigh. I think my OH is moodier than me at the moment!!

Mrs Miggins, your bump is still bigger than mine, and my breasts are definitely less sore. I wouldn't worry to much.


----------



## korink26

Aww cute lil bump Claire! And my boobies haven't been sore for a while, just itchy sometimes.


----------



## jrowenj

My boobs stopped being sore aabout 3 weeks ago and I'm not complaining!


----------



## felicity0444

My boobies aren't quite as sore when i've got a bra on, but oh man when i take it off...haha. Lets put it this way, i've started sleeping in a sports bra again, otherwise it's like boobie whiplash when i sit up! lol


----------



## duckytwins

Lol! I get boobie whiplash too! :rofl: Still wearing a sports bra to bed too. Someone told me about a maternity sleep bra, but the one I found only was pull over (which I didn't like) and was $20 on sale! Not sure if I want to invest!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I got measured for a new bra yesterday, I've gone up 4 cup sizes!! No wonder they were flippin sore!!
Been feeling lots more movement these last couple of days. Still only tiny but definitely there!


----------



## felicity0444

I'm still feeling movement, but it's about the same as before. I can't believe i have to wait a whole 21 more days until my next ultrasound!!! uugh. Get to find out gender (most likely) but i'm more interested in knowing the baby is still ok! I swear this is the most stressful pregnancy ever! :brat: I don't wanna wait anymore.....


----------



## jrowenj

Im not feeling ANY movement and it's frustrating me!!!!!!! Hope your 21 days goes fast!!!

I THINK i have an ultrasound in 2 weeks and its driving me bonkers also!


----------



## felicity0444

jrowenj said:


> Im not feeling ANY movement and it's frustrating me!!!!!!! Hope your 21 days goes fast!!!
> 
> I THINK i have an ultrasound in 2 weeks and its driving me bonkers also!

I don't know if it'll help or not, but i have to sit or lay VERY still and really focus to feel anything. If i'm not focused i don't notice because it is still so slight at this point. I just know my intestines don't tickle me like that lol. I Hope you feel your wiggles soon! Try taking in some sugar and about 15 min later lay down and just wait. Good luck!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, Bri... i am gonna try it! I swear whenever I sneeze I think I feel some movement... not sure!

I have been so busy. My husband and I decided to renovate most of our downstairs in our home before the baby gets here. It's something we have wanted to do for the past year and we figured better to do it now before we are busy with our little peanut!

So, I have been busy shopping for kitchen appliances, cabinets, countertops, paint colors, backsplashes... you name it!!! I thought it would be FUN FUN FUN, but it's starting to drive me a little bonkers!

I have my Dr appointment in 6 days and will be setting up my ultrasound to see if baby is doing well and also if it has a pee pee or va jay jay!! hehehehe!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sounds like a hell of a task Jaime! I'm hoping to move house soon, we put ourselves through it don't we?


----------



## korink26

Everybody moving and renovating in this group! I don't think I'd have the energy to tackle it...
Well for those that aren't feeling movement, in the next 2-4 weeks we should be!!! I can't wait!!!!!!!! Sometimes when I go to bed I just lay still and press on my belly a little and I swear I feel what I would describe as bubbles? But It could just be me pushing my fluid in my belly around or something and it really is only that, BUBBLES. 
Ok, so how close is everybody to scans, Jaime I think you're 2 weeks and somebody was August 1st? Mine is Monday (is anybody else getting a 16 week scan?) 
I haven't needed to snack as much between meals, which I hope is normal? I worry when any symptom leaves...


----------



## felicity0444

My next scan is August 7th. I'll be 18 1/2 weeks or so, so we should be able to find out gender! :baby: :yipee:


----------



## jrowenj

Kelsey, finding out gender mon????


----------



## korink26

No, we're staying team yellow!


----------



## felicity0444

korink26 said:


> No, we're staying team yellow!

What do you think it is? Do you have a feeling yet?


----------



## korink26

Well I've always felt I'd have boys, but then when I first got PG everybody was saying girl, and the chinese predictor chart said girl, and I did the ring test and it said girl. now, the ring test says boy and girl so idk!? I honestly just don't have a clue---but I catch myself saying "her/she" a lot when talking about the baby. But yet I think it's a boy?! Idk...
I think we need to get everybody's guesses before you guys go in for your gender scans!!
Bri--what do you think you're having?


----------



## felicity0444

I normally have a dream of which it is, and so far for the two i have anyways, it's been right. This time i haven't had a dream, so no help there. I am feeling girl, but i would be happy with either :laugh2:


----------



## felicity0444

Big scare Thursday night. Started bleeding heavily....:cry: was up all night freaking out. Thought for sure I was losing the baby. Went to the doc Friday morning for an emergency ultrasound and baby (so far) is doing just fine! Turns out its placenta previa and the blood is coming from me not the baby! Doc put me on bed rest this weekend (which totally sux) but should help. I might bleed off and on the whole pregnancy and if the placenta doesn't move I'll have to have a c section. No lifting, sex, exercise, prolonged standing or walking. But honestly as long as the baby is OK I'm good. :thumbup: except for being dizzy and weak lol. Want the good news? See next post......


----------



## felicity0444

Still early, but doc says it looks like a boy! Can't upload the pic from my phone. Will do on computer the next time I'm allowed to get up!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay for a boy! So sorry about the scare but pleased baby is doing fine.


----------



## jrowenj

omg, bri. I am so happy that everything is OK!!!!!! And, yeaaaa for Boy! I can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## felicity0444

Here's the pic. Looks like i'm team blue!!
 



Attached Files:







baby 16 weeks gender.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jrowenj

Congrats!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah, congrats! Love the way it's labelled boy parts!


----------



## korink26

Omg Bri---whata scare!!!!!!!! So glad everything is fine, and woohoo for the boy parts :) My scan's in 1 hour and it's killing me that I could possibly find out what we're having at this appt. I'm also so nervous, I feel myself getting excited but then I talk myself back down and tell myself to prepare for the worst. Wish I could just be excited without worrying or thinking negative.
Ugg, went maternity clothes shopping this weekend, and that was not as successful as I had hoped (I looked like a chunk in everything---guess I'm still more blump than bump). I need bigger clothes asap, and this belly band won't work for much longer!


----------



## duckytwins

Hi girls, I'm sorry I haven't been around much. My sister passed away and I've been in a nightmare the last week. I hope things will start to settle down soon and I can come back full time...


----------



## jrowenj

Omg, jes. I'm so sorry to hear that. Was it sudden?? I can't imagine your devastation. Xoxoxoxoxox

Kelsey good luck at ur scan


----------



## duckytwins

Yes, it was very sudden. She was going with her husband and their son (and a few other family members) to a baseball game in New York and she had a stroke on the train. She was taken to a hospital in the Bronx. The damage just didn't stop and she passed away last Monday. I just can't believe it. She was so young (only 36) and has two kids (7 and 3). She had just finished her Master's Degree and had so much in front of her. 

We are devastated and shocked. I still can't believe it's true.


----------



## jrowenj

Jes, that is terrible. My heart goes out to your family and her kids. So so sad


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've already posted in your journal Ducky but just want to say again how sorry I am. A similar thing happened to my best friend, she lost her sister very suddenly at 36 and it was devastating. Nothing I can say will help, I know that, but you are in my thoughts. 
Kelsey, looking forward to hearing about the scan.


----------



## felicity0444

Oh Ducky I am so sorry! Stay strong and know we are all thinking of you!


----------



## jrowenj

I have my anatomy/gender scan tomorrow at 8:30am EST!!!!


----------



## felicity0444

jrowenj said:


> I have my anatomy/gender scan tomorrow at 8:30am EST!!!!

OMG Yay!!!! So excited for you! Cant wait to hear the news and see pics!!!


----------



## korink26

Omg Jess, sssooo sorry for your loss!!:hugs:


----------



## korink26

Jaime how'd you work that one-thought they were making you wait awhile yet!!?!?!!! Omg I'll be stalking like crazy so in between your boy or girl shopping tomorrow-you need to post ASAP!! I'm sticking with my boy guess :)
Bri, any names picked out yet? Bleeding gone?
Yesterday they told me my Dr was out when we got there for my appt so they wanted to reschedule and I was like no way! So they squeezed us in with another Dr and I wish we woulda just rescheduled cuz all they did was take my bp and weight. Put wand on belly for a minute when I asked bout scan & barely got to see baby and no pics :( Hb was about 160.


----------



## jrowenj

Well, they don't do scans at the office they refer you out. My dr told me to make appt for a week from now but when I called ultrasound placethey asked if I wanted to come tmrw! Hope my dr doesn't get mad!


----------



## korink26

Well if he is, then you'll just have to schedule ANOTHER scan for a week or two :)
Alright, don't forget to update momma!


----------



## korink26

Well if he's upset you'll just have to have another scan in a week or 2! :)
Alright don't forget to update momma!


----------



## jrowenj

30 more mins!!!


----------



## korink26

Waiting!!!!! And not patiently!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

BOY!!! At breakfast celebrating! Update in a bit!


----------



## korink26

Are you talking about names during your breakfast celebration!? yahhh for team :blue:!!!
Can't wait to see pictures! Still measuring big?


----------



## jrowenj

Still measuring 18 wks!! He was moving around like crazy!!!!


----------



## felicity0444

OMG Congrats on the boy!!! That's two :thumbup: We have only begun to discuss names. It took 7 months with our son to decide...this poor kids never going to have a name! lol. I like Aiden Cole with cole only as a possibility, he loves Cole but doesn't really like Aiden. UUGH. So it begins. Have another scan today to re-confirm our little one is still ok and to make sure the Placenta is healing well. I think i'm finally done bleeding Thank GOD!!! I realized this week that i will never again wish for a few days to just sit around and not get up.....It is not fun and my butt is sore from sitting. Everytime i get up someone yells at me and tells me they'll do whatever it is i'm getting up for....my response "Can you pee for me?" lol. I was so bored last night that i made my brother drink a beer for me...in front of me....and i got to smell it! Hahahaha. (ok so maybe i took one tiny sip...:blush:)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Bri, I am glad that you're feeling better and the bleeding has stopped!!!

I passed out for 2 hours after my appointment and now I am on my way to shop for my home renovations.. ughh... hopefully I can get on here later and post the pics from the scan today!!! One of the pics is face on and he looks like an alien!


----------



## jrowenj




----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fab pictures! Love the alien one so cute!


----------



## felicity0444

Absolutely adorable pics!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Im thinking Blake for my handsome prince


----------



## ssjad

Oh no, Ducky! I'm so sorry to hear about your sister. I can only imagine how devastating that must be! 

Congrats on two boys for the group - that works for me as we want a girl... improves the odds hopefully!


----------



## duckytwins

Congrats on the boys, ladies! Jaime, DEFINITELY a boy! :haha:

I'm slowly making my way back into "regular" life, so I'm trying to be around more. Of course, my computer is still a giant mess, and trying to do anything is a chore.


----------



## korink26

Bri I am assuming your follow up scan went great? any new pics---and was the baby still a boy?? :) I love Aiden and Cole, so I think either one is a great choice!

Aww Jaime those are some mighty handsome pictures of Blake (love that name too!)!!! Have you done a lot of shopping? Will you be getting another scan?

Claire are you our next scan---I think you were the first or second week in August? Any others coming up??


----------



## felicity0444

Yeah the follow up scan went ok. Baby is doing great. I might have a hemorrhage, but ultrasound tech says it should resolve itself hopefully. Still waiting to hear back from the doc on it. I have another appt on Aug 7th for my official 20 week scan. It's still a boy..haha i asked that exact question of the tech. She said "Yep that sure looks like something sticking out" lol, but it will be checked again at my Aug 7th scan. I'm so afraid to buy anything at this point. Especially with everything that is going on. I guess we will have to do the majority of the shopping in October when we're past V day. The good news is last night i started feeling the baby kick from the outside!!! OMG!!! yaaaaay! Plus it was even cooler because my mom got to be the first one to feel it besides me (awww). I nicknamed him thumper because that's what he did to me..he thumped me. LOL.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Felicity, that's awesome news. My kicks are still quite gentle, but I am feeling them a couple of times a day now. 
Ducky, good to see you back. Gently does it. 
My next scan is August 13th. Nervous.


----------



## jrowenj

Am I the only one not feeling movement or kicks : (


----------



## duckytwins

Mrs M, my next is Aug 13, too! It will be my level 2 scan. I can't wait to see boop again (and it's a long one too! They take time to measure everything!) But since we're staying yellow, I hope they don't slip. 

Jaime, sorry you aren't feeling anything. If you are getting little bubbles or things that feel like your tum is rumbling, likely it's the baby.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck with the scan. The anomaly scan is awesome isn't it? I am going to have to reschedule mine though. My OH's sister is very ill, she is recovering from breast cancer and a brain tumour and has just found out its now in her spine, so we are going to go down to London so he can see her, and that's the only week we can go. So I need to ring today to try and rearrange. 
Jaime you will feel those little movements soon enough I promise. Mine have only just started to be noticeable really and this is my second.


----------



## duckytwins

Oh no, Mrs M, I'm so sorry to hear about OH's sister. How scary! Is she young? I'll say a prayer for her and your families.


----------



## korink26

Nope Jaime, you're not alone. I'm not feeling anything yet either! I think around 18 weeks seems to be the time that we can "maybe" start to feel some movement with our first, but it could first be 20-23 weeks!! I hope it starts soon for us!
Oh Claire, so sorry to hear about OH's sister! Thinking about you guys... :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks girls. She is 56 Ducky, so not young as such, but too young for this. Her children are in their early 20's, it's so sad for them. 
I now have my scan on August 9th.


----------



## korink26

August 9th!! Woohoo, can't wait! You're staying team yellow though, right? Or did you change your mind?
Jaime/Bri--do you ladies have anymore scans now, or just hb checks?


----------



## jrowenj

I think i get a scan at 28 weeks or so...just one more booo


----------



## felicity0444

I have my next scan on Aug 7th. It's my official 20 week (eventhough it's at 18 weeks). I don't know after that because of the issues. I might have more and might not. How have everyone's moods been? Mine are fairly stable now with the exception that if someone around me is upset/angry then umm....not so stable lol. Other than that everything else on my end is going well. Absolutely LOVE feeling the baby move daily now! But for all those that don't feel it yet...DON'T WORRY!!! You will and it is amazing!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm staying team yellow but with very strong blue vibes! I'm loving feeling the movement as well felicity although I'd like it a bit more often. Baby had a quiet day yesterday so I got the Doppler out this morning, big difference to when I first started trying to find heartbeat! Loud and clear, straight away and quite high up. My mood is ok, I get very teary over anything, a documentary on Amy Winehouse, the Olympic opening ceremony, adverts, anything. Energy levels are picking up too, I'm still napping a couple of afternoons a week but I'm managing to get some housework done too. For a few months I didn't have the energy or the inclination to do anything.


----------



## duckytwins

Oh the tears!!! I cry at EVERYTHING!!! I was in the grocery store this past weekend and started crying because I couldn't find fudge pops. :dohh: I get cranky when I'm really hungry or tired, but otherwise, I'm okay. Just happy to have been able to keep boop for so long! 

We're trying to stay team yellow, but have heard that Drs and techs slip a lot and tell you baby's gender even if you don't want to know. I'm hoping that doesn't happen. I have another reason to want a girl, though. After losing my sister, we decided to change our girl's name to Emilynne Jennifer.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes, that's understandable. And that's a beautiful name. If we have a girl we will probably give her Marks sisters name for a middle name, which is Deborah. It's not a name I would normally choose, especially since its also the name of marks ex! But I would definitely want to pay tribute to her in that way if possible.


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> After losing my sister, we decided to change our girl's name to Emilynne Jennifer.

that would be so sweet and that is such a pretty name


----------



## korink26

Bri bet you're excited for your scan tomorrow! Can't wait for some updated pics in this group!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Anyone else started to get lower back pain and needing to pee a lot? Also lots of round ligament pains down the sides? I'm starting to feel like everything is putting lots of pressure on.


----------



## jrowenj

I dont even feel pregnant! Whats up with that?!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think that's what they call the mid trimester bloom Jaime! How's that bump progressing?


----------



## jrowenj

Bump seems bigger!! Still not feeling movements....


----------



## duckytwins

I don't feel all that pg anymore either. I think boop isn't moving as much as before and it almost seems like my bump is smaller... :cry:

I've been so stressed out the last few weeks, though, I can't imagine that helps at all.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ducky I think when we have a lot on our minds, which you certainly have, you stop focussing so much on every little thing, little sign and symptom. I have been very distracted with my OH and SIL and I wasn't thinking too much about my pregnancy this week (obviously its always on my mind but I wasn't obsessing so much) and it wasn't until I started feeling pains yesterday that I have tuned back into it. 
I think I've got quite bad pre scan jitters as well.


----------



## felicity0444

Hello! Sorry it's been a while. Been so darn busy...which is hard to imagine seeing as i'm on partial bed rest (ha like that is happening!). Thought i stopped bleeding, but it started again after a day of not bleeding...but it's old blood thankfully. Doc appt went ok i guess. Baby is doing wonderfully. Growing right on track. Placenta has moved so no more placenta previa, but....now the placenta looks funny and there's still the hemorrhage on my cervix, so i'm going to a high risk doctor to get another ultrasound today so they can tell me what is going on. On the upside the baby is doing perfect!!! I"m just trying not to stress myself to death, but oh man every second is hard. 
I did get new pics though! Here they are! Officially a boy :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Baby 18 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 3









Baby 18 weels Profiile.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Felicity, they are great pics. I'm so sorry you are having the problems with the placenta and the bleeding, but I'm pleased the placenta has moved, and thrilled the little guy is doing ok! 
My scan tomorrow! Eek!


----------



## duckytwins

So sweet! Congrats on your little boy! I'm so sorry to hear you are going through such a rough time. Take care of yourself and that little sweetie! Let us know how the u/s with the high risk dr goes?


----------



## jrowenj

felicity, stay relaaxed! Great pics of your handsome baby!


----------



## korink26

Love the pics Bri! I've been stalking since yesterday!! :) Update when you can about your appt today, and you better be updating while you're sitting/laying down on bed rest! That's an order missy---you take it easy!! :jo:
Claire can't wait for your new pics---still sticking with team yellow?
Ok, do we have 2 boys and 3 team yellows? Or wait, SSJAD, haven't heard from you in awhile---and I think you're finding out?


----------



## korink26

Oh, and Jaime I'm really not feeling pregnant either, can't wait for some obvious movements/kicks!! Watch us 10 weeks from now complaining about all the kicking :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes, still team yellow! I'm more tempted to find out this time than I was with dd though. But I won't.


----------



## felicity0444

High risk doc appt went well. Placenta looks ok, just looks like it bled a little, but is doing fine now. NO new bad news so that's good. The only thing the doc is a little worried about is the fact that if the blood clot stays on my cervix it can degrade my cervix and send me into labor (which can't be controlled or stopped), but she said i have a nice and thick cervix so i should be able to go Near full term..."Near"....wonder what that means? A couple of weeks early? A month? OH well. At least baby is doing perfect. All i can do it cross all my crossables and hope for the best.


----------



## jrowenj

felicity0444 said:


> High risk doc appt went well. Placenta looks ok, just looks like it bled a little, but is doing fine now. NO new bad news so that's good. The only thing the doc is a little worried about is the fact that if the blood clot stays on my cervix it can degrade my cervix and send me into labor (which can't be controlled or stopped), but she said i have a nice and thick cervix so i should be able to go Near full term..."Near"....wonder what that means? A couple of weeks early? A month? OH well. At least baby is doing perfect. All i can do it cross all my crossables and hope for the best.

glad your appointment went well. Just make sure to keep relaxing and getting pampered and taking it easy!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pleased you have no more cause for concern. My scan went well today, here is the photo

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/134931f1.jpg


----------



## felicity0444

:hugs:


Mrs Miggins said:


> Pleased you have no more cause for concern. My scan went well today, here is the photo
> 
> https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/134931f1.jpg

Awww! Doing great i'm assuming? i'm guessing gender in my head....lol. It would drive me crazy not to know! Glad it went well.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Any guesses? I think boy.


----------



## felicity0444

Mrs Miggins said:


> Any guesses? I think boy.

I think boy too, but only because it looks like bubs has got his left hand down there and both of my boys were all over it the whole pregnancy! haha yes ladies it really starts from the womb! lol


----------



## jrowenj

AWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love the scan pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy baby is healthy!!!


----------



## jrowenj




----------



## felicity0444

jrowenj said:


> View attachment 456213

Awww looking GREAT!!! :thumbup: I'll try to post my bump pic here soon.


----------



## jrowenj

I started feeling massive kicks from my little monkey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am sooooooo freakin excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are strong too! My husband even felt one!!!! YIPPYY!


----------



## felicity0444

jrowenj said:


> I started feeling massive kicks from my little monkey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am sooooooo freakin excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are strong too! My husband even felt one!!!! YIPPYY!

AWWWW!!!! I'm so excited for you! It's so reassuring when you can feel them moving :winkwink:


----------



## duckytwins

YAY Jaime! I can't wait for DH and the boys to feel Boop moving! 

Today is Peek-a-Boop day!! HOORAY!!!! :dance: :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

ughh and now I haven't been able to feel him moving anymore... booooo!!!

Woo hoo for peak at boop day!


----------



## duckytwins

Today was Peek-a-Boop day! The tech put me a day ahead! Boop is doing "awesome" she said! Hooray for good news! Here's my favorite pic from today. Any gender guesses? 

Look at those chubby cheeks! 
https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/479694EF-2D9A-423A-A5C0-3D0FFBB82321-6638-00000D7197CAA41F.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

Boy! Great pic!!!!


----------



## felicity0444

ducky- I'm gonna say boy too

Jamie- don't worry it'll pick up. It's pretty irregular at first. :winkwink:


----------



## felicity0444

I can't believe we made it to the half way point!!! CONGRATS everyone!!!


----------



## jrowenj

felicity0444 said:


> I can't believe we made it to the half way point!!! CONGRATS everyone!!!

WoohoO!!!!!!!

Newborn pics are gonna be posting before we can imagine!


----------



## duckytwins

I'll be half tomorrow! Hooray for cantaloupes!


----------



## jrowenj

I wanna see some bump pics! I have seriously POPPED this past week!


----------



## felicity0444

So excited to be at work today!!! It's Mexican Pot luck day!!! (Prompted by the pregnant person of course lol) Everything looks so good i just want to sit in the kitchen and eat all day! 
:happydance:
I'll try to post my bump pic later today-been slacking i know lol


----------



## jrowenj

omggggg.... mexican fooooodddd mmmmmmmmm


----------



## jrowenj

I really POPPED this past week! 21 Weeks!!!


----------



## felicity0444

jrowenj said:


> I really POPPED this past week! 21 Weeks!!!
> 
> View attachment 460487

AWWWWW!!!! hehehehe ur so cute!


----------



## jrowenj

thanks! I don't feel cute!!! I had a breakdown the other day... i told my husband I feel frumpy and unattractive! you can't tell in the pic, but my boobs got so big... when I sit down, my boobs and belly are just one big blob and i feel roley poley!


----------



## felicity0444

jrowenj said:


> thanks! I don't feel cute!!! I had a breakdown the other day... i told my husband I feel frumpy and unattractive! you can't tell in the pic, but my boobs got so big... when I sit down, my boobs and belly are just one big blob and i feel roley poley!

You are beautiful and NOT roley poley!!!


----------



## jrowenj

you're the best! hahahahaha!! Eat a taco for me!


----------



## felicity0444

jrowenj said:


> you're the best! hahahahaha!! Eat a taco for me!

Totally will! Looks like we've got chile, tortilla soup, flautas, rice, beans, churro's, guacamole, salsa....and more...OMG


----------



## duckytwins

YOU look cute, Jaime, not roley poley at all. At least you don't look dumpy like me. And don't forget, you can't be pg without getting big! It's all a part of the magic! :rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

hahah! I DO feel dumpy!! Don't get me wrong, I LOVE my belly more than anything... but my arms and face are getting chubs!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Jaime i feel exactly the same. My bump has really popped these last 2 weeks but my arms, arse and face have all bloated out too. My boobs have been frigging huge from about 6 weeks, I went from a B to an E cup, now I have gone up a back measurement size as well. I don't mind the bump at all, I love the bump, but the arms boobs and arse, ugh. I swear I've got cellulite in my arms as well. All my new maternity clothes are from the autumn range and it's too bloody warm to wear them. I'm wearing summer maternity stuff from when I was pregnant with my daughter and it looks awful. I can't wait for colder weather so I can cover up. I remember going through this when I was pregnant with her and I did slim down towards the end so I'm really hoping to again. I want to enjoy this pregnancy as it looks like it will be my last, not spend it moaning about SPD and feeling fat and frumpy!


----------



## jrowenj




----------



## jrowenj




----------



## felicity0444

jrowenj said:


> View attachment 462771
> 
> 
> View attachment 462773
> 
> 
> View attachment 462775
> 
> 
> View attachment 462777
> 
> 
> View attachment 462779

Awww...so cute! I've been very tempted to get out my sons clothes and start going through them, but i am sticking to the October 1st rule i made for myself. Gotta paint my toddlers room and decorate before i even think about getting started on another room and clothes! haha


----------



## jrowenj

felicity0444 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 462771
> 
> 
> View attachment 462773
> 
> 
> View attachment 462775
> 
> 
> View attachment 462777
> 
> 
> View attachment 462779
> 
> 
> Awww...so cute! I've been very tempted to get out my sons clothes and start going through them, but i am sticking to the October 1st rule i made for myself. Gotta paint my toddlers room and decorate before i even think about getting started on another room and clothes! hahaClick to expand...

i couldn't help myself!!!


----------



## duckytwins

I haven't bought a thing! :nope: I have new school clothes to buy for the boys, and this kitchen project is costing more and more money every time I turn around. Boop is going to be wrapped up in potato sacks :cry:


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> I haven't bought a thing! :nope: I have new school clothes to buy for the boys, and this kitchen project is costing more and more money every time I turn around. Boop is going to be wrapped up in potato sacks :cry:

awww poor boop hahaha! Boop will be just fine :baby:

I was told by hubby I am not to buy anything more!


----------



## felicity0444

duckytwins said:


> I haven't bought a thing! :nope: I have new school clothes to buy for the boys, and this kitchen project is costing more and more money every time I turn around. Boop is going to be wrapped up in potato sacks :cry:

I feel ya. Our washer went out then we found a leak in the sprinklers...or something...lol...i just know it's a puddle (such a total girl)Then i got a Red light ticket (though i will swear until i die that that light didn't even turn Yellow until i was entering it!)....i'm just rolling with the punches. I haven't bought one single thing either Ducky. It always works out in the end. Plus remember "Black Friday"!!!!! With my son we bought almost all of his clothes that day at Carters, etc...and paid like $100 for $400 worth of clothes. Plus i can't even start to get his room ready because my mom moved in with us for a little bit and she is still living in his room. ha. oh well...i'm just going to focus on the now for now. :shrug:


----------



## duckytwins

Ooooh, good idea, Felicity! Black Friday!!! Thanks! That made me feel a LOT better! We are looking into travel systems now. I got my diaper bag, a car seat cover and we got a free crib, but that's it.


----------



## felicity0444

Hehe I love my bump but i swear if one more person says "Oh my you're still so small" i'm going to freak out on someone. I am healthy and so is baby so WHY does everyone feel i need to be gigantic? Uugh...that's my rant for the day. lol.
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## duckytwins

I had a dr tell me I was too small for (at the time) 18 weeks. I practically cried, then had anxiety about it. Everyone is different, I guess. By this time with the boys, I was HUGE, so I really can't compare. I think you look stunning! Just right!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You don't look too small! You look beautiful! Slightly bigger than me as well I reckon.


----------



## felicity0444

Thanks ladies! I appreciate it. I'm so happy my little thumper is ok. He likes the sound of my voice already...lol. I was talking to him in the car on the way to work and he was doing all kinds of acrobatics in there! Aww....


----------



## jrowenj

loveeee the bump! Cute shirt!!!


----------



## jrowenj

How's everyone doing?? Kelsey are u feeling peanut move yet??


----------



## felicity0444

Doing well. Just tired. Sooooo happy it's Friday! Every day has been like a Monday this week...blah. Trying to break my 19 month old of his pacifier and early mornings have been interesting...lol. Up at 2am, 4am, and 5:45am. I finally gave in and gave him one because i was leaving for work and hubby had just gone to bed after work...poor daddy. Think it's gonna be an early night for me...daddy's turn! :haha: Happy Friday Everyone!!!!!!


----------



## duckytwins

Oh wow! :hugs: I hope you can get into a better routine without the pacifier soon! You must be exhausted!


----------



## jrowenj

omg, bri... hope you can get that worked out soon! 3 day weekend! yeaaa!


----------



## felicity0444

Well he did really well for the first half of the night, so i imagine here soon (hopefully) he should start doing better the second half. I just don't want two little ones with pacifiers!! :wacko:I can't say i don't kind of enjoy it though, sitting and snuggling with him in the middle of the night is so nice :awww:...seeing as he's sooo not a cuddler during the day anymore (he's too active!) Yeah i'm tired but his smiles make it all worth it. He's been so easy at every transition (getting rid of bottle, falling asleep on his own, playing in his bed when he wakes up in the am, etc.) that i really can't complain. The only issue we really had with him was colic....but oh man i would say that was enough.


----------



## jrowenj

23 weeks!


----------



## duckytwins

Lookin good, Jaime! Here's 22 for me!
https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/D9E6DC21-9434-48C5-8B0E-04AD3BAEDA1C-18345-0000241BC821A49C.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

awwww, Jes! I wanna rub boop!!!!!


----------



## duckytwins

It's so weird because no one seems to want to rub my belly. I keep reading that EVERYone and their brother will be touching me, but no one is. :shrug: I'm not sure if I'd mind it or not. :haha: 

Feeling any movements yet?


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> It's so weird because no one seems to want to rub my belly. I keep reading that EVERYone and their brother will be touching me, but no one is. :shrug: I'm not sure if I'd mind it or not. :haha:
> 
> Feeling any movements yet?

only a few ppl have rubbed my belly!

havent felt him move in a few days.. guess he's comfy


----------



## duckytwins

Sounds like a growth spurt. Boop did that a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Here's a personal question, how much weight has everyone gained? I weighed myself today for the first time since getting pregnant and I have gained around a stone (14lb I think for ladies outside the uk who don't work in stones!) it might be a couple of pound more. But to be honest I was pleasantly surprised as I look like I've gained double that! I was preparing for a shock. It's not just bump, I seem to have spread everywhere. 
Great bumps girls. Don't we all look gorgeously pregnant now? I'll post my 23 week bump tomorrow.


----------



## duckytwins

I think I've gained about 10 pounds. I'll take anything, really because by the time the boys were born, I had gained 65 pounds! :shock: :blush: Don't wanna be doing that again! 

Is anyone else finding it harder and harder to shave your legs in the shower? I just got out and practically had to squish Boop out my back just to reach my ankles! :blush: :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

I gained about 13 lbs at my last appt 2 weeks ago. I do find it hard to shave. Also, hard to buckle my shoes hahahaha


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks girls! Here is my 23 week bump shot....

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/07C62750-BBCF-4C8C-B414-FBBEC45AFE97-2350-000001F5D8FE12A4.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

Mrs Miggins said:


> Thanks girls! Here is my 23 week bump shot....
> 
> https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/07C62750-BBCF-4C8C-B414-FBBEC45AFE97-2350-000001F5D8FE12A4.jpg

lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duckytwins

Cute!!!


----------



## korink26

Aww girls all your bumps look so good! I feel like all your cute lil bellies are so much better than mine! I'll have to post a pic in a bit. I just had an appt. today and I've gained 10 lbs. She measured my stomach and it was 21 (I'm guessing inches?). My appt is in 4 weeks and it's my glucose test---when are you ladies having to do yours? Then she said my appts will be every 2 weeks. Omg mommas--we're getting close to the 3rd trimester!!!!! 
Still not feeling a whole lot which makes me nervous but Dr. says is fine. I'm pretty positive I feel the baby, but it's not often at all. Hopefully soon I start feeling more!?!?
Hope everybody is doing great :)


----------



## korink26

22 Weeks
 



Attached Files:







22W2D.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jrowenj

awwww kelsey you look adorable!!

I have been feeling peanut verrrry light on and off since about 20 weeks. Just today and yesterday have I really been able to feel his swift kicks and I am almost 24 weeks! I have my glucose test in 3 weeks blehhhh!


----------



## korink26

Aww thanks Jaime that makes me feel better - thanks! Hopefully 23/24 will be the magic week for me too then!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelsey you look lovely! A definite bump! Is it an AP you have? A few friends of mine from other threads have those and started to feel them around the 23 week mark I think, so anytime now. 
I won't have a glucose test as standard, here in the uk they don't do them unless something is picked up in your urine at your midwife check up, and my next appointment isn't until 28 weeks! I'm ticking along nicely though as far as I know. I can't believe how close we all are to the third tri either. I must admit when I joined this thread I was wary as I didn't think I'd be here for the duration!


----------



## jrowenj

awww, claire I am so happy that we are all doing so welL!


----------



## duckytwins

I think my Dr. told me the glucose test was at 28 weeks, so I still have a ways to go. I'll be 24 on my boys' birthday next week! I think not feeling baby can be because of a bunch of different things. It depends on which direction baby is kicking. If it's towards the back all the time, you won't feel it at all. If you have a placenta that's in the way (anterior?), you might not feel them because baby would be kicking that instead of you. Or if baby is having a growth spurt, s/he might not be moving much at all. From what I understand (and learned with the boys), babies/kids can only focus on one thing at a time with regard to development. So if baby is growing, chances are that's what they are focused on and won't do much else. HTH! 

You look lovely, BTW!


----------



## jrowenj

I tell ya... this baby stopped moving for almost a week and he sure is making up for lost time. The past 2 days it's been NON STOP! I love it though!


----------



## korink26

Thanks for the reassurance girls! I don't have the anterior placenta, I asked them that right away at my u/s last week. Sooo, who knows. Last night we were laying in bed and I had the remote resting on my stomach and the baby gave a couple good kicks that moved the remote! So, I think I need to just stop blaming it on muscle spasms and hope it really is the baby. 
Girls this has been such a lucky/blessed group. Unfortunately we had 1 lose one very early, but otherwise we've all been able to stick around together. Sometimes I glance in other groups and people aren't so lucky at all, and that would have really given me worse anxiety.
Any other appts or exciting things coming up for anybody?


----------



## jrowenj

korink26 said:


> Thanks for the reassurance girls! I don't have the anterior placenta, I asked them that right away at my u/s last week. Sooo, who knows. Last night we were laying in bed and I had the remote resting on my stomach and the baby gave a couple good kicks that moved the remote! So, I think I need to just stop blaming it on muscle spasms and hope it really is the baby.
> Girls this has been such a lucky/blessed group. Unfortunately we had 1 lose one very early, but otherwise we've all been able to stick around together. Sometimes I glance in other groups and people aren't so lucky at all, and that would have really given me worse anxiety.
> Any other appts or exciting things coming up for anybody?

I think its safe to say it was the baby and not a muscle spasm!!

Nothing exciting on my end... started planning the baby shower which is going to be November 3rd! I finally finished regstering which was so hard! I have a general appt in 2 weeks just blood pressure and weight and doppler... then I have the glucose screening. Tomorrow is V-day for me!! I was wondering if we get any more scans the rest of the pregnancy...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

V day is Sunday for me! No more appointments until 28 weeks for me though, provided all is well. We are a lucky group, and Mindy who had the sad loss early on is now 14 weeks along, which is fantastic.


----------



## jrowenj

Mrs Miggins said:


> V day is Sunday for me! No more appointments until 28 weeks for me though, provided all is well. We are a lucky group, and Mindy who had the sad loss early on is now 14 weeks along, which is fantastic.

that is great news about Mindy!


----------



## korink26

Jaime your shower will be the weekend after mine! I still haven't registered because I can not made a decision where I want to register!!!!!!!! Where did you register---did the list they give you help? This is the first baby on both of our sides of the family so we don't have a whole lot of guidance of what to and not to register for. I'm just hoping the store will give me a list to go off.
I won't have anymore scans as far as I know. Just hb, weight and bp check. I didn't realize that already at 28 weeks is when my appts start becoming every 2 weeks instead of 4. Thought it was be a little later in pregnancy before they started having me come in more often.
Yahh for Mindy!


----------



## jrowenj

Kelsey - I registered at Babies R Us. I figured it was easiest because it is a one stop shop for people. I did like some stuff at Target, but figured babies r us is just easier! People say it's "pricey" but it really isn't. I compared their prices to other stores and they are pretty much the same PLUS they give a lot of coupons and have sales allll the time. They have an incentive program that if you didn't get everything on the registry after the shower, you can purchase anything on your registry and get 20% off of EVERYTHING on the registry not purchased! They gave us a gift bag with a TON of check off lists of things that you need to register for. They also are very helpful and if you have any questions about anything you can go up to the associates and ask. I had NO CLUE what to get since it is also our first baby and I didn't want to be suckered into registering for things that I won't really need. It took my husband and I 4 hours to register and we didn't finish! I went back with my mom a month later because I thought a mother's help would be good and her and I spent another 4 hours! haha!!

You can also go online and tweak your registry whenever you want! You just have to be careful that you don't add stuff that is only available online. Unless, you think ppl will online shop. Most of the people coming to my shower would probably feel more comfortable shopping in store.


----------



## jrowenj

oh, and i can't wait until we are at the mark where we go to Drs every 2 weeks. I think that is going to make the last few months speeeeed by, dont you?!

I can't believe its only 16 weeks til my baby comes!!!!!!!


----------



## felicity0444

Nothing too exciting for me either. I have a regular weight & heartbeat appt in 4 weeks. Then on 10/17 i have a recheck ultrasound to check on the blood clot and see how the baby is doing. I think that might be my last ultrasound though unless it still shows the blood clot getting bigger or shows any issues. I had some pretty severe pressure yesterday "down there". doc checked my cervix today and it's still long and closed, so that's good. She said it could be the Blood clot degrading the cervix (Probably not yet) or just the baby sitting lower than usual (he's always been super low anyways). I'm supposed to call her if i have any RED bleeding or cramping or SEVERE pressure that lasts longer than a day or so. I just can't wait for it to be December and be able to hold my little boy in my arms and know he's alright. (oh and don't forget the glass or four of wine i have planned.


----------



## jrowenj

felicity0444 said:


> Nothing too exciting for me either. I have a regular weight & heartbeat appt in 4 weeks. Then on 10/17 i have a recheck ultrasound to check on the blood clot and see how the baby is doing. I think that might be my last ultrasound though unless it still shows the blood clot getting bigger or shows any issues. I had some pretty severe pressure yesterday "down there". doc checked my cervix today and it's still long and closed, so that's good. She said it could be the Blood clot degrading the cervix (Probably not yet) or just the baby sitting lower than usual (he's always been super low anyways). I'm supposed to call her if i have any RED bleeding or cramping or SEVERE pressure that lasts longer than a day or so. I just can't wait for it to be December and be able to hold my little boy in my arms and know he's alright. (oh and don't forget the glass or four of wine i have planned.

i am so excited to have some wine too HAHAHAHAHA!!!

Happy Vday to me today!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy V day Jaime!!


----------



## duckytwins

Nothing really exciting happening over here. I'll be 24 weeks on my boys' birthday! How cool is that?!? We certainly are a lucky group! I had to leave a group when we lost Tess and it was really hard. I didn't feel comfortable there even after everyone told me to stay. Then, I hate to admit it, but I did get jealous when all the girls had their babies and I didn't get to. But I'm so glad I found you all! :hugs: 

I figured out yesterday that I am allergic to the medication my dr. told me to take for heartburn. My chest would get tight, I would get a stabbing pain in my back, my throat felt like it was closing and it was hard to breathe. I called my dr yesterday and he told me to try Prevacid. I looked it up, though, and I'm not sure I want to take it.


----------



## korink26

jrowenj said:


> Kelsey - I registered at Babies R Us. I figured it was easiest because it is a one stop shop for people. I did like some stuff at Target, but figured babies r us is just easier! People say it's "pricey" but it really isn't. I compared their prices to other stores and they are pretty much the same PLUS they give a lot of coupons and have sales allll the time. They have an incentive program that if you didn't get everything on the registry after the shower, you can purchase anything on your registry and get 20% off of EVERYTHING on the registry not purchased! They gave us a gift bag with a TON of check off lists of things that you need to register for. They also are very helpful and if you have any questions about anything you can go up to the associates and ask. I had NO CLUE what to get since it is also our first baby and I didn't want to be suckered into registering for things that I won't really need. It took my husband and I 4 hours to register and we didn't finish! I went back with my mom a month later because I thought a mother's help would be good and her and I spent another 4 hours! haha!!
> 
> You can also go online and tweak your registry whenever you want! You just have to be careful that you don't add stuff that is only available online. Unless, you think ppl will online shop. Most of the people coming to my shower would probably feel more comfortable shopping in store.

I was thinking Babies R us and Target, so I think we'll be doing that this weekend (can't believe it's time for that already!!). Not looking forward to it taking 4 hours!! aaahhh!! I've thought about just taking my mom because I think she'll be more patient with it and I know DH will just say whatever is fine and not be any help with opinions.
And yes, I can't wait until the appts are every 2 weeks!!!!!!!!! Just hearing the hb is reassuring to me :)
Oh, Jaime how did you hide your ticker in your profile? A good friend on my other thread just had a miscarriage, so I want to hide my tickers like you did because I'm sure it's awful to look at them whenever she logs on.


----------



## jrowenj

Kelsey, you have to go to the place where you entered ur ticker and you put [spoler] in front of the html code and

Spoiler
at the end of it!

Have fun registering!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If you want you can look at my registry for some ideas. I had a lot of help from friends that have kids and I did some research. you can look up my registry on babies R us under Jaime Rowe in NJ!

I am off to Virginia for the weekend for my friends wedding, so i won't be on BNB! Talk to you ladies later!


----------



## korink26

Bri I can't wait until Dec. either! (although for me it'll probably be January) Not like the worry will end there, I'm a worry wart big time, and I'll find a million things to worry about then :) I hope the clot has completely cleared up at your next scan.
And ooohhh girls, what I would give for my love Moscato right now. Actually, I'd prob. take any wine, but yesterday especially I might have even just enjoyed watching somebody else drink it. Although, I'm not sure my first drink will be wine or an Old Fashion.
Happy vday Jaime (a day late)
Oh Jess, that allergic reaction sounds exactly like what used to happen to me if I had to take Imitrex (my migraine medicine)! It's awful! So far I've been lucky and not had any heartburn. Will your boys be 5--I forget?! So are you trying to put together a big party or just keep it small with family?
Alright, well everybody have a great weekend! Def. feeling the baby kick today, which is weird because it just doesn't feel like how I thought it would! and it's weird when i'm with a customer and the baby is kicking because it's hard to not smile.


----------



## korink26

jrowenj said:


> Kelsey, you have to go to the place where you entered ur ticker and you put [spoler] in front of the html code and
> 
> Spoiler
> at the end of it!
> 
> Have fun registering!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If you want you can look at my registry for some ideas. I had a lot of help from friends that have kids and I did some research. you can look up my registry on babies R us under Jaime Rowe in NJ!
> 
> I am off to Virginia for the weekend for my friends wedding, so i won't be on BNB! Talk to you ladies later!



Spoiler
Ohh, thanks for the quick reply! I'll look up your registry this weekend--thanks bunches! Have fun at your wedding---take a sexy wedding pic and let us see you all dressed up! :)


----------



## duckytwins

korink26 said:


> Bri I can't wait until Dec. either! (although for me it'll probably be January) Not like the worry will end there, I'm a worry wart big time, and I'll find a million things to worry about then :) I hope the clot has completely cleared up at your next scan.
> And ooohhh girls, what I would give for my love Moscato right now. Actually, I'd prob. take any wine, but yesterday especially I might have even just enjoyed watching somebody else drink it. Although, I'm not sure my first drink will be wine or an Old Fashion.
> Happy vday Jaime (a day late)
> Oh Jess, that allergic reaction sounds exactly like what used to happen to me if I had to take Imitrex (my migraine medicine)! It's awful! So far I've been lucky and not had any heartburn. Will your boys be 5--I forget?! So are you trying to put together a big party or just keep it small with family?
> Alright, well everybody have a great weekend! Def. feeling the baby kick today, which is weird because it just doesn't feel like how I thought it would! and it's weird when i'm with a customer and the baby is kicking because it's hard to not smile.

Thanks! The boys will be 7!!!! :shock: I'm not exactly sure how that happened! I have a pretty big family, so with mine, DH's and some friends, it will be pretty big. I sent out 30+ invitations. It's the only thing we host for everyone during the year, so I don't mind if it gets a little big. I just hope we have good weather. We have a really big deck and can fit everyone outside, but trying to squash them all into the house is another story entirely! :haha: 

That's so cute about baby kicking and you smiling to yourself! Those kicks really are a lot of fun (except the cervix stomping, which hurts!) 

When Boop comes, I already told DH he's to get me a giant sub sandwich! There's an advertisement on the highway for a deli and it's just a HUGE sandwich with a million meats and things on it and I pointed to it and said, "THAT'S what you can get me after baby is born!" I am DYING for a good deli sandwich!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've been having a lot of cervix stomping lately! Yesterday I was doing a manicure at work and the little monkey was using my cervix as a trampoline all the way through! 
It's my V day today! 
Here is me after my friends wedding party last night. 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/152E38D2-B12F-4B23-A42B-E4A3BB3B3908-1153-0000014736278244.jpg


----------



## duckytwins

Happy V days Mrs Miggins and Jaime! 24 weeks! eek! 

So I'm laying in bed this morning. (Got up at 630a again to pee) and I got back in bed and all of a sudden I felt this huge thump. I think it was Boop turning over or something. So I put my hand there and my hand actually moved!! It felt like a head or a butt! :haha: If I was watching my belly, I bet I could have seen it move! I was so cool!! Now too bad DH isn't here to see and feel.


----------



## duckytwins

PS, Lookin good mama!!


----------



## jrowenj

Sexxxxy mama, claire!!!! Happy vday!

Jes - awesome! I love those big thumps!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks! I love those big thumps too, and seem the bump move a few times. The cat noticed it yesterday, I thought she was going to pounce! 
Anyone else getting skin tags? They are really annoying. Under my boobs and at the top of my bump, and one on my collar bone just where my bra strap rubs. Awful things.


----------



## jrowenj

I am getting skin tags! What is that from?! I didmnt know it was pregnancy related!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah they are a pregnancy side effect, not sure why though! Just another weird thing they don't tell you about!


----------



## jrowenj

omg! I just thought I was getting them randomly. I had no clue it was from pregnancy! Ewww!!! Do they go away or I have to get them removed?!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Apparently the go away, but if they don't, a lady on another thread has told me that if you soak a cotton wool ball in tea tree oil 4x a day and apply it they will come off.


----------



## jrowenj

thanks! i got 2 on my boobs! EW!


----------



## duckytwins

I'm having a really hard day today. It's my sister's birthday and I woke up crying, then cried all morning and now I'm starting again. 

I am so stressed with everything I have to get done before the boys' birthday party on Saturday. I can't even think straight, and I have no idea where to start. I just want to go back to bed. I am so exhausted. :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## jrowenj

awwww jes... take some time to just lay down and cry it out! you can worry about getting stuff done for the party tomorrow. I'm sure you will get it all done. Don't worry. Just take the day for yourself :hugs:


----------



## felicity0444

Ducky- Sometimes even when it seems impossible you have to relax a little. I know it's hard. I'm sorry you're feeling so down. It'll all work out i promise! Maybe you need to start delegating? 


Everyone- Was wondering what you thought about these two names for our baby boy.... Aiden Conner Ballast or Conner Logan Ballast? I'm torn....


----------



## jrowenj

felicity0444 said:


> Ducky- Sometimes even when it seems impossible you have to relax a little. I know it's hard. I'm sorry you're feeling so down. It'll all work out i promise! Maybe you need to start delegating?
> 
> 
> Everyone- Was wondering what you thought about these two names for our baby boy.... Aiden Conner Ballast or Conner Logan Ballast? I'm torn....

oohhhhh thats a tough one!!! I always loved Aiden... although its gotten VERY popular around me which made me not want to use it. I also had Conner on my list AND Logan!!!! So, you can't ask me because I LOVE all 3 of the names!!!!! I am partial to Conner Logan since Aiden seems to be a little more popular


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ducky I'm so sorry. The first year is incredibly hard, you have to cope with all the special days. Look after yourself, take it easy if you can.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Felicity, love all those names!


----------



## felicity0444

24 Week Pic (give or take a day or so)!! Love my bump so much!!
 



Attached Files:







24 Weeks.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1









24 Weeks (2).jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jrowenj

woah, Bri!! THat is some bump!!!! Super adorable!


----------



## felicity0444

jrowenj said:


> woah, Bri!! THat is some bump!!!! Super adorable!

Thanks! <3


----------



## jrowenj

i can't believe we are almost in 3rd trimester!!!


----------



## felicity0444

jrowenj said:


> i can't believe we are almost in 3rd trimester!!!

I Know!!! I"m so excited!! I think this last bit will go pretty fast (hopefully). I just ordered the first thing for baby. It's a dalmation security blanket. We're doing his room in firetrucks, etc. So hopefully with all the stuff we have to do to get ready the time will go quick. :winkwink:


----------



## jrowenj

I think its gonna fly by too!!! I love that theme and the blanket is such a cute idea!!!!! Post some pics of the room! We are working on the nursery this weekend finally!!!!!!!!


----------



## duckytwins

felicity0444 said:


> I Know!!! I"m so excited!! I think this last bit will go pretty fast (hopefully). I just ordered the first thing for baby. It's a dalmation security blanket. We're doing his room in firetrucks, etc. So hopefully with all the stuff we have to do to get ready the time will go quick. :winkwink:

Ohhh, firetrucks! How cute! I can't wait to see! And cute bump! Lookin good! 

I can't believe today is V day! And it's my boys' birthday! So much excitement!:happydance:


----------



## felicity0444

Have my next appt on Oct. 4th, then probably my last ultrasound on Oct. 17th to recheck everything. Now if i could only get my mother to move out of the baby's room so i could start in there..lol. 
On a different note. Am i the only one that feels totally frumpy? I dress nice for work, but don't want to. I put make-up on, but really it's too much effort i think. I just wanna wear Pajama's all the time and lay around and eat...haha.


----------



## jrowenj

i went through a frumpy stage, but now im starting to feel all belly! Umm and YES about wearing yoga pants and laying around! My poor husband! hahahahaaha


----------



## duckytwins

Thought I'd share my 25 weeks bump! 

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/2E0E8F3E-94E6-48BE-A5D3-CB1A76A37235-280-0000001A68D65735_zps1522333b.jpg


----------



## felicity0444

duckytwins said:


> Thought I'd share my 25 weeks bump!
> 
> https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/2E0E8F3E-94E6-48BE-A5D3-CB1A76A37235-280-0000001A68D65735_zps1522333b.jpg

Awww! You look great! :thumbup:


----------



## duckytwins

Awww! Thanks! :blush:


----------



## jrowenj

3rd trimester tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy third tri Jaime!! 3 days to go for me!


----------



## felicity0444

jrowenj said:


> 3rd trimester tomorrow!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 484363

Yay for 3rd Tri!!!


----------



## duckytwins

WOW! third tri! Can you believe it! 

I woke up yesterday not feeling well, so I called my OB (ended up talking to the APRN), who suggested I get checked out, so I called my PCP, went to the office and was told I have bronchitis :cry: 

It feels like there's an elephant on my chest


----------



## jrowenj

how is everyone?!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh Ducky the bronchitis sounds horrible. I'm just recovering from a chest infection but nothing as horrid as bronchitis. Have you been able to take anything? I had antibiotics for my chest. 
Here is my 27 week bump 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/8C562AA2-4542-49E2-99E3-D970BF535186-5959-00000636073BEF7C.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

love the pic!!!!!!!!


----------



## duckytwins

Awww, love the bump! You are adorable! 

I actually ended up in the ER on Friday because of the bronchitis. I had to have a chest x-ray and an EKG because I was having terrible chest pains and left arm pain. Then I spent a little while in Labor & Delivery, having a non-stress test to monitor Boop. While I was there, they found ANOTHER UTI and put me on another antibiotic (I am also taking one for the bronchitis, along with an inhaler). 

Needless to say, DH had a special night planned of dinner, then going to see Celtic Thunder, and we missed it. :cry: I was devastated. Feeling a bit better now, though. Thanks for asking! 

Glad to hear you are feeling better too!

Can you believe we're almost nearing the end!?! In the double digits now! My ticker says 94 days, but if I get a c-section the week before, it'll only be 87! YIKES!!! That's not even three months!!! :shock:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh my! You have been through the wringer. I hope you recover quickly and don't have any more nasty infections. 
And... I know!! I can't believe how quickly we are rocking along. It's going a bit too quickly really! This is the bit I really like, I know everyone goes on about second tri being the best bit because the tiredness and sickness has worn off, and yes that is nice, although that stage lasted about three weeks and that's all, but for me I just love the properly pregnant feeling. I love the feeling of having something poking you in the ribs at the same time as another bit is kicking you in the side and something else is thumping your cervix. I love the unmistakeable bump, rather than hoping people don't just think you look a bit tubby. I find it quite amusing toppling over on the floor when bending down to get a pan out of the bottom cupboard, like an upended beetle. But most of all I love my daughter hugging and kissing and tickling my bump.


----------



## felicity0444

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh my! You have been through the wringer. I hope you recover quickly and don't have any more nasty infections.
> And... I know!! I can't believe how quickly we are rocking along. It's going a bit too quickly really! This is the bit I really like, I know everyone goes on about second tri being the best bit because the tiredness and sickness has worn off, and yes that is nice, although that stage lasted about three weeks and that's all, but for me I just love the properly pregnant feeling. I love the feeling of having something poking you in the ribs at the same time as another bit is kicking you in the side and something else is thumping your cervix. I love the unmistakeable bump, rather than hoping people don't just think you look a bit tubby. I find it quite amusing toppling over on the floor when bending down to get a pan out of the bottom cupboard, like an upended beetle. But most of all I love my daughter hugging and kissing and tickling my bump.

AWWW!!!! Even though this has been pretty much a hell pregnancy for me...i couldn't agree with you more!! ..."like an upended beetle"...:rofl: My little one loves rubbing the "baby" then he looks up my shirt like uhh...mom where is it? Lol. We've been practicing sharing. So far, so good. He'll share with the adults, but not any other kids or the cats at this point. lol. Oh well he is only 20 months old i guess. I'm sure it will all work out. 
Love the Pics by the way!! I'll try to upload mine soon :)


----------



## jrowenj

How are you ladies?!?!?! My baby shower is 2 and a half weeks away and I am very excited!! I had my glucose test yesterday and go for a check up today and also get the results. How is everyone feeling? I am wide awake at 3am and have no clue why!!!!! Feeling good though. Baby moves A LOTTTT in my belly!! I am still sleeping comfortably which I am thankful for. Been a little lathargic at times, but other than that I am feeling good : )


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I was just thinking last night this thread has been very quiet! I'm feeling pretty good too, still a little nausea and tiredness has returned. I'm not sleeping well at all because I'm snoring really loudly. Poor Mark hardly got a wink of sleep last night. But other than that I'm feeling fine, baby is moving loads, my aches and pains are occasional rather than constant, and I'm absolutely LOVING my pregnancy. Cannot believe I'm 30 weeks on Sunday! Midwife said my baby is quite big and measuring a week bigger at the moment. Happy happy!


----------



## duckytwins

I hate to complain because it does me no good, but I am miserable. My back and hips are killing me, and I'm not sleeping. My face, arms and hands itch so bad - my face is actually red and raw from scratching. And It feels like I've been kicked in the hooha for 7 months straight. I can barely walk anymore. I did just order a prenatal cradle, hopefully that helps. 

Boop moves a lot, which it good, but it's almost constant - I'm talking all day and all night. And I think I caught another cold. I'm trying so hard to just be thankful everything is still okay. I have my glucose test on Thursday. Maybe my Dr. will give me some idea of when we can expect Boop to come. Good news, though, I'm having a shower on November 4! Something to look forward to, I suppose!


----------



## jrowenj

claire. - Time is zipping on by, right?! Maybe your baby will come a week early!

Jes - sorry you're feeling so crappy! Whats up with the itching? My underarms are raw from scratching so much! Yay for baby shower! Mine is Nov 3rd!!

So, I passed my glucose test but my bloods show that I am anemic. So, I have to increase my iron intake :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ducky I don't want to be dramatic and I'm sure you know this already but have you had the itching checked? It can be a sign of that liver problem that can occur in pregnancy. I can't remember the name of it but there is a sticky thread about it at the top of the third tri section. I hope it eases off for you however and it's nothing serious. Your shower sounds like fun! Talking of being kicked in the hoo hah, that is one problem I am having! I keep getting stabbing pains going up from my hoo hah to the cervix, and massive tightenings. They take my breath away. I know what you mean about the constant movement too, sometimes it can be a bit of a disturbance when you are trying to sleep! 
Jaime, I was hoping baby wouldn't come a week early as it would be too near Christmas, but maybe I had a bit of a premonition today as I bought a vest with reindeer on! Then got home and realised if I go two weeks over I could still be pregnant on January 12th and a reindeer vest would seem silly! I also picked up a couple of really cute vests the other day and would have bought them except I didn't have enough money on me. Halfway home I realised one had a strawberry on and the other had cupcakes - what if I'm having a boy? I just automatically go to the girls things! 
The grossest thing happened today. We had a washing machine repair man here, and he literally grabbed my bump and laughed and said "Ooh, you've been doing cheekies haven't you?" Filthy old goat. I was mortified.


----------



## jrowenj

omg, claire! That repairman is super creepy HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am feeling the same as you... I either wanna go early or late so that I am not too close to Christmas!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I wanted to puke! What is your due date?


----------



## korink26

Omg Claire what a puke! Some people and their nerve. 
Jess sorry you're feeling so awful! I've had back and hip pain but I've had that long before pregnancy so I just do my stretches and hope they help. I have to sleep 1/2 the night on the couch and half in bed because if I'm in the same place too long I can't get up in the morning. Only a couple more months left girls!
I also passed my glucose and when I looked at the Dr. report it had me low in hemoglobin, red blood cells and something else that means anemia but my Dr. didn't say anything about it and I forgot to ask at my appt yesterday! I hope I don't have to take anymore iron, I have enough issues going to the bathroom the way it is!
I know it's probably miserable for you girls, but I wish I had stronger kicks like you guys and more constant! I really only feel rolling around in the morning, periodically during the day, dinner time and a little when I lay down at night. But nothing constant and nothing super hard. Enough that DH can feel it though and we can see my belly moving all around (such an odd feeling/site---LOVE IT). Also, up 20.5 lbs as of yesterday. At the beginning my Dr. told me she only wanted me to gain 25---but I don't think I'll be making that goal...
How fun the showers are coming up! Mine is the 27th of this month---but I'm actually kind of dreading it. I hate that kind of stuff being up in front of people and all eyes on me. But, I've waited what seems like forever to be my turn, so I'm excited. I don't know about you guys, but I've been stalking my registry like kind of a crazy person.
Need some bump update pictures you gorgeous mommas!! I took one last Thur. so I'll try and post soon.


----------



## jrowenj

Mrs Miggins said:


> I wanted to puke! What is your due date?

Dec 27th!


----------



## jrowenj

Wtf my shower is in 6 days and only 15 items have been bought from registry


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How exciting!! How is everyone doing? I've been getting loads of twinges like a red hot poker, down from my cervix into my hoo hah. I don't remember this with my first pregnancy it takes my breath away!


----------



## felicity0444

jrowenj said:


> Wtf my shower is in 6 days and only 15 items have been bought from registry

My last shower almost no one bought things from my registry. I'm not exactly sure why... Hope you get most of what you want though. I did in the end!


----------



## duckytwins

Mine's on Sunday and only 10 things have been purchased off ours. And one we bought and one my mom bought... I suppose one good thing about it is that we'll get a discount on the stuff that's not been purchased... :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm not having one. They aren't really popular round here and it's second time round anyway so I have a lot of stuff already. They do sound fun though.


----------



## korink26

How is everybody feeling?! I can't believe from now on we could start having some babies born in this group!!!!!!! Aahhh!!!!
How was everybody's showers? Mine was good, went this past weekend and got my breast pump and everything else I still needed and ended up spending close to $1000. I know every baby is different, but I'm trying to stock up on diapers but I'm not sure what sizes I should be getting more of. Do any of you ladies with experience have a definate size you used more of?
Jaime I'm guessing you were in the storm area----how bad have you had it!?


----------



## jrowenj

I am starting to really feel PREGNANT! I am so damn uncomfortable! My muscles hurt in my va jay jay too! WTF?!

I had my shower on Nov 3rd and it was really nice! We had a few people cancel due to the hurricane earlier in the week. People couldn't get to the shower because there were barely any gas stations open and if you were lucky to find one, it was a 3 hour wait for gas!!!!! My house didn't get damaged, but my neighborhood looks like a war zone and there are so many 50 ft trees down or uprooted and trees that fell in people's houses. I live 10 minutes from the Jersey Shore and it's so sad to see how many people are completely without houses now. It's really sad. My husband and I were without power for 10 days and it was brutal!!! We are still renovating the house, so needless to say the lack of power for almost 2 weeks really set us back. Like I said though so many people lost their homes, so I can't complain.

I got so many needed things at my shower! I do need to buy about $600 worth of stuff still, so I hear ya on that! I need to get a breast pump too. Which one did you get?? I was registered for a dual electric pump by tommee tippee, but it didn't get the best reviews so now I am torn!

The baby is moving so much and because it's nearing the end, my stomach is so tight that I can see his kicks/punches and sometimes I have a crooked belly depending where he is laying!! It's so cool!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm sorry you suffered so badly with the storm. We had terrible flooding here a few years back, and lots of people I know were left homeless for a long time as their houses were destroyed. It's so very sad. I hope everybody recovers soon. 
I can't believe how close we are to the end. My cervix feels super tender and I feel so crammed full of baby! I also can't believe how quickly it's gone. I'm going to spend the next couple of weeks thinking about getting ready for Christmas so I can forget about it as much as possible. 
Korink with the nappies/diapers are you using disposable or cloth? In my experience I would say just to get plenty of the first couple of sizes and take it from there. They grow out of them pretty quickly but they certainly go through them, especially at first. My 3 year old still uses them and we use about 4 a day but babies go through at least double that.


----------



## jrowenj

34 Weeks!


----------



## korink26

Omg Jaime I can't even imagine all that destruction---and 10 days without power? I don't even think we realize how much we need power for until we don't have it! You poor thing, must have been miserable. I got a Medela duel electric breastpump----this is the one I got https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2815290 (and I'm actually pissed cuz I just noticed it's now $20 cheaper than what I paid last weekend!) It was the one that was recommended by a couple friends and actually at my breastfeeding class it's the one they suggested---so not sure if that would work with the bottles you already have but I've heard good things about it.
Thanks for the info Claire---right now I have a lot of size 1's, some newborns and some 2's and 3's.
Oh and Jaime---you look adorable! I have been so lacking on pictures----I haven't taken one since 28 weeks and I meant to take them every other week starting at 28 weeks!
And I'm still feeling pretty good, not too uncomfortable. Probably because I had no muscles in my stomach to begin with, so my stomach is just stretching with no resistance :) It is crazy seeing our stomach's move and have them be all lopsided! I hope I actually get to see an outline of a foot or hand like some women get to see. 
I'm so excited for thanksgiving and christmas---love this time of year!!!! I think it's going to make these last few weeks FLY by!


----------



## jrowenj

Kelsey- I bet you can bring ur receipt and get the 20 bucks off! I think I'm gonna suck it up and get that pump. Everyone is recommending it. I may just get the single pump bc I don't plan on going back to work anytime soon after. I just want to pump so my husband can have the joy of feeding and I know my mom will want to give him a bottle too


----------



## duckytwins

I think there's either a head or a bum trying to escape! I feel a big round thing poking out the front of my belly! :rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

when do they check to see if baby is breech?


----------



## korink26

I've always got a butt or a head sticking out by my belly button too (I think that's what it is anyway)!!
I just asked my Dr. when they start checking what position the baby is in and she said 36 weeks. I always ask her if she could feel and tell me what is what in there (is this an arm, is this the head ect) because I hear other people's Dr's telling them but she won't check.


----------



## jrowenj

I am so non educated about all this! Do they check by an internal exam? We don't get any more ultrasounds, right?


----------



## duckytwins

I was supposed to get one at 28 weeks and never did. I'm not sure what happens toward the end with a singleton pregnancy. I had a LOT of ultrasounds with the boys.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Here is my almost 34 week bump!
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/6C808913-0354-40BC-8FED-FBBEDC7C8CC9-1928-000001AB43EC97BA.jpg


----------



## duckytwins

Cute bumps! 

Here's mine at 33 weeks! 

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/9118CB4B-6E88-4BAC-BB20-F18F447BD967-7847-00000DDCA1ADE920-1.jpg


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wow that's a great bump! You are carrying high as well.


----------



## jrowenj

you ladies look amazing!!! WOw, jess... boop is super high! OUCH!


----------



## korink26

Your bumps look gorg girls! 
Question for you-are you guys dealing with a lot of swelling? My feet and legs as of yesterday got really swollen-and then to top it off the baby seems quieter than normal so I'm getting myself all worked up. Called my dr's nurse (who I never liked) and asked bout the swelling & she just said to come in if I want. 
Also-anybody getting or already have the strep b test? Mine is coming up at my next appt and I'm dreading it! I'm a damn hot mess down there between hardly landscaping and my beautiful hemmroids in the back (sorry TMI)!!!


----------



## duckytwins

Yes, I am pretty swollen now. My hands, feet, face and legs are. I'm pretty miserable lately. I went to the hospital on Monday and found out I have pneumonia. Today I'm having an exceptionally bad day. I just don't want to be me today :cry:

On a happier note. Here's my 35 weeks bump. Hopefully there won't be too many more after this! 

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/4BEF4340-2645-4F2E-B52B-4BFA25CD6EEA-16424-00001C0544B7DA74.jpg


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm really sorry about the pneumonia. That's horrible. I hope you feel better soon. 
Great bump though, not much longer to go now ladies!


----------



## jrowenj

Kelsey- I have my strep b test nect monday and am dreading it too! I'm a mess down there as well!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I had my strep B test the other week and it came back negative. I had to beg for the bloody test though, they don't offer it in the UK and I was GBS+ when I had my daughter so I really wanted the test. Speaking of being a mess, I was such a mess as I obviously can't see to trim anymore so I got one of the girls at work to give me a Brazilian. Usually I can cope with it but my skin is super sensitive and I have loads of skin tags - it was awful!! Blood everywhere! I did want every single bit of hair taking off so I just don't have to worry about it for a few weeks but we had to stop at a Brazilian as I just couldn't bear the pain and all the blood was freaking my friend out!
I'm suffering with the haemorrhoids as well.


----------



## duckytwins

Oh Mrs Mig! That must have been so painful! I've been doing my "cleaning" blindly. It's hard to do anything to a hooha you can't see, huh??


----------



## korink26

Oh my gosh girls---looks like we've had 2 babies born in this group----congrats Jess and Bri on your little boys!!!!!!!! Claire and Jaime how are you feeling?!?! 
Oh Claire, you poor girl with your brazilian experience! I think I'll just stick with being a mess down there (although I do attempt to blindly clean up---but I've been coming up with some pretty interesting trim jobs), that pain/blood just doesn't seem worth it :) Although I'm sure you're va-jay-jay is just gorgeous now :)
Had my strep B test and wasn't as bad as I expected---if she wouldn't of told me she swabbed my butt I don't think I would have even realized. But then she checked my cervix (which was painful---what the heck!!) and she said I was 50% thinned out but then wouldn't even tell me if I was dilated because she said you can be 8 cm dilated and still go a week past your due date. But she said she felt the baby's head---which is so weird to me! I just hate the unknown, wish there was a for sure day our babies were coming on.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It won't be long, that's for sure! The waiting game is all part of the fun! 
Congrats Jess and Bri! How exciting! 
Back to the swelling question, I suffered really badly with it when pregnant with my daughter, hands feet and face, and also had carpal tunnel but it hasn't happened this time. I was all prepared for it too.


----------



## korink26

Maybe it means boy for you this time!!!?! Everybody else is having boys, so you myswell too :)
Well if you would like any of my swelling I would love to get rid of some of it-I'll ship some over right away.


----------



## jrowenj

Blake Randolph Rowe was born Saturday Dec 22nd at 12:28am! Weighs 6.4lbs and 19.5 inches. He's the best baby on earth!!! I'm logged in on my phone so I will go on the computer tomorrow to post birth story and pics! Hope all had a nice holiday!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fantastic news Jaime! Congratulations and welcome to motherhood! Best club in the world.


----------



## duckytwins

Congrats Jaime!


----------



## korink26

Congrats Jaime!! Any advise for me?!?! Anything you found out that you wish you had known ahead of time?! How did the birth go?!!?!
Sooo jealous, I feel like I'm NEVER going to go into labor. And, if I don't go into labor on my own, my Dr. scheduled me in for induction January 9th. Gosh, I hope something happens before then because it's getting harder and harder getting up and going to work. I'm drinking rasperry leaf tea, walking around town, and I'm swaying and bouncing on the big excercise ball. So far, just tightening in the stomach, but absolutely no painful contractions.
Alright Claire, it's just down to you and I. How are you doing?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Much the same! I don't know how you are still working though. I've been in bed with flu for two days so hoping labour didnt happen while I felt like that. Hopefully soon for us both!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Guess who turned up on the original due date then? My gorgeous boy little Louis! 7lb 2!!!


----------



## korink26

Congrats Claire!! I guess we were doing the same then because lil Khloe was born on 1/2/13 7 lbs 9 oz 20.5 inches!!! Our group is complete with 4 boys and 1 girl :) We did it girls!!! Xoxo


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah wow!! This really was a lucky thread! Congrats!!


----------



## jrowenj

Ahhhh congrats!! I need pics of these babies!!!


----------



## jrowenj

My handsome little man!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My beautiful boy -
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/E5316554-3D31-4069-9DC2-3E8FAC350AA6-2428-000002C8E1AC7253.jpghttps://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/1AE8042E-0C7F-4DE7-BDE7-AF56BE7C38C1-2428-000002C8E861D454.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

Claire- he is sooo handsome!


----------



## jrowenj

How are all the mommies


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good thanks! Louis is so good, though been a little unsettled this last few days. I think he may be suffering from reflux, however he has been gaining weight well. He never dropped any weight after birth and has been putting around 10oz a week on. He was 9 lb 10 last Tuesday, will take him tomorrow and see what he is. How are you?
Here is Louis tonight 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/0078B812-D4FA-4364-BC2D-EBEB696EA64D-14334-00000E2EB497A05A.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

Wow! Great weight gain. He is so handsome! We are well. Blake was 6.4 at birth and he is 9.4 at 7 weeks. He goes for shots next fri. He has been sleeping 8-9 hours a night!


----------



## duckytwins

Look at all the little cuties! Mind if I share a few of Christian?!

Me and Christian outside for the first time in the snow: 
https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/21BC5D8D-BE0C-407F-AE2A-64B243373A42-25622-000026B5F8A7948D.jpg

Sleepy boy: 
https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/96DF5708-8351-406B-953A-8BDF13FA83CB-3985-0000070302862149_zps6787c941.jpg

So serious! 
https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/86A8A418-2376-440E-8DB7-DB35D800CA29-9421-000010F0EBA0E3F5_zps03f35ced.jpg

And a big smile!
https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/B4C94E58-72AB-4891-BA8A-F94E133EB224-9421-000010F0E63F075C_zps167e9247.jpg


----------



## Mrs Miggins

He's absolutely gorgeous!! Louis doesn't have reflux it's just that he has a cold and lots of crap on his chest. He is now 10lb 2. Any more photos anyone?


----------



## jrowenj

How is everyone????


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Great thank you! Could do with more sleep though he is still waking 3x a night. Worth it though he is such a happy smiley baby. Here is my boy 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/null-14.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

What a cutie!!!!!!

I am away from my computer but will post a pic soon. :)


----------



## jrowenj




----------



## ssjad

Wow, haven't been here for ages, but so great to see everyone had their babies!! Great photos!!

Did it all go well for everyone?


----------

